# The "How much?" or "You're havin' a giraffe!" thread



## mikeymustard (18 Jun 2016)

As you trawl through the internet for that next gem, I'm sure, like myself, you come across items that are so outrageously priced or badly advertised that you wonder if these people ever make a sale.
We've got two current "of interest" threads going, but I didn't want to clutter those up with crap so I thought why not start one for dodgy deals?
I'm not talking about the Baines Flying Gate currently on offer for £2950 cos' for all I know that could be what it's worth.
No I'm talking about the chancer who is advertising the Raleigh Record Sprint road ace team professional 1035 reynolds - his words. The frame isn't even genuine! 
"...completely re-built on a brand-new hand made polished alloy wheelset" [by Raleigh Trubuild!] and all for the pricey.. er I mean princely, sum of £250.
Or how about this? The only picture accompanying a sale for a Carrera GT 531 frame.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2016)

and the seller hasnt even included the magic words IE L'eroica


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2016)

He's done well by calling it after 3 different Raleigh models though (none of which it actually is cos they're all 531 frames )

As it is a Record it's worth about £100-120 tops IMO


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> He's done well by calling it after 3 different Raleigh models though (none of which it actually is cos they're all 531 frames )
> 
> As it is a Record it's worth about £100-120 tops IMO


including the new wheels!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> including the new wheels!


Yep, cheap crap, he'd have been better off cleaning up/re-rimming the originals.
Funny thing is he's probably not making much of a profit on the bike, I probably spent £350 on my Equipe (not including the Brooks or the Carradice) and I'd never get that back if I sold it but it was built for me (and by me) to ride (plus the 105 kit is a bit much but I like it.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2016)

what is going on with this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222158861421?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## wheresthetorch (20 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> what is going on with this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222158861421?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



Frame repaired with handlebar tape!?!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> Frame repaired with handlebar tape!?!



must admit its fairly local and i am tempted to go for it just for the bits bolted to it as the forks dont look right either and its a large size frame


----------



## wheresthetorch (20 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> must admit its fairly local and i am tempted to go for it just for the bits bolted to it as the forks dont look right either and its a large size frame



Just don't risk a test ride!!


----------



## Poacher (20 Jun 2016)

Probably worth the current £30.50 for the components; sell the frame to an interior decorator!


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Jun 2016)

Nice golden arrow stuff on it, tis a shame about the frame it's my favourite Raleigh colours. What would an eBay punter pay for a full golden arrow groupset Inc. wheels - £100? More maybe? I paid 70 for a full rx100 set and was chuffed to bits!


----------



## BJS (21 Jun 2016)

How about this for a chancer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...385484?hash=item41abc05f4c:g:MPwAAOSwbwlXAQWy been on there for months on and off
ps the auction has nothing to do with me I found it when doing a local search for anythig interesting
Bob


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jun 2016)

Bob Smith said:


> How about this for a chancer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...385484?hash=item41abc05f4c:g:MPwAAOSwbwlXAQWy been on there for months on and off
> ps the auction has nothing to do with me I found it when doing a local search for anythig interesting
> Bob


Nice bike and it probably cost a fair bit to build but again he'll never get that for it.


----------



## wheresthetorch (21 Jun 2016)

Pile of rust anyone? Bid starting at £79.99. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301990093520


----------



## scarygerbil (22 Jun 2016)

rust doesn't come cheap these days


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> must admit its fairly local and i am tempted to go for it just for the bits bolted to it as the forks dont look right either and its a large size frame



asked the seller for a pic showing under the tape and got this reply 

" The frame is cracked - it was filled with Epoxy resin at this point for strength & rigidity & then wrapped with Self-amalgamating tape to complete a strong repair.
I would not like to disturb this pre-sale as to do so would destroy the integrity of the repair."

in these cases i think the buying of a bike to strip for spares is worthwhile and fair


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jun 2016)

Self amalgamating tape? The rubbery stuff? That'll achieve the square root of sod-all. It'll keep water out and that's about it.


----------



## pclay (22 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> what is going on with this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222158861421?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



This also came up in my saved searches. I too asked about the repir and got the same response. Its a shame, as I am on the lookout for a 2nd hand vintage steel road bike.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2016)

pclay said:


> This also came up in my saved searches. I too asked about the repir and got the same response. Its a shame, as I am on the lookout for a 2nd hand vintage steel road bike.


@pclay what do you want to spend £ wise as i have a few that might fit the bill and fairly local


----------



## pclay (22 Jun 2016)

£80-100

24 or 25 inch frame.

I like the idea of owning a peugoet or raleigh or similar with downtube shifters.


biggs682 said:


> @pclay what do you want to spend £ wise as i have a few that might fit the bill and fairly local


 Hi, I looked at your Facebook page. I will send you a pm via Facebook.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> what is going on with this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222158861421?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



i see somebody has bid on this one already


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i see somebody has bid on this one already



Quite nice Golden Arrow stuff on it though.............

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Quite nice Golden Arrow stuff on it though.............
> 
> Shaun


totally agree Shaun but didnt want to get into a bidding war


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Self amalgamating tape? The rubbery stuff? That'll achieve the square root of sod-all. It'll keep water out and that's about it.


Isn't that self- vulcanizing tape? Self-amalgamating is the one that dries to hard plastic after stretching. Only keeps water out in a few situations and still not suitable for a structural repair.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jul 2016)

Not according to Wikipedia - self amalgamating and self vulcanising are apparently the same thing. I've not come across one that sets to a hard plastic.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Not according to Wikipedia - self amalgamating and self vulcanising are apparently the same thing. I've not come across one that sets to a hard plastic.


You inspired me to go look in the toolbox. Both do indeed say self-amalgamating, but the plumbing tape I've got contains silicone and the electrical one doesn't.


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Jul 2016)

Here chew on this one!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...e-/201618323435?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2016)

Ah yes, the thousand pound Carlton. There's a chrome flyer on eBay somewhere which I think is on at £1250....... unsold for a while now 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> Ah yes, the thousand pound Carlton. There's a chrome flyer on eBay somewhere which I think is on at £1250....... unsold for a while now
> 
> Shaun


What, this one?
It _is_ free postage though


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2016)

Km


mikeymustard said:


> What, this one?
> It _is_ free postage though



Yup, that's the one, I was 300 odd quid shy of the BIN, for that price I'd like someone to come and clean it every week while feeding me peeled grapes !

Shaun


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2016)

£3000 for what looks to me to be a Bob Jackson jobby from the 80's ... ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...451825?hash=item3ac728ef31:g:DwAAAOSwmtJXWH3w

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> £3000 for what looks to me to be a Bob Jackson jobby from the 80's ... ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...451825?hash=item3ac728ef31:g:DwAAAOSwmtJXWH3w
> 
> Shaun


All Campagnolo until you get to the freewheel, that'll put the purists off.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> Km
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one, I was 300 odd quid shy of the BIN, for that price I'd like someone to come and clean it every week while feeding me peeled grapes !
> ...


it's one or the other I'm afraid


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2016)

Classic? Possibly, possibly not. But £3,000  







If it sells for that I'm happy though, given I've now got 2 Principia's


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Classic? Possibly, possibly not. But £3,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has he really got his Nana to lift it to show it's light? Genius!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> £3000 for what looks to me to be a Bob Jackson jobby from the 80's ... ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...451825?hash=item3ac728ef31:g:DwAAAOSwmtJXWH3w
> 
> Shaun


not even got curly stays… even a really good one isn't worth more than a grand…


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Classic? Possibly, possibly not. But £3,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granny's back up for sale - but now at a more reasonable start price of £250 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112061344016


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Granny's back up for sale - but now at a more reasonable start price of £250 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112061344016




I'll tell Wayne Rooney 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Jul 2016)

@midlife lol 

Why does he think he'll get more than last time?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (30 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Granny's back up for sale - but now at a more reasonable start price of £250 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112061344016



I was hoping maybe I could get the granny to clean my house for an annual salary of £3K
I'm not a slave driver of course,just a 3 day week


----------



## Tanis8472 (30 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> £3000 for what looks to me to be a Bob Jackson jobby from the 80's ... ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...451825?hash=item3ac728ef31:g:DwAAAOSwmtJXWH3w
> 
> Shaun



It's not, it's £2995 lol
Now relisted at £2899 lol


----------



## scarygerbil (30 Jul 2016)

not so much the price of the bike but the price of the postage
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-b...812004?hash=item236eebf1e4:g:wDkAAOSwtnpXmhSc


----------



## Venod (30 Jul 2016)

No offence to the seller, but I had an how much moment when I saw the price of these, nice top though.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vintage-bianchi-campagnolo-team-jerseys-1973-various-sizes.204244/


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> not so much the price of the bike but the price of the postage
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-b...812004?hash=item236eebf1e4:g:wDkAAOSwtnpXmhSc



reckon it was once yellow


----------



## Tanis8472 (30 Jul 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> not so much the price of the bike but the price of the postage
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-b...812004?hash=item236eebf1e4:g:wDkAAOSwtnpXmhSc


 That's about right for a frame. Tis how much I paid to post a frame


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (30 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> No offence to the seller, but I had an how much moment when I saw the price of these, nice top though.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vintage-bianchi-campagnolo-team-jerseys-1973-various-sizes.204244/



They must be worth the money.
The guys sitting on the Alfa all bought one.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (30 Jul 2016)

Tanis8472 said:


> That's about right for a frame. Tis how much I paid to post a frame




A dude quoted me £110 last year.
When I told him that was far too high and I sent a bike for £14.40,he told me he" was packing it really securely,and anyway it's a £2800 bike" 
Some people.


----------



## midlife (30 Jul 2016)

scarygerbil said:


> not so much the price of the bike but the price of the postage
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-b...812004?hash=item236eebf1e4:g:wDkAAOSwtnpXmhSc



Is it me or does it have a plate for a chainstay bridge and not a tube?

Shaun


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jul 2016)

This is kinda cool in a Buck Rogers'y kind of way. It was on Ebay recently and I was interested up to 25 quid as its still only hideous acryllic. Anyway it went way past what I was prepared to pay and sold for 46 quid. A week or so later and boom, its back, at a hugely inflated price, having a proper giraffe this joker.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CAST...250322?hash=item2113de3492:g:JbAAAOSwbsBXmLV9


----------



## midlife (30 Jul 2016)

booze and cake said:


> This is kinda cool in a Buck Rogers'y kind of way. It was on Ebay recently and I was interested up to 25 quid as its still only hideous acryllic. Anyway it went way past what I was prepared to pay and sold for 46 quid. A week or so later and boom, its back, at a hugely inflated price, having a proper giraffe this joker.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CAST...250322?hash=item2113de3492:g:JbAAAOSwbsBXmLV9



£250 to look like Jimmy Saville !!!

Shaun


----------



## scarygerbil (30 Jul 2016)

originaly the seller made a mistake and put postage at £1500


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> £3000 for what looks to me to be a Bob Jackson jobby from the 80's ... ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-H...451825?hash=item3ac728ef31:g:DwAAAOSwmtJXWH3w
> 
> Shaun



Does the price include the broomstick?


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jul 2016)

Maybe it comes with its own jetpack.


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Jul 2016)

I just recently bought an early 80s Peugeot Equipe off eBay. I've been on the look out for one for some time now. Most of them were either extortionately priced or in a terrible condition. I was lucky to win mine for £80 and is truly immaculate. Well pleased with it, and it brings back some very fond memories of my younger days when I once owned one :-))


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Aug 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HETCHINS-...450676?hash=item360663ff34:g:insAAOSwq19XDAxJ
Is this for real? Would someone pay £145 for this?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Is it me or does it have a plate for a chainstay bridge and not a tube?
> 
> Shaun


Isn't that a plate for mounting a prop stand?


----------



## ac427 (2 Aug 2016)

Was Hetchins a bike shop ?


----------



## Tanis8472 (2 Aug 2016)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Does the price include the broomstick?



Says its a 1960's frame yet Hechings site says its a 1980's frame.
http://www.hetchins.org/501keyhole-01.htm


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HETCHINS-...450676?hash=item360663ff34:g:insAAOSwq19XDAxJ
> Is this for real? Would someone pay £145 for this?



What bothers me most about this ad,is not the bag itself,and the price(well maybe that too),but his demands in big red letters.
He might as well tell people "buy this bag or I'll kick your teeth in"


----------



## davidphilips (4 Aug 2016)

seen this on gumtree Templepatrick a diesel no chance its a small two stroke petrol and something that could take your driving licence away in a flash for £250 any views? needless to say i think its a home made frankenstein.


----------



## midlife (4 Aug 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that a plate for mounting a prop stand?



Often doubled as both 

Shaun


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> This is kinda cool in a Buck Rogers'y kind of way. It was on Ebay recently and I was interested up to 25 quid as its still only hideous acryllic. Anyway it went way past what I was prepared to pay and sold for 46 quid. A week or so later and boom, its back, at a hugely inflated price, having a proper giraffe this joker.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CAST...250322?hash=item2113de3492:g:JbAAAOSwbsBXmLV9



So if he gets that price what does that make you?


----------



## booze and cake (4 Aug 2016)

Cheap, well out of touch with the value of acrylic, and someone that thinks instantly reselling something at over 5 times the price you got it for, even using the same photos and description, is a bit of urine extraction of the highest order, I suppose, thats why I posted it here


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Cheap, well out of touch with the value of acrylic, and someone that thinks instantly reselling something at over 5 times the price you got it for, even using the same photos and description, is a bit of urine extraction of the highest order, I suppose, thats why I posted it here



Making a profit should not be considered wrong.


----------



## booze and cake (4 Aug 2016)

I did'nt say it is. Are you the seller


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I did'nt say it is. Are you the seller



I wish I was, certainly better than money in the bank.


----------



## mikeymustard (4 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> So if he gets that price what does that make you?


 @screenman would you pay that for it? 
I think the guy's a chancer who's hoping some dopey Nathan Barley type's gonna ride his Chopper (Mk1) out of Dalston and hand over real money for a shiny suit that's defo not 250 spuds cool. 
If someone puts a bike on ebay for a grand that you know he's only gonna get a couple of hundred for, does that make him an entrepreneur or an idiot?
[if this jacket sells for £250 please ignore everything I said ]


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> @screenman would you pay that for it?
> I think the guy's a chancer who's hoping some dopey Nathan Barley type's gonna ride his Chopper (Mk1) out of Dalston and hand over real money for a shiny suit that's defo not 250 spuds cool.
> If someone puts a bike on ebay for a grand that you know he's only gonna get a couple of hundred for, does that make him an entrepreneur or an idiot?
> [if this jacket sells for £250 please ignore everything I said ]





midlife said:


> £250 to look like Jimmy Saville !!!
> 
> Shaun


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> @screenman would you pay that for it?
> I think the guy's a chancer who's hoping some dopey Nathan Barley type's gonna ride his Chopper (Mk1) out of Dalston and hand over real money for a shiny suit that's defo not 250 spuds cool.
> If someone puts a bike on ebay for a grand that you know he's only gonna get a couple of hundred for, does that make him an entrepreneur or an idiot?
> [if this jacket sells for £250 please ignore everything I said ]



No I would not pay that for it as I do not like it. 

I have no problem with people taking a chance and making a profit, if somebody does pay £250 for they will only do so because they want to. So then the original seller sold it for less than it was worth, maybe they should have done some more homework.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> This is kinda cool in a Buck Rogers'y kind of way. It was on Ebay recently and I was interested up to 25 quid as its still only hideous acryllic. Anyway it went way past what I was prepared to pay and sold for 46 quid. A week or so later and boom, its back, at a hugely inflated price, having a proper giraffe this joker.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-CAST...250322?hash=item2113de3492:g:JbAAAOSwbsBXmLV9



Still for sale 
Funny thing is, I can't find any anywhere else for sale


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Aug 2016)

Tanis8472 said:


> Still for sale
> Funny thing is, I can't find any anywhere else for sale



Oh,it's a one off alright.
Thankfully


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Aug 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Oh,it's a one off alright.
> Thankfully


it's growing on me: another couple of eons and I'm sure it'll only be fugly!


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Aug 2016)

Spotted this one - nearly made my eyes pop out - $1000 and it's been turned into a fixy! 
And it must be extra valuable cos it's got reynolds *and *columbus stickers on it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...4d9891&pid=100009&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=291834154161
Good news is: it's free postage!


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2016)

All decent chainguards in the UK. Axa, De Woerd, Hesling, Horn. All of them. They're a few euros abroad, slightly more expensive from anyone who will send them here, but then the shipping gets added. Is https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/shipping-costs/ with €16 for a chainguard-size package the most?

It's almost enough to make me buy a fugly SKS or Hebie. Almost.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Spotted this one - nearly made my eyes pop out - $1000 and it's been turned into a fixy!
> And it must be extra valuable cos it's got reynolds *and *columbus stickers on it
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-England-Team-Record-Road-56cm-Cycle-Frame-Frameset-Bike-Bicycle/262482136221?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=37474&meid=65cb61b69c054663ac427e9a3a4d9891&pid=100009&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=291834154161
> Good news is: it's free postage!



Think I'd rather have a front brake than a back brake too !

I


----------



## raleighnut (9 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Spotted this one - nearly made my eyes pop out - $1000 and it's been turned into a fixy!
> And it must be extra valuable cos it's got reynolds *and *columbus stickers on it
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-England-Team-Record-Road-56cm-Cycle-Frame-Frameset-Bike-Bicycle/262482136221?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=37474&meid=65cb61b69c054663ac427e9a3a4d9891&pid=100009&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=291834154161
> Good news is: it's free postage!



You should be able to take it back to 'standard' for about £500, then it'd be worth about £200.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2016)

chain's slack…


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Aug 2016)

Not the seller having a laugh here, but a previous owner has, ahem, customised it!  
Seller being quite subtle about how he describes it: 

 *"sadly it has suffered the attention of an idiot with a paint brush"*
*



*
Outlining the lugs really brings out their beauty don't you think?
Underneath the unique (!) paint job there's a pretty nice bike!


----------



## User32269 (23 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Not the seller having a laugh here, but a previous owner has, ahem, customised it!
> Seller being quite subtle about how he describes it:
> 
> *"sadly it has suffered the attention of an idiot with a paint brush"*
> ...


I'm not wasting money on some fancy lug lining pen, this 4 inch paintbrush will do the trick!


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Aug 2016)

odav said:


> I'm not wasting money on some fancy lug lining pen, this 4 inch paintbrush will do the trick!


 you made me snort hot tea through my nose then! And that's not a drug-taking euphemism before anyone asks


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Aug 2016)

I think I'm gonna save that photo for a spoof "how to restore bikes" blog


----------



## Cycleops (23 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE

 *"sadly it has suffered the attention of an idiot with a paint brush"*[/QUOTE]

And dirty hands too!
*



*


----------



## stevevw (25 Aug 2016)

Searching that there ebay for my latest addiction of first generation Dura-Ace I found a NOS chainset without bottom bracket but in the original box for the bargain price of £900!!!!!! I had better start searching for a safe to put all my NOS Dura-Ace stash in.


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2016)

stevevw said:


> Searching that there ebay for my latest addiction of first generation Dura-Ace I found a NOS chainset without bottom bracket but in the original box for the bargain price of £900!!!!!! I had better start searching for a safe to put all my NOS Dura-Ace stash in.



Oh no! I have competition on getting first gen Dura Ace stuff 

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Aug 2016)

stevevw said:


> Searching that there ebay for my latest addiction of first generation Dura-Ace I found a NOS chainset without bottom bracket but in the original box for the bargain price of £900!!!!!! I had better start searching for a safe to put all my NOS Dura-Ace stash in.


saw that, surely no one would pay that for it!


----------



## stevevw (25 Aug 2016)

Just bought it















Not


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Aug 2016)

stevevw said:


> Just bought it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what would be a sensible price for kit like this?
The gap between what someone is asking and what it would actually go for in an auction often seems to be a yawning crevice


----------



## stevevw (26 Aug 2016)

I have bought a NOS Dura-Ace 1st Generation Chainset with bottom bracket boxed complete bar the inner ring for £150 NOS Inner ring in packet was £30
I have almost bought another complete set boxed for £220 but as I had 3 used sets stashed I resisted. To me £220 was just enough to make me think, do I really need this. Which I did not so hence why I resisted. On the other hand If i was desperate for say the black version to complete a build I would go to £250 so 1/4 of the ebay listing. Not that I am desperate for the black version as have three of those too.


----------



## stevevw (26 Aug 2016)

Just seen a 1st Gen Black @£223.63 + £25 postsge


----------



## davidphilips (26 Aug 2016)

steve, maybe consider selling one of your own chainsets to cover the cost of a black chainset? either that or just stop looking or you will buy a black set and have 4 chainsets.


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> steve, maybe consider selling one of your own chainsets to cover the cost of a black chainset? either that or just stop looking or you will buy a black set and have 4 chainsets.


And where would this forum be without a wee bit of obsession eh?


----------



## stevevw (27 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> steve, maybe consider selling one of your own chainsets to cover the cost of a black chainset? either that or just stop looking or you will buy a black set and have 4 chainsets.


But I already have 7 in total. In my defence all bar one has a home or earmarked for one.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2016)

Not mine but got to be worth a post

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-AUST...ILES-ORIGINAL-UNMOLESTED-LOVELY-/272352660141


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but got to be worth a post
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-AUST...ILES-ORIGINAL-UNMOLESTED-LOVELY-/272352660141



I would have scoffed at this usually.
But I love that.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Aug 2016)

I think he may be right about the auto box, my uncle had about four replacements in his manual version.


----------



## stevevw (27 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but got to be worth a post
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-AUST...ILES-ORIGINAL-UNMOLESTED-LOVELY-/272352660141


That is ugly that I kins of like it. Not as much as that Humber in the background so thought.


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but got to be worth a post
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-AUST...ILES-ORIGINAL-UNMOLESTED-LOVELY-/272352660141


No. Just no 
What sort of mad world is it where a "shoot brown" allegro is worth more than this?
Joking aside I always liked the allegro but there are a lot of other things that I would buy if I had a spare 3 grand or so


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> No. Just no
> What sort of mad world is it where a "shoot brown" allegro is worth more than this?
> Joking aside I always liked the allegro but there are a lot of other things that I would buy if I had a spare 3 grand or so



think in all fairness i would rather have the Allegro @mikeymustard or this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1974-MORR...418007?hash=item3d23403ed7:g:0QkAAOSw-FZXkRuO


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Aug 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> No. Just no
> What sort of mad world is it where a "shoot brown" allegro is worth more than this?
> Joking aside I always liked the allegro but there are a lot of other things that I would buy if I had a spare 3 grand or so[/QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Aug 2016)

Look, if you lot are gonna go all 70s classics in us then check thishttp://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vauxhall-cr...al-green-classic-car-/262586941814?nav=SEARCH


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Aug 2016)

3.3 engine under that hood 
Nice.
I don't think the owners of these cars are having a giraffe,that's for sure


----------



## Cycleops (27 Aug 2016)

The seventies "coke bottle" styling. Remember it well.


----------



## Bobtoo (4 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but got to be worth a post
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-AUST...ILES-ORIGINAL-UNMOLESTED-LOVELY-/272352660141



It's hardly unmolested. It's got Rostyle wheels and a nasty pop-up sunroof. It would be quite difficult to find the original spec wheels and trims but not as difficult as deleting the sunroof.


----------



## Bobtoo (4 Sep 2016)

Also, the offset is all wrong on the Rostyles. The wheel bearings and suspension components, which were never known for their strength at the best of times, will be loving that. Allegro wheels had nearly all of the rim inboard of the hub flange, as on this example. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Austin-Allegro-L-1981/311684465767


----------



## raleighnut (4 Sep 2016)

Bobtoo said:


> It's hardly unmolested. It's got Rostyle wheels and a nasty pop-up sunroof. It would be quite difficult to find the original spec wheels and trims but not as difficult as deleting the sunroof.


It's back for sale again after it got to just shy of 3 1/2 grand...............................................Reserve not met apparently


----------



## davidphilips (6 Sep 2016)

check you change look at this a £2 coin, this nit thinks someone will give him £500 for a £2 coin.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/hobbies-collectibles/rare-first-world-war-memorial-£2-coin/1184508418

away from granny and bikes but check your change some of the new polymer five pound notes serial numbers starting with aa seem to be selling for 3 times face value


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Sep 2016)

davidphilips said:


> check you change look at this a £2 coin, this nit thinks someone will give him £500 for a £2 coin.
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/hobbies-collectibles/rare-first-world-war-memorial-£2-coin/1184508418



I have 5 of those !!!! 
I wonder if it's too much to ask a tenner for them


----------



## Profpointy (6 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not mine but got to be worth a post
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980-AUST...ILES-ORIGINAL-UNMOLESTED-LOVELY-/272352660141



Christ on a bike £3k+ for one of the very worst cars ever produced by the british motor industry at their worst. Can't be many left I suppose


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Sep 2016)

Profpointy said:


> . Can't be many left I suppose



See,this is the key reason.
It looks in tip top condition,and it's a 1.7.
What an unusual engine size now


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2016)

Any chance of getting back to classic and vintage BIKES, please?


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2016)

Granny's back advertising a yellow Principia that I thought'd been sold: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3000-Racing-Bike-/112122509593


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Sep 2016)

She's probably the head of a major drugs cartel.
The bike has a street value of half a Mil.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> Granny's back advertising a yellow Principia that I thought'd been sold: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3000-Racing-Bike-/112122509593



its gone up in price as well


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

chriswoody said:


> This surely now belongs in this thread:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-how-much-or-youre-havin-a-giraffe-thread.202777/
> 
> ...



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/just-out-of-curiosity.208617/

It started out at £50:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322290979757&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2016)

Then there is this 'giraffe', still going, relisted several times already.....

I know it is from 1921, but it looks to be pretty far gone:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=142150621810


----------



## davidphilips (17 Oct 2016)

is this seller having a giraffe? i was highest bidder first time it was advertised(bidding only went to £48) but did not reach reserve price then it was readvertised and sold for £206 and on sale again by same seller same day?Dawes Renown start price £10


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> is this seller having a giraffe? i was highest bidder first time it was advertised(bidding only went to £48) but did not reach reserve price then it was readvertised and sold for £206 and on sale again by same seller same day?Dawes Renown start price £10


I've been watching that one, his reserve is obviously his BIN price or near. I think he's shot himself in the foot there: I mean, yes, it's tidy but I can't see it going for more than £208 at this time of year!


----------



## davidphilips (17 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I've been watching that one, his reserve is obviously his BIN price or near. I think he's shot himself in the foot there: I mean, yes, it's tidy but I can't see it going for more than £208 at this time of year!



hi mikey i contacted after first time on ebay and he told me reserve was £225 i would have called with cash at appox half that then it was advertised again and sold for £206 but he has again readvertised it? any way i bought another bike that you and a few others liked since that of same vintage so thanks again, will post picture when it arrives,ttfn.


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> hi mikey i contacted after first time on ebay and he told me reserve was £225 i would have called with cash at appox half that then it was advertised again and sold for £206 but he has again readvertised it? any way i bought another bike that you and a few others liked since that of same vintage so thanks again, will post picture when it arrives,ttfn.


You have been busy, so you have!


----------



## Brand X (19 Oct 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...381494?hash=item28229c9ef6:g:JEQAAOSwepJXWx5M






£250? I'm sure it runs fine and that saddle looks quite comfortable really, but no matter how I look at it, it's still a rusty old Raleigh with a new pair of tyres on it.


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Oct 2016)

Brand X said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...381494?hash=item28229c9ef6:g:JEQAAOSwepJXWx5M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White tyres = hipster chic lol


----------



## Brand X (19 Oct 2016)

I like white tyres! White tyres are cool. I'm not quite as fond of rusty chain-rings and peeling paintwork.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2016)

I can just imagine this guy with s shed full of old clinkers he's picked up somewhere thinking how can I tart these up for little and sell it to some mug on eBay for a lot.


Brand X said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...381494?hash=item28229c9ef6:g:JEQAAOSwepJXWx5M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Oct 2016)

A bag to transport your vintage Peugeot

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-v...971851?hash=item1a1c3df3cb:g:gHYAAOSwmLlX4S8n

That costs more than a vintage Peugeot


----------



## Brand X (19 Oct 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> A bag to transport your vintage Peugeot
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-v...971851?hash=item1a1c3df3cb:g:gHYAAOSwmLlX4S8n
> That costs more than a vintage Peugeot



Surely an eBay typo? That can't be right.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Oct 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> A bag to transport your vintage Peugeot
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-v...971851?hash=item1a1c3df3cb:g:gHYAAOSwmLlX4S8n
> 
> That costs more than a vintage Peugeot





Brand X said:


> Surely an eBay typo? That can't be right.



180 Euro cents maybe,but not the big notes you would hope.


----------



## davidphilips (24 Oct 2016)

relisted again? starting to loose count of the number of times this has been listed on ebay, dont know why the seller will not just accept highest bid? would the seller have to pay listing fees plus ebay sales fees when they keep cancelling sale? dont know about anyone else but i stopped bidding after the second time it was listed.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172385394857?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (24 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> relisted again? starting to loose count of the number of times this has been listed on ebay, dont know why the seller will not just accept highest bid? would the seller have to pay listing fees plus ebay sales fees when they keep cancelling sale? dont know about anyone else but i stopped bidding after the second time it was listed.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172385394857?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



His reserve is probably £274.
I bid and won a DT Swiss wheelset with a reserve.
I paid for it and thought I had bagged a good deal.
The next day I received a refund from the seller,and when I contacted him he told me "sorry mate,I just can't let them go for that price" ."I can give them to you for (insert 75% more)
Cheeky bugger,but he doesn't have to sell me them .
Some people are just chancers or they think their item is worth the price they paid for new.And think putting on new tyres and new seat make it "immaculate "
Sorry guys ,off topic.
But I thought would share with the group


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> His reserve is probably £274.
> I bid and won a DT Swiss wheelset with a reserve.
> I paid for it and thought I had bagged a good deal.
> The next day I received a refund from the seller,and when I contacted him he told me "sorry mate,I just can't let them go for that price" ."I can give them to you for (insert 75% more)
> ...


totally true


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Oct 2016)

davidphilips said:


> relisted again? starting to loose count of the number of times this has been listed on ebay, dont know why the seller will not just accept highest bid? would the seller have to pay listing fees plus ebay sales fees when they keep cancelling sale? dont know about anyone else but i stopped bidding after the second time it was listed.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172385394857?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


It's not that special! Maybe he doesn't really want to sell it. There's a Bristol seller that has loads of frames, they've been sailing through the 'Bay (see what I did there) all summer, hasn't dropped the BIN price by so much as a rusty mudguard washer! He obviously doesn't need the money


----------



## davidphilips (24 Oct 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> It's not that special! Maybe he doesn't really want to sell it. There's a Bristol seller that has loads of frames, they've been sailing through the 'Bay (see what I did there) all summer, hasn't dropped the BIN price by so much as a rusty mudguard washer! He obviously doesn't need the money



what i cannot understand mikey is how can the seller get away with not receiving negative feedback and ebay sellers fees, as you say its not special, if it was the bike briggs682 bought with the shimano 600 now that would be different a real collectors dream.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Oct 2016)

What is so special about this 1951 machine then?:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222298564444&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## mikeymustard (31 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What is so special about this 1951 machine then?:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222298564444&globalID=EBAY-GB


It's in London?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2016)

@JoeyB have you seen this 


Mad Doug Biker said:


> What is so special about this 1951 machine then?:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222298564444&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## davidphilips (31 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What is so special about this 1951 machine then?:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222298564444&globalID=EBAY-GB


 the price?


----------



## Starchivore (31 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> His reserve is probably £274.
> I bid and won a DT Swiss wheelset with a reserve.
> I paid for it and thought I had bagged a good deal.
> The next day I received a refund from the seller,and when I contacted him he told me "sorry mate,I just can't let them go for that price" ."I can give them to you for (insert 75% more)
> ...



That must be against ebay's rules?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (31 Oct 2016)

Starchivore said:


> That must be against ebay's rules?


Not according to eBay,they can't make the seller sell anything .
Although you can give them negative feedback if you so must,which reflects on their seller reputation.
Buyers however entering into a "contract " and then not paying gets more of a negative impact if they can't give a good enough reason.


----------



## davidphilips (4 Nov 2016)

well seller refused to sell again and again relisted,http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172396804434?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2661


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Nov 2016)

Brand X said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...381494?hash=item28229c9ef6:g:JEQAAOSwepJXWx5M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Paintwork is shabby and untouched for the 'Rat' look"

Excellent! So my bike isn't tatty and beat-up - it has the 'Rat' look.


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2016)

A Raleigh Chopper Mk2 for £1500


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Nov 2016)

DCLane said:


> A Raleigh Chopper Mk2 for £1500



Uh huh..... And how much is the bike worth??


----------



## midlife (7 Nov 2016)

....it's got one of those leather straps on the front hub to keep it clean. Adds a few hundred quid to the price

Shaun


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Nov 2016)

I have a 77 Mk!! in much, much better condition than the one above, if I sold I would never dream of asking that price...


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Nov 2016)

This may be of use:

*Values*
The Chopper Mk 1 is worth a little more than the Mk2. The Mk1 is rare and more desirable. If you want a good, usable Chopper, look for a Mk2 in presentable, but not perfect condition. You should be able to find one for around £400. Perfect examples of both models are worth more than double this price.

*Chopper Mk1*

Restoration project £100 to £300
Good presentable and useable condition £500 to £800
Excellent condition £800 to £1000
Restored to factory condition or better £1000+
Buy Raleigh Chopper Mk1s



on eBay.

*Chopper Mk2*

Restoration project £50 to £200
Good presentable and useable condition £300 to £500
Restored to factory condition or better £800 to £1000+
Buy Raleigh Chopper Mk2s



on eBay.

*Chopper Mk3 (2004 reproduction model)*

Good £50 to £100
Mint £200
Buy Raleigh Chopper Mk3s



on eBay.





*Rare and special Choppers*
*Raleigh Chopper Mk1 10 Speed 1969-1970*
In the USA, Raleigh sold the Chopper as a 5 speed or 10 speed bike, as well as the standard Sturmey Archer 3 speed.

The 10 speed is the most highly prized of all Raleigh Choppers.

If you want one today, a perfect example will cost in the region of £2000.





*GT Sprint 1972-73*
The GT Sprint was a Chopper with drop handle bars. It was available in two colours: flamboyant green (left) or fire bronze.

The Sprint had different tyres, a 'racing saddle' and a modified frame, but only 3 speeds. It was not a big seller and thus is a rarity today.

Of course that makes the Sprint all the more desirable and a top notch one will now cost from around £1000 to £1500.





*Raleigh Chopper 5 speed 1973-1976*
The Raleigh Chopper 5 speed had a new gear change based on the classic racing bike derailleur, but with the Chopper style gear shift. Strangely, it was only available in pink, a colour guaranteed not to appeal to boys in the 1970s. So like the Sprint, it did not sell well and was quietly dropped in 1976.

It is, of course, highly collectable today. Expect to pay around £1000 for a good one.





*Silver Jubilee Special Edition 1976-1977*
To celebrate HM Queen Elizabeth II's Silver Jubilee, Raleigh released this silver special edition chopper.

It was actually launched in 1976 to be in the shops in time for Christmas. In spite of the new wheels (yes, those alloy wheels are genuine) it was not a great seller and is also a rare bike today. You will need to spend around £1500 for one of these.

*Who designed the Raleigh Chopper?*


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Nov 2016)

I had one,but it's only now I can see why they are highly desirable


----------



## midlife (13 Nov 2016)

Hetchins Hellenic, 1970 apparently.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hetchins-...588695?hash=item28242c82d7:g:IWsAAOSw44BYJduf

£5000 complete with under bottom bracket cable guides...

Shaun


----------



## davidphilips (13 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Hetchins Hellenic, 1970 apparently.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hetchins-...588695?hash=item28242c82d7:g:IWsAAOSw44BYJduf
> 
> ...



lol open to offers wonder if he would accept £50.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Hetchins Hellenic, 1970 apparently.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hetchins-...588695?hash=item28242c82d7:g:IWsAAOSw44BYJduf
> 
> ...


----------



## Poacher (14 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Hetchins Hellenic, 1970 apparently.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hetchins-...588695?hash=item28242c82d7:g:IWsAAOSw44BYJduf
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, it's in Nottingham, so I could save the £48.31 "Economy Delivery" by walking round to his place to collect it.





Then again, at 25" it's slightly too big for me, so I probably won't bother.

Edit: he has a few interesting components for sale, tho'but!


----------



## midlife (14 Nov 2016)

Poacher said:


> Hmmmm, it's in Nottingham, so I could save the £48.31 "Economy Delivery" by walking round to his place to collect it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Including an enchanting pair of pot noodle mugs 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pot-noodl...797882?hash=item28244e387a:g:wRoAAOSwal5YCi8R

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2016)

davidphilips said:


> lol open to offers wonder if he would accept £50.


I wish


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Nov 2016)

I'd buy it, but I prefer the bar end lever cables to go to the top of the bars. 

This is too untidy for me.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2016)

what the fork is going on here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291920267913?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## midlife (17 Nov 2016)

Pinarello stylee but back to front?






Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> what the fork is going on here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291920267913?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


   but as they're the same both sides


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> but as they're the same both sides


it will be twice as bad


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (17 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Pinarello stylee but back to front?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was Legs & Co.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> it will be twice as bad


Didn't Hetchins use a similar shape fork for a while?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

A search for a Hetchens threw this up


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Didn't Hetchins use a similar shape fork for a while?



And Viscount http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-V...076314?hash=item2a74f89bda:g:7pcAAOSw5cNYJh-6


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> And Viscount http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-V...076314?hash=item2a74f89bda:g:7pcAAOSw5cNYJh-6


Those look definitely bent. As for that Puch I would have thought that the steering would be a bit lively.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Those look definitely bent. As for that Puch I would have thought that the steering would be a bit lively.



Why would you even want to ride a bike with forks thst brnt surely anybody can see they look wrong


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Why would you even want to ride a bike with forks thst brnt surely anybody can see they look wrong


It is amazing what some people don't notice. I can remember a friend of mine bending the frame of his cycle back in the 60's. He and his brother rode the bike for years without complaint and it was only a couple of years ago that I straightened it.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Pinarello stylee but back to front?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust the Italians to shape a fork like that. Made me go all funny when I first looked at it!


----------



## Cycleops (25 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> A search for a Hetchens threw this up



Just shows the average Brit doesn't have such an 'active' imagination as an Italian.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2016)

Off topic but not entirely sure about that. Italians can be very conformist.


----------



## Bobtoo (24 Dec 2016)

I was browsing eBay for Dawes Galaxies, as I do from time to time, and found this. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152365987254 I'm not even convinced it's genuine because I thought all Galaxies had centre-pulls until they got cantilevers. The rear mech is hanging off, it looks as if it's broken in half, and you just know there will be loads of minor but expensive bits missing or broken.

It's only slightly less than I paid for my Super Galaxy of similar vintage about three years ago. Mine was needing a good service and had some non-original components, but was complete and working. It fitted my definition of "TLC required", while this eBay one fits the more usual definition.

Is that what a fixer-upper is worth now? If it is I'm glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2016)

Not a bike but a classic Dura-Ace 7800 crankset. £335  - even new it's daft. I've an identical one on my Ridgeback Platinum with under 1000 miles - £200 anyone


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (29 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> Not a bike but a classic Dura-Ace 7800 crankset. £335  - even new it's daft. I've an identical one on my Ridgeback Platinum with under 1000 miles - £200 anyone


 It's a nice piece of kit tbf,but yeah a bit out of my price range and any other sane persons.



Not that I'm sane.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> Not a bike but a classic Dura-Ace 7800 crankset. £335  - even new it's daft. I've an identical one on my Ridgeback Platinum with under 1000 miles - £200 anyone



i pay a lot less than that for a complete bike


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2016)

The more disposable income you have the cheaper things get.


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> The more disposable income you have the cheaper things get.


is that why this guy is selling his stuff so "cheaply”?


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> is that why this guy is selling his stuff so "cheaply”?



You do not get disposable income by wasting it, what is your valuation of the bike?


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> You do not get disposable income by wasting it, what is your valuation of the bike?


I have no idea but it would have to've been made from solid gold before I'd pay that sort of money, AND I'd want it with wheels!
Although I think being gold might affect the handling a bit


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jan 2017)

How much?
"Hipster chique [sic]", "the sought-after Carbolite 103 frame" and a "lovely" freewheel - that must add up to 260 smackers, surely?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> How much?
> "Hipster chique [sic]", "the sought-after Carbolite 103 frame" and a "lovely" freewheel - that must add up to 260 smackers, surely?


Now that chain is slack, do you think a zero crept in by accident.


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Now that chain is slack, do you think a zero crept in by accident.


 yes but it's a lovely and very sought after zero


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...188948?hash=item4b10d8c554:g:0awAAOSwLEtYjJJQ


----------



## bigjim (29 Jan 2017)

Bobtoo said:


> I was browsing eBay for Dawes Galaxies, as I do from time to time, and found this. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152365987254 I'm not even convinced it's genuine because I thought all Galaxies had centre-pulls until they got cantilevers. The rear mech is hanging off, it looks as if it's broken in half, and you just know there will be loads of minor but expensive bits missing or broken.
> 
> It's only slightly less than I paid for my Super Galaxy of similar vintage about three years ago. Mine was needing a good service and had some non-original components, but was complete and working. It fitted my definition of "TLC required", while this eBay one fits the more usual definition.
> 
> Is that what a fixer-upper is worth now? If it is I'm glad I got mine when I did.


Well the frame looks solid enough so maybe £80 for that. It's got about £40 of parts on it at S/H prices, mechs, bars, seat post, stem, wheels etc. The brakes look a bit of an aftermaket bodgeup and the headset is pitted. So maybe £120 but not a bargain unless you wanted a particular early Galaxy. I actually prefer the ones with sidepull brakes. My 90s Gals have Cantis and I'm not impressed.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-R...188948?hash=item4b10d8c554:g:0awAAOSwLEtYjJJQ


Looks a good un (riveted on headbadge suggests a W prefix frame) but £150 is about the top price for it.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Looks a good un (riveted on headbadge suggests a W prefix frame) but £150 is about the top price for it.



Do you reckon I was thinking about £100 maximum


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Do you reckon I was thinking about £100 maximum


It's dropped to £120 now,


----------



## mikeymustard (30 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Looks a good un (riveted on headbadge suggests a W prefix frame) but £150 is about the top price for it.


I think it'll be lucky to have a N prefix! Cheap components, not the prettiest paint job, but at least it's all there and fairly tidy. Bit of a spruce up and someone might like it for a pub bike.

£30, my final offer 

Edit: AND it's flippin' mahoosive!


----------



## chriswoody (30 Jan 2017)

Is that not an old Raleigh Winner? I had a five speed one of these years back, think I paid 5 quid for it from an old junk shop in Plymouth. Rode it up Lynmouth hill in North Devon one day to see if I could!


----------



## dbeattie (2 Feb 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-m...c8431f&pid=100012&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152365987254

I'm confused about how the chain goes on this one


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-motobecane-road-bike-project/332098027750?_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985&_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160608105753&meid=06a0562e2e4c43f8b9b6f19795c8431f&pid=100012&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152365987254
> 
> I'm confused about how the chain goes on this one


It must have to be fed between the spokes.


----------



## midlife (2 Feb 2017)

Put chainring a on the left hand side and pedal backwards .....sorted 

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-motobecane-road-bike-project/332098027750?_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985&_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160608105753&meid=06a0562e2e4c43f8b9b6f19795c8431f&pid=100012&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152365987254
> 
> I'm confused about how the chain goes on this one



its what they call cross over drive


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Feb 2017)

dbeattie said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-motobecane-road-bike-project/332098027750?_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985&_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160608105753&meid=06a0562e2e4c43f8b9b6f19795c8431f&pid=100012&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152365987254
> 
> I'm confused about how the chain goes on this one


was it serviced by Halfords?


----------



## scarygerbil (3 Feb 2017)

the usa track team put their chain on the left side to aid air resistance duing the last olympics


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> the usa track team put their chain on the left side to aid air resistance duing the last olympics



are you this was an es USA team bike then


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Feb 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> the usa track team put their chain on the left side to aid air resistance duing the last olympics


Didn't they only come third overall for track cycling?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Feb 2017)

£14
Oh, you meant "how much?" in the other way.. 

Yes, I know the chainset is hacked up, and the SA hub is wrong but I have a Sachs 3-speed coaster braked hub and Torpedo shifter that matches what it should have, from another bike I bought for £10, switched to a single speed and sold for £50

So at the moment it stands me £-26
Which should buy a Thompson bottom bracket so all in all it will work out as a free bike


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Feb 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> £14
> Oh, you meant "how much?" in the other way..
> 
> Yes, I know the chainset is hacked up, and the SA hub is wrong but I have a Sachs 3-speed coaster braked hub and Torpedo shifter that matches what it should have, from another bike I bought for £10, switched to a single speed and sold for £50
> ...


they're the best kind of bike


----------



## DCLane (4 Feb 2017)

£6750 for an old Peugeot?


----------



## Sharky (4 Feb 2017)

DCLane said:


> £6750 for an old Peugeot?
> 
> View attachment 336211


Nice saddle though. Got "Regal's" on four of my bikes. Really comfortable.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Feb 2017)

DCLane said:


> £6750 for an old Peugeot?
> 
> View attachment 336211


Yeah, but 5000 nectar points as well 
http://on-the-drops.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/the-space-ace-racing-bike-peugeot-py.html Quite an important Pug to be fair, though nearly 7 grand's got to be pushing it! 
Be interesting to see what it would fetch in auction


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Feb 2017)

DCLane said:


> £6750 for an old Peugeot?



But it's the limited addition 2-tone model. Look, it has the 2-tone check decals and matching 2-tone brake levers

(Serious reply it looks like someone had accidentally put a zero on the end, though £635 is still steep. Nice - or potential to be really nice - though)


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> But it's the limited addition 2-tone model. Look, it has the 2-tone check decals and matching 2-tone brake levers
> 
> (Serious reply it looks like someone had accidentally put a zero on the end, though £635 is still steep. Nice - or potential to be really nice - though)


I thought they'd missed the decimal point out.


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I thought they'd missed the decimal point out.


 
£67.50? Bargain


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Feb 2017)

Gold-plated colnago?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Gold-plated colnago?



look nice covered in the normal mud and rubbish your best road bike gets covered in these days


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> look nice covered in the normal mud and rubbish your best road bike gets covered in these days


Be even better covered in swarovski crystals or Pandora charms hanging off it


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2017)

for me as an uninitiated member of the current cycle world its all a bit too much. The pity of it is that because there seem to be dodgy deals on offer everywhere l don't feel happy to buy anything....


----------



## User32269 (10 Feb 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Gold-plated colnago?


I'm gonna get that, throw a rack and some mudguards on!


----------



## User32269 (10 Feb 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> for me as an uninitiated member of the current cycle world its all a bit too much. The pity of it is that because there seem to be dodgy deals on offer everywhere l don't feel happy to buy anything....


.
You can still get bargains on gumtree or ebay but they're getting rarer. I've found a few decent vintage bikes in local house clearance shops, one here a couple of weeks ago had a nice old school dawes tourer with good components on for £25. It was chained to a lamp post outside the shop with the price stuck on the saddle. I legged in waving my cash but he said some student had just bought it!
Someone on ebay would have polished it up a bit and be asking £180+


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> .
> You can still get bargains on gumtree or ebay but they're getting rarer. I've found a few decent vintage bikes in local house clearance shops, one here a couple of weeks ago had a nice old school dawes tourer with good components on for £25. It was chained to a lamp post outside the shop with the price stuck on the saddle. I legged in waving my cash but he said some student had just bought it!
> Someone on ebay would have polished it up a bit and be asking £180+


Story of my life..a dollar short and a day too late !


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2017)

£2000 for an old BMX:


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Feb 2017)

DCLane said:


> £2000 for an old BMX:
> 
> View attachment 337175



Cheap at twice the price if this is anything to go by.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1985-bmx-...842086?hash=item25cf0291e6:g:rvgAAOSw241YmXNR


----------



## Brandane (12 Feb 2017)

What about a 70's Puch Alpine, of which I bought one new in 1976 for £45, for £315. Currently on ebay.
So it's been stripped and powder coated and new transfers applied (in the wrong positions), converted to single speed, and given new wheels; but £315?
I got one on ebay a few years ago, stripped it and painted it by hand, applied new transfers in the correct positions, put new wheels on it, rode it for a few hundred miles then realised it wasn't as good as I remembered it, and certainly not as good as modern bikes. I gave it to my local cancer charity shop.


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

We used to sell Puch in the bike shop back in the 70's as the cheapest bikes we dare sell. Basically we had to stock something that people would buy if Raleigh / Falcon were too expensive. Better that than them walking away.

Shoddy is too good a word for them,bthe flat plate for the rear brake was particularly unattractive...







Shaun


----------



## Rousey0193 (13 Feb 2017)

I stumbled across what must surely be the most expensive nuts on the planet the other day...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOS-Vinta...856950?hash=item3ad95d0bf6:g:1IAAAOSwMgdXx-9y

Are they made of solid gold? Does the seller come and fit them for you?


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Feb 2017)

Okay I know it is carrying a Gios premium but 185 notes for a an old jersey

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...604724?hash=item3ada1f8ff4:g:1NsAAOSwWxNYoJeb


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Mar 2017)

I really like this bike but - how much? 
Please feel free to shoot me down in flames if I'm out of line here (and I hope I'm not dissing someone on this forum ) but I have an issue with this baby and I'm not just talking about the price! 
If they really _had _to repaint the frame, couldn't they have stretched to a proper paint job? The powdercoating looks nice but not a grand nice, and I'm not sure why he has stickered it as a Record when it wasn't like that originally




Otherwise - all good!


----------



## scarygerbil (21 Mar 2017)

it looks like he has built it as an show bike and not one to ride


----------



## midlife (22 Mar 2017)

Forks are not original either...

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> Forks are not original either...
> 
> Shaun



And those pedals


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

A local to me seller is selling his recently acquired Sun Manx tt its a thing of beauty for sure but he hasnt said much in his listing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162438729256?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

its been tastefully bought up to date or late 80's with some components and they suit it well and dont look out of place either till you start looking closely , he did tell me how much he paid for it and he stands to make a fair profit i for one would not sell it .

Be interesting to hear what @Spokesmann has to say ?


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Mar 2017)

A bit expensive seeing that a lot of the original parts are gone. Built for time trialling. Very short wheelbase made until about 57 I believe. Nearer 450 I'd say.


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> A bit expensive seeing that a lot of the original parts are gone. Built for time trialling. Very short wheelbase made until about 57 I believe. Nearer 450 I'd say.


It's a fascinating way of getting such a short wheelbase, sort of like an upside down Flying gate.
I know it's not quite as well known as say a Baines or a Galibier but I really like it, and I can see why he's looking for that sort of money if people are asking silly money for these sort of unusual frames, but ultimately I suppose the market will decide


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> A bit expensive seeing that a lot of the original parts are gone. Built for time trialling. Very short wheelbase made until about 57 I believe. Nearer 450 I'd say.



he asked me what i thought it was worth and i didnt have a clue but suggested 350 - 500 or 150 to myself strangely enough he didnt let me take it away



mikeymustard said:


> It's a fascinating way of getting such a short wheelbase, sort of like an upside down Flying gate.
> I know it's not quite as well known as say a Baines or a Galibier but I really like it, and I can see why he's looking for that sort of money if people are asking silly money for these sort of unusual frames, but ultimately I suppose the market will decide



He has a habit of asking high prices then they plummet like a stone so keep an eye on it 

Certainly an eye opener and one i would like to tryout


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

@biggs682 can't understand why he wouldn't let you buy it for 150! 
I can see the sense in starting high if you're not in a hurry to sell, I could certainly see it selling for £500.
I'd love to try it too, can we Cycle Chat crowd fund it and share it round?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> @biggs682 can't understand why he wouldn't let you buy it for 150!
> I can see the sense in starting high if you're not in a hurry to sell, I could certainly see it selling for £500.
> I'd love to try it too, can we Cycle Chat crowd fund it and share it round?



@mikeymustard you and me both i mean it would be the 3rd bike i have bought from him

i would contribute £25 for a weeks worth


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> And those pedals



And the bar tape...when I stuff up the wrapping, it is, at least, a period correct stuff up.


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @mikeymustard you and me both i mean it would be the 3rd bike i have bought from him
> 
> i would contribute £25 for a weeks worth


And after we've all had a go we could sell it for £700 and make a tidy profit


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> He has a habit of asking high prices then they plummet like a stone so keep an eye on it
> 
> Certainly an eye opener and one i would like to tryout



what did i tell you @mikeymustard might have to re make my offer


----------



## wheresthetorch (25 Mar 2017)

Completely yellow bike, anyone? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232277519330


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Mar 2017)

Are they nicked from village greens along the route of Le Tour?


----------



## midlife (25 Mar 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> Completely yellow bike, anyone?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232277519330



For easy restoration it says, yeah right. Pass me the nitromors. 

Shaun


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Mar 2017)

Specialeyes said:


> Are they nicked from village greens along the route of Le Tour?



Reminds me of the scene in "Raining Stones" by Ken Loach when they nick the turf from the bowls club lawn


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Mar 2017)

"No Mr Bond, I expect you to dye!"
"Damn your evil genius Yellowfinger"


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2017)

Easy restoration? If its that easy then why doesn't he do it and rake in the profit?


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Easy restoration? If its that easy then why doesn't he do it and rake in the profit?


For heavens sake what would make anyone go to all the trouble of spraying a whole bike yellow ? Forget it and have this one !! http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ancien-velo-...687500?hash=item51f5b5dd0c:g:kdcAAOSw32lYpcdt


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Mar 2017)

@woodbutcher we don't want to buy the bikes, just insult the seller and feel superior for a brief moment


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2017)

Thats the spirit, lets hope the seller is thoroughly chastened ( l sort of assumed that yellow bike man was trying to give it away)


----------



## Biff600 (26 Mar 2017)

I've got a distinct feeling that he's not going to get the full amount !!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mountain-...H&clk_rvr_id=1190016450004&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Mar 2017)

Biff600 said:


> I've got a distinct feeling that he's not going to get the full amount !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mountain-bike-carrera-titan-exclusive-/252819876311?hash=item3add3d29d7:g:wrMAAOSwdGFYzXwH&clk_rvr_id=1190016450004&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


.....delivery's reasonable!


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Mar 2017)

Don't make me laugh...what the hell is going on? or am l just being thick ?


----------



## davidphilips (26 Mar 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Don't make me laugh...what the hell is going on? or am l just being thick ?




Lol its all about a laugh at silly adverts etc, just hope no one on here has advertised any of them or worse made an offer.


----------



## mikeymustard (26 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> I really like this bike but - how much?
> Please feel free to shoot me down in flames if I'm out of line here (and I hope I'm not dissing someone on this forum ) but I have an issue with this baby and I'm not just talking about the price!
> If they really _had _to repaint the frame, couldn't they have stretched to a proper paint job? The powdercoating looks nice but not a grand nice, and I'm not sure why he has stickered it as a Record when it wasn't like that originally
> View attachment 343519
> ...


Well, no takers but seller's determined - back on for the same price!

Meanwhile, in another corner of the ebayverse: here's the real deal! 
And even he hasn't got any takers as yet


----------



## midlife (26 Mar 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> Well, no takers but seller's determined - back on for the same price!
> 
> Meanwhile, in another corner of the ebayverse: here's the real deal!
> And even he hasn't got any takers as yet



That SBDU is a time trial special and would have left the factory in lightweight gold or silver paint. Might not get any takers in the road bike livery......

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> That SBDU is a time trial special and would have left the factory in lightweight gold or silver paint. Might not get any takers in the road bike livery......
> 
> Shaun


I hadn't realised that


----------



## midlife (27 Mar 2017)

As above  


the SBDU Time Trial Special was ridden by Martin Pyne below ..






At the time it usually came with a minimal coat of paint in silver or gold, the one's I came across in the shop as Demo frames had so little paint that you could virtually see the metal underneath. The metal head badge was too heavy so they came with a decal LOL

It's a piece of history alright but would cost too much to put back to how it left the factory.

Shaun


----------



## mikeymustard (6 Apr 2017)

Searching for "Raleigh" on ebay I found this
I mean WTF? £200?
"Offers accepted" seller says. How about £20? I won't accept any less to take it away for him


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (8 Apr 2017)

Optimistic

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-D...702111?hash=item3d37794f5f:g:b9oAAOSwzgBYyZov


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Apr 2017)

Ed no-more-lemons said:


> Optimistic
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-D...702111?hash=item3d37794f5f:g:b9oAAOSwzgBYyZov


Yes. Very.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Apr 2017)

This wouldn't be a clever way of laundering money would it?


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Apr 2017)

eBay need a new time left indication....how about "for ever" ?


----------



## Lee_M (8 Apr 2017)

never mind bikes, I got charged £2 for a tiny crap coffee at the Rapha shop in Spitalfields yesterday, and then they charged 40p extra for a tiny jug of milk.

Makes their clothing seem good value


----------



## mikeymustard (8 Apr 2017)

Lee_M said:


> never mind bikes, I got charged £2 for a tiny crap coffee at the Rapha shop in Spitalfields yesterday, and then they charged 40p extra for a tiny jug of milk.
> 
> Makes their clothing seem good value


LOL, daughter took me to Pho a Vietnamese restaurant last time we went down to Bristol. Ordered coffee, asked if I wanted condensed milk in it, I said have you any ordinary milk. No ordinary milk. What none? Not a drop of milk in a restaurant? No sorry. So I had it black. 
Waiter arrived with small filter on top of a glass. I mean WTF? It was also horrible, and it gave me a headache!


----------



## scarygerbil (11 Apr 2017)

you need a giraffes legs to ride this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/very-stra...046724?hash=item5697af7884:g:4aIAAOSw~CFY5RYi


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> you need a giraffes legs to ride this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/very-stra...046724?hash=item5697af7884:g:4aIAAOSw~CFY5RYi


I recon whoever made it had been on the Adnams all day


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2017)

scarygerbil said:


> you need a giraffes legs to ride this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/very-stra...046724?hash=item5697af7884:g:4aIAAOSw~CFY5RYi



thats one very low pro for sure


----------



## midlife (11 Apr 2017)

Love the rear brake attachment down by the bottom bracket 

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2017)

Vintage Raleigh Team Panasonic Racing bike.

Is this genuine or a Raleigh Corsa?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Team-Panasonic-501-Racing-bike-21-bicycle-/142314497846


----------



## Cycleops (22 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Vintage Raleigh Team Panasonic Racing bike.
> 
> Is this genuine or a Raleigh Corsa?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Raleigh-Team-Panasonic-501-Racing-bike-21-bicycle-/142314497846


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but this is the 'cooking' version of the real Team Panasonic bike which had a 531c frameset and top end components. I found one down here once but the frame was too small for me.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Looks nice, Suntour VX-GT mech, Dia Compe levers, but I think the asking price is optimistic.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Apr 2017)

If you scroll down a bit on that page you'll another one for two hundred which looks all original and quite good nick.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

He's ruined it. Raleigh used to wind their handlebar tape inside to outside.


----------



## midlife (23 Apr 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but this is the 'cooking' version of the real Team Panasonic bike which had a 531c frameset and top end components. I found one down here once but the frame was too small for me.



This is way after my time but is it the Cadet Panasonic cheap copy?

Shaun


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Apr 2017)

midlife said:


> This is way after my time but is it the Cadet Panasonic cheap copy?
> 
> Shaun



I believe that the Raleigh Cadet didn't have Reynold's 501 Aero tubing, but there seems to have been a lot of Raleigh bikes in Panasonic Colours around 1986.................


----------



## mikeymustard (4 May 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-rac...838763?hash=item1a29d2eceb:g:CH4AAOSwQNRXLy1Z
I can't help thinking this chap's asking a bit much for this


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-rac...838763?hash=item1a29d2eceb:g:CH4AAOSwQNRXLy1Z
> I can't help thinking this chap's asking a bit much for this
> View attachment 350794


I can think of several other things l could do with £999.00


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 May 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-rac...838763?hash=item1a29d2eceb:g:CH4AAOSwQNRXLy1Z
> I can't help thinking this chap's asking a bit much for this
> View attachment 350794



Somehow the fact that he's left the handlebars like that for the inordinately expensive ad makes me slightly cross!


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but this is the 'cooking' version of the real Team Panasonic bike which had a 531c frameset and top end components. I found one down here once but the frame was too small for me.


Yep a bog standard bike with a 9admittedly factory) paintjob, mudguard eyes on a 'team' bike.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 May 2017)

This was in the TdF in 1977 - a bargain at £900

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-racing-bike-1970-s-campagnolo-531/1237795119


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> This was in the TdF in 1977 - a bargain at £900
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-racing-bike-1970-s-campagnolo-531/1237795119
> 
> View attachment 351159


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> This was in the TdF in 1977 - a bargain at £900
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-racing-bike-1970-s-campagnolo-531/1237795119
> 
> View attachment 351159



must have been a wet race


----------



## Drago (7 May 2017)

A Campagnolo Shimano with touring cantis and rack bosses in the TdF? I smell something..


----------



## Cycleops (7 May 2017)

...and its remarkably like manure from a bull.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> This was in the TdF in 1977 - a bargain at £900
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/old-racing-bike-1970-s-campagnolo-531/1237795119
> 
> View attachment 351159


TdF that would be Tell de Fibbs ne serait-ce pas


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> must have been a wet race


Good job the frame has mudguard eyes.


----------



## Chris S (30 May 2017)

£300 for a Raleigh MTB with a telescopic seat-post!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Rale...295126?hash=item1c86c756d6:g:kdwAAOSwX61ZKwmB


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2017)

Chris S said:


> £300 for a Raleigh MTB with a telescopic seat-post!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Rale...295126?hash=item1c86c756d6:g:kdwAAOSwX61ZKwmB


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2017)

I posted this Carlton in the eBay thread.

Well the same seller has these:

£20 start Dawes:







An Eddy Merckx frame for £100 start:





And two road bikes for £20 start each: first and second - 











All of them seem ... past it?


----------



## midlife (3 Jun 2017)

Last one looks a bit Claud Buler ish, bilaminate lug ish so may be worth a bob or two?

Shaun


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jun 2017)

Theres a field not far from me, quite a large field and the farmer has built himself a fence all round it with bicycles sort of woven together.Most of them look in better shape than these three


----------



## davidphilips (3 Jun 2017)

Just looking at the three bikes made me think it would be great if someone made a tv show to show bikes like these being restored, lots of shows for home, room and furniture make overs but i have never seen one for bikes?


----------



## atalanta (3 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Theres a field not far from me, quite a large field and the farmer has built himself a fence all round it with bicycles sort of woven together.Most of them look in better shape than these three


Oh man, please take a photo and post it!


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2017)

DCLane said:


> I posted this Carlton in the eBay thread.
> 
> Well the same seller has these:
> 
> ...



I suspect even our local scrap men would turn their noses up at them


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Just looking at the three bikes made me think it would be great if someone made a tv show to show bikes like these being restored, lots of shows for home, room and furniture make overs but i have never seen one for bikes?


Great and can the first instalment be "How to remove ancient tubular tyres and clean up cruddy rims!" Second instalment, "How to fit new tubular tyres without covering yourself and the dog with glue" Aaaargh!


----------



## davidphilips (4 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Great and can the first instalment be "How to remove ancient tubular tyres and clean up cruddy rims!" Second instalment, "How to fit new tubular tyres without covering yourself and the dog with glue" Aaaargh!



Lol, Know what would be even better for first 2 installments?
First how to get wife to remove ancient tubular tyres and clean up cruddy rims!"
Second "How to get wife to fit new tubular tyres without covering the dog with glue".


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Great and can the first instalment be "How to remove ancient tubular tyres and clean up cruddy rims!" Second instalment, "How to fit new tubular tyres without covering yourself and the dog with glue" Aaaargh!



Tufo 

Shaun


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Jun 2017)

Well I am glad that The River Calder is a little cleaner than it was before.

Any of these would be a real test of @Drago 'S oxalyic acid



atalanta said:


> Oh man, please take a photo and post it!



Yes! There could be all sorts of good stuff in in we can come over and "save"


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Lol, Know what would be even better for first 2 installments?
> First how to get wife to remove ancient tubular tyres and clean up cruddy rims!"
> Second "How to get wife to fit new tubular tyres without covering the dog with glue".


Its a plan, or cover the dog with glue, and order clinchers !


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Tufo
> 
> Shaun


Im guessing that Tufo is more of a comment than a suggestion for a type of glue, could be both l suppose


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Well I am glad that The River Calder is a little cleaner than it was before.
> 
> Any of these would be a real test of @Drago 'S oxalyic acid
> 
> ...


When it stops raining l will take some photos and l promise not to enhance them by inserting my own "genuine" fence bikes


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Im guessing that Tufo is more of a comment than a suggestion for a type of glue, could be both l suppose



Sorry, didn't mean to be cryptic. Tufo is "tub tape" and us a lot easier to use than glue. Back in the 70's I tried tub tape but never liked it. This modern stuff is way better 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tufo-tub-tape-for-road-wheels/







There's a few you tube video on how to use it, need a pencil as well lol

Shaun


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be cryptic. Tufo is "tub tape" and us a lot easier to use than glue. Back in the 70's I tried tub tape but never liked it. This modern stuff is way better
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tufo-tub-tape-for-road-wheels/
> 
> ...


Brilliant....l'm relieved about the tape option. l wasn't looking forward to glue etc. I confess that l am a tub virgin (no not a tubby virgin) and this is for my lovely new Moser so l really want to get it right. Oddly neither the Faggin or the Coppi are blessed with tubs


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

Ive ordered a couple of rolls but not their own tyres. l wonder if l should or chance it with another make. I see they don't guarantee the tape unless you use their own tyres but maybe thats just a sales pitch !


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be cryptic. Tufo is "tub tape" and us a lot easier to use than glue. Back in the 70's I tried tub tape but never liked it. This modern stuff is way better
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tufo-tub-tape-for-road-wheels/
> 
> ...


Ive been thinking about the pencil and the only thing l can come up with is poking a hole in the tape where the valve goes ?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2017)

@woodbutcher tubs are great at 115 psi when you the hear the ping of road debris flying .


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Ive been thinking about the pencil and the only thing l can come up with is poking a hole in the tape where the valve goes ?



Helps you stick down the tape in a straight line as you put it on the rim. As I'm unsophisticated I use a finger


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

DCLane said:


> Helps you stick down the tape in a straight line as you put it on the rim. As I'm unsophisticated I use a finger


One of your own l assume


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher tubs are great at 115 psi when you the hear the ping of road debris flying .


Can't wait for that first ping. Mind you l haven't ordered any tyres yet, l can't decide which would be the most suitable and not the most expensive.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Can't wait for that first ping. Mind you l haven't ordered any tyres yet, l can't decide which would be the most suitable and not the most expensive.



Vittoria Rallye can do the job.






About fifteen quid discounted, they are a bit hit and miss and not always round 

Corsa SC about £50 ...

Shaun


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Vittoria Rallye can do the job.
> 
> View attachment 355564
> 
> ...




Décathlon France have them for 17 Euro https://www.decathlon.fr/boyau-rally-noir-700x23-id_8328782.html

Acycles have continental Giros for a Euro more https://www.acycles.fr/boyau-continental-giro-700x22-noir-43.html


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Décathlon France have them for 17 Euro https://www.decathlon.fr/boyau-rally-noir-700x23-id_8328782.html
> 
> Acycles have continental Giros for a Euro more https://www.acycles.fr/boyau-continental-giro-700x22-noir-43.html


Great, thanks for the link to Decathlon, should have tried them first, l've even got a couple of discount vouchers for the store in Cahors.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Vittoria Rallye can do the job.
> 
> View attachment 355564
> 
> ...


Thanks Shaun, that seems like a pretty decent price, l'm going to take a trip to the store in Cahors for a look, always a dangerous thing to do as usually end up with other essential things that l didn't know l needed


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks Shaun, that seems like a pretty decent price, l'm going to take a trip to the store in Cahors for a look, always a dangerous thing to do as usually end up with other essential things that l didn't know l needed


In the end l bought a pair of Continental Giro for just about 1€ more than the Vittoria.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jun 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> In the end l bought a pair of Continental Giro for just about 1€ more than the Vittoria.


Better start sharpening up your sewing skills!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Jul 2017)

Cheap enough so not really "ow much??!!" But Britney will love it!


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2017)

Sixteen hundred quid for a pile of rusting Mouton bits?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/moulton-am7-frame-and-some-parts-suitable-renovation-/1257164208


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Jul 2017)

Only had a quick look - was the giveaway word "project" used?


----------



## davidphilips (16 Feb 2018)

Dawes renown back for sale again? This bike has been advertised both on ebay a few times last year and gumtree and still its up for sale think the seller must want about twice what its worth?

Dont know about any other buyers but i would not even make an offer either its not really for sale or for sale at a price that would make your eyes water?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...lassic-touring-racer-21-quot-frame/1281945817


----------



## booze and cake (1 Jun 2018)

£4000 for a crank set and bottom bracket.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mavic-SS...378534?hash=item4b44b6cf66:g:bU0AAOSw0GNbCqgQ
...and from a groupset that was regarded as pretty rubbish . This article highlights some of serious flaws with the system http://www.velominati.com/2010/02/mektronic-and-the-electronic-revolution/


----------



## davidphilips (1 Jun 2018)

booze and cake said:


> £4000 for a crank set and bottom bracket.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mavic-SS...378534?hash=item4b44b6cf66:g:bU0AAOSw0GNbCqgQ
> ...and from a groupset that was regarded as pretty rubbish . This article highlights some of serious flaws with the system http://www.velominati.com/2010/02/mektronic-and-the-electronic-revolution/




LOL, Think the dot should be where the comma is on the starting price.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jun 2018)

It says the bb is unique 

One for the art gallery I think.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jun 2018)

He can keep it on his display bike as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jun 2018)

Okay it's almost certainly SBDU and in good condition, but, over 2 Grand 

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr


----------



## midlife (8 Jun 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Okay it's almost certainly SBDU and in good condition, but, over 2 Grand
> 
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr



Couldn't find any evidence of an SB frame number in the text or pics, mind you I could have missed it lol. Could easily be a Raleigh Pro.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Couldn't find any evidence of an SB frame number in the text or pics, mind you I could have missed it lol. Could easily be a Raleigh Pro.


Or even a Hi-Ten replica in 'Team Raleigh' colours (they were made)


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Couldn't find any evidence of an SB frame number in the text or pics, mind you I could have missed it lol. Could easily be a Raleigh Pro.



I think you have a much better eye than me: is that a “professional” transfer on the top tube? 

In which case does that raise us to ?


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (10 Jun 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Okay it's almost certainly SBDU and in good condition, but, over 2 Grand
> 
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr



Original listing says it needs ''some'' tlc. So if it really is in good condition remains a question.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2018)

dutchguylivingintheuk said:


> Original listing says it needs ''some'' tlc. So if it really is in good condition remains a question.



Tyres need inflating = needs tlc


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (11 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Tyres need inflating = needs tlc


Your absolutely right however (almost) everyone has at least one bicycle in the Netherlands and knowledge on how to fix them is also more widespread. On other words the definition of 'some tlc' is probably different.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jun 2018)

dutchguylivingintheuk said:


> Original listing says it needs ''some'' tlc. So if it really is in good condition remains a question.


Like @midlife I think that's the real deal.


----------



## southcoast (12 Feb 2019)

A Holdsworth Claud for only £999.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Bu...=3235587061799faf773cd0ee439e83b5bd37347f8677


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> A Holdsworth Claud for only £999.
> 
> Plus £50 postage !


----------



## southcoast (12 Feb 2019)

That makes it a bargain.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> A Holdsworth Claud for only £999.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Vintage-Racing-Bike-10-sp-Holdsworthy-Reynolds-531-Hand-Built/323558706179?hash=item4b559a0c03&enc=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&checksum=3235587061799faf773cd0ee439e83b5bd37347f8677


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


>



Cor I'm glad I didn't have to type out that link by hand.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> A Holdsworth Claud for only £999.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Vintage-Racing-Bike-10-sp-Holdsworthy-Reynolds-531-Hand-Built/323558706179?hash=item4b559a0c03&enc=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&checksum=3235587061799faf773cd0ee439e83b5bd37347f8677


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> A Holdsworth Claud for only £999.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Vintage-Racing-Bike-10-sp-Holdsworthy-Reynolds-531-Hand-Built/323558706179?hash=item4b559a0c03&enc=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&checksum=3235587061799faf773cd0ee439e83b5bd37347f8677


dig the phrase "weathered with great patina"

I think that means a fair bit of light rust.


----------



## carpenter (13 Feb 2019)

pictures 2 and 10 - crankset in very good condition


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2019)

This one appears to have an extra '0' in the price: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-raleigh-medale-racing-bike/183946934154


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Sep 2019)

Some sellers are totally clueless. They will price something at ten times it's realistic market value and then just keep relisting it _ad infinitum _when it predictably fails to sell. With 3% inflation, it will be a long time before the general price of stuff catches up with that listing!
There's a couple of silly listings I've been keeping an eye on where the bike must have been up for sale for over a year now. You would think the seller might take the hint that their price expectation is a trifle unrealistic. I doubt that Medale would have even cost as much as the modern day equivalent of £350 when new. They were very much a low-end model, just like my old Arena was.


----------



## Specialeyes (10 Sep 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> There's a couple of silly listings I've been keeping an eye on where the bike must have been up for sale for over a year now. You would think the seller might take the hint that their price expectation is a trifle unrealistic.



Just curious to know whether one of those listings is the same Bates I keep watching?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Sep 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> Just curious to know whether one of those listings is the same Bates I keep watching?



No, a pair of very ordinary Raleigh and Dawes machines, nothing exotic apart from the seller's asking price!


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> A Holdsworth Claud for only £999.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Claud-Butler-Vintage-Racing-Bike-10-sp-Holdsworthy-Reynolds-531-Hand-Built/323558706179?hash=item4b559a0c03&enc=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&checksum=3235587061799faf773cd0ee439e83b5bd37347f8677


Just seen that it's still there.

And that "economy delivery" is £50.

And that it seems to be being viewed once an hour.

By folk from here?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

It has a bell !


----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2019)

Condition:
Used
“Weathered with a great patina”

Is it made of bronze?


----------



## Poacher (10 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Just seen that it's still there.
> 
> And that "economy delivery" is £50.
> 
> ...


Quite likely! Maybe also accounts for the number of watchers.
As mentioned already, l usually scan the seller's other items; in this case I gave up after page 1 (of 3).


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2019)

I fear the seller is getting encouraged that a sale is pending with all these watchers, when really it's "what the ****" comments being passed around the web.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I fear the seller is getting encouraged that a sale is pending with all these watchers, when really it's "what the ****" comments being passed around the web.


Oh! So that's why I got so many views !


----------



## southcoast (12 Sep 2019)

Free postage on this nice cycling top!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smi...118295?hash=item1cd9150757:g:sn4AAOSwOEVddSbS


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> Free postage on this nice cycling top!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smi...118295?hash=item1cd9150757:g:sn4AAOSwOEVddSbS



Jeez, I thought it was expensive when it came out for £120!

Although, it's a snip when you compare it with this one...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smith-531-with-Rapha-Grand-Depart-Cycling-Jersey/192934435127


----------



## southcoast (12 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Jeez, I thought it was expensive when it came out for £120!
> 
> Although, it's a snip when you compare it with this one...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smith-531-with-Rapha-Grand-Depart-Cycling-Jersey/192934435127





Ah but that ones new, must be worth the extra!?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> Ah but that ones new, must be worth the extra!?



The other seller will be raging when they find out each ride knocked £16,500 off the price.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Nov 2019)

No comment...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Damaged-...994887?hash=item288873fe07:g:KH0AAOSwaCtdwuxV


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> No comment...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Damaged-...994887?hash=item288873fe07:g:KH0AAOSwaCtdwuxV


UK bidders only.....that rules me out , what a shame


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> No comment...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Damaged-...994887?hash=item288873fe07:g:KH0AAOSwaCtdwuxV



As long as the shifters work ok and there's no damage to the mechs it's not a bad price


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> As long as the shifters work ok and there's no damage to the mechs it's not a bad price


You would have thought the seller might have taken all the parts off and sold them seperately? They could have increased their potential buyer pool then because they could have offered delivery. The frame is no good to anyone is it?


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> UK bidders only.....that rules me out , what a shame


You and I are fortunate


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Nov 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> You and I are fortunate


Oui je suis d'accord !


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Nov 2019)

I once listed a pair of GB 'bars and stem similar to those fitted to the Claud Butler for £5, they eventually found their way to Singapore, for a final price of slightly less than that asked for the entire bike.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jan 2020)

I paid less than that for my Lemond bike

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Z-Peugeo...671605?hash=item23ce75a435:g:ASoAAOSwwDFdpurn


----------



## roley poley (11 Jan 2020)

looked for a dust cap for SR sp-11 platform pedals on ebay over £30 ! a dust cap!!!.They now sell a worn pair of pedals for £20 plus toe clips and straps .Will continue to cover the space with duck tape as a protest


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Jan 2020)

I honestly believe it is often much cheaper to buy a complete bike just to take some bits off it than it is to acquire the parts individually. Then if you really wanted to be a cheapskate you could probably sell the leftover bits you didn't especially need for as much as you paid for the bike - IF you can be arsed listing and packaging up odds & ends, which I can't for the few quid involved.


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Jan 2020)

I hope its not a cyclechat member I am going to fall foul of but the vendor of this item has form for "I saw you coming"
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...704162?hash=item3d8d10f662:g:7mgAAOSwKF1dAURP


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jan 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I hope its not a cyclechat member I am going to fall foul of but the vendor of this item has form for "I saw you coming"
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...704162?hash=item3d8d10f662:g:7mgAAOSwKF1dAURP


Yup, that's ridiculous.


----------



## davidphilips (13 Jan 2020)

Just looking at some of the other items the Bianchi bottle seller has for sale and if that seller can sell his pedals and cassettes for his asking price he must be a marking genius.


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Jan 2020)

Just looking at some of the other items the Bianchi bottle seller has for sale and if that seller can sell his pedals and cassettes for his asking price he must be a marking genius.
[/QUOTE]
A look through the sold listings and feedback says he/she does make sales at the insane listed prices. I sold 24 new Campagnolo pedal dust caps a few years ago, the chrome steel ones, to one man in the US, I would blush to say how much for.


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Jan 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Just looking at some of the other items the Bianchi bottle seller has for sale and if that seller can sell his pedals and cassettes for his asking price he must be a marking genius.


A look through the sold listings and feedback says he/she does make sales at the insane listed prices. I sold 24 new Campagnolo pedal dust caps a few years ago, the chrome steel ones, to one man in the US, I would blush to say how much for.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jan 2020)

Noticed he has this for sale , l just stuck one on my Olmo build ..... l better rethink the price if l come to sell the bike
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...995633?hash=item3d91418671:g:ISUAAOSwHoFXseji


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Jan 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I hope its not a cyclechat member I am going to fall foul of but the vendor of this item has form for "I saw you coming"
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...704162?hash=item3d8d10f662:g:7mgAAOSwKF1dAURP



Even in the mad sub- wotld of bidon obsessives that is a crazy price.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Even in the mad sub- wotld of bidon obsessives that is a crazy price.


l have an idea for a new sub-world obsession , how about a "ONCE" decal bidet


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Jan 2020)

That Bianchi water bottle, by itself, is *three times* the price I paid for my most expensive secondhand purchase - with a full 531 tubes, stays, & fork frame. There's some insanity out there.


----------



## midlife (13 Jan 2020)

His globe NOS hoods for 35 quid are reasonable, pound to a penny they are repro lol


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That Bianchi water bottle, by itself, is *three times* the price I paid for my most expensive secondhand purchase - with a full 531 tubes, stays, & fork frame. There's some insanity out there.


You know the expression "Never give a sucker an even break"


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You know the expression "Never give a sucker an even break"



I'm really lucky that I'm easily pleased and a good English Raleigh or Dawes will keep me satisfied. It seems if you are into the exotic foreign stuff then the bike is only half the story. Once you've got that, then you've got to have all the right matching accessories, jerseys, shorts, shoes & water bottles to go with it.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That Bianchi water bottle, by itself, is *three times* the price I paid for my most expensive secondhand purchase - with a full 531 tubes, stays, & fork frame. There's some insanity out there.




It is a mad price, but not because it costs three times as much as a bike. 

There are tens, no doubt even hundreds of thousands of full 531 frames out there and since most people who want a road bike (or an MTB or a tourer) want something new as a result you can pick something up for buttons.

I don't know how many of those bianchi bottles were made but I would imagine in the thousands, most will have been used lost, gone moldy been thrown away and so they are, no doubt, pretty rare and so you are more likely to find the one or two people who will pay a lot for the final detail to complete their "garage queen".

However it is mad because the price is way in excess of everyone's favourite high price bidon : the blue Contex Tour de France bottle which at anywhere from £50 to £100 was already crazy enough.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jan 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> There are tens, no doubt even hundreds of thousands of full 531 frames out there and since most people who want a road bike (or an MTB or a tourer) want something new as a result you can pick something up for buttons.



As someone who grew up riding low-end hi-tensile framed models because I could never have afforded a 531 bike (nor could most of my peers either), I find the current situation where quality vintage steel is shunned by the masses rather bizarre. It's great for those of us who like such machinery, but it makes no sense at all that most of the bike-buying public are willing to pay two or three times more for a BSO!


----------



## roley poley (14 Jan 2020)

had most of my fun in my youth on catch as you can bikes (not stolen) that shed parts like water leaning how to fettle on the fly older and wiser (tut) I find myself with three bikes and only one arse


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jan 2020)

roley poley said:


> had most of my fun in my youth on catch as you can bikes (not stolen) that shed parts like water leaning how to fettle on the fly older and wiser (tut)I find myself with three bikes and only one arse


Two cheeks though (l hope)


----------



## roley poley (14 Jan 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Two cheeks though (l hope)


yeah don't talk about the other four in the shed that I picked up on my postal round in bits awaiting more love than i can provide


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Jan 2020)

I bought a TA axle off this guy for a sane price but his ball bearings are pricey for sure. I can buy x100 Grade 10 3/16" European manufactured ball bearings for £10 delivered. You can buy 40 from this seller for £18, they are in packets with Campagnolo branding.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOS-Vint...979217?hash=item3b26cc1451:g:cSkAAOSwBrVa22~z


----------



## DCLane (22 Mar 2020)

Not old, but would you trust this 'repair'? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canyon-Ultimate-CF-SLX-Shimano-Carbon-Race-Bike/164134353751


----------



## tom73 (22 Mar 2020)

I like the bit about "I carried out a full carbon repair of the affected area" makes it all sound much better than it look's


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Apr 2020)

A little tip.

If you happen to be in possession of a genuine pro frame and you decide to flog it for big money, ...

...make sure it is panted in the correct colours 

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/fietse...84ef0ece270f44503df9f8598c624&previousPage=lr


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Apr 2020)

tom73 said:


> I like the bit about "I carried out a full carbon repair of the affected area" makes it all sound much better than it look's


To be fair I think Fizik call that colour tape “carbon”


----------



## midlife (4 Apr 2020)

Just out of curiosity which rider is LK?


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Apr 2020)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity which rider is LK?


, 
Ludo de Keulenaer Belgian, so not one of top tier riders In The team


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2020)

Hes got 2 hopes of flogging that for big money now, and one of those is Bob.


----------



## Guzzi (4 Apr 2020)

I'm new to all this, is £55 for a Colagno seatpost binder bolt expensive?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rar...ost-Seatpost-Binder-Bolt-Pin-NOS/223460437609


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2020)

I think that when all this is over and those that still have jobs are skint, there is going to be a massive realignment of prices of shizzle like this. The days where average folk could spend obscene dollar for fripperies without a thought for the future will be gone for many, many years.


----------



## Chris S (25 Apr 2020)

Anybody fancy a trike? Yours for a mere £2,500
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/george-l...g:eRkAAOSwlxNeo5IN&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (25 Apr 2020)

And you can have the matching bike for £750. You'll have to buy your own crankset and chain though.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/george-l...g:ijAAAOSw73xeo5Eb&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (26 Apr 2020)

£250 for a Triumph 3-speed that requires complete restoration
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/triumph-...g:3WkAAOSwHwVepZ~m&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Apr 2020)

I know I Tend to be more relaxed than some when an SDBU sells at a premium price...

...but no 

https://www.troc-velo.com/velo-route-course-raleigh-sbdu-1-1-2637900.htm

Plus, i am sure he picked this up for a fraction of the price on another auction site .


----------



## matticus (27 Apr 2020)

DCLane said:


> Not old, but would you trust this 'repair'? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canyon-Ultimate-CF-SLX-Shimano-Carbon-Race-Bike/164134353751
> 
> View attachment 509684
> 
> View attachment 509685


I've got some of that Fizik tape - it was very expensive but proved very very durable!


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2020)

Am I missing something with this at £315 start?  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1990s-Retro-Mountain-Bike/402250645965


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Am I missing something with this at £315 start?  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1990s-Retro-Mountain-Bike/402250645965
> 
> View attachment 519319


Yeah about £275


----------



## Profpointy (2 May 2020)

Chris S said:


> Anybody fancy a trike? Yours for a mere £2,500
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/george-longstaff-Touring-Try-cycle/164173474668?hash=item2639806b6c:g:eRkAAOSwlxNeo5IN&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000



I was going to say that doesn't sound silly money - presumably it'd cost another grand or two for a new one - but on looking closer it does seem to be in a bit of a state.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yeah about £275



The frame silhouette is very reminiscent of a Trek Mountain Track, a decent enough machine from the mid 90's. 
I picked a somewhat neglected pair of them up as parts donors about two years ago. Mine were a much more pocket-friendly £7 each though! There's a lot of silliness going on ATM with used bike pricing, and I'm not playing that game.


----------



## Chris S (2 May 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I was going to say that doesn't sound silly money - presumably it'd cost another grand or two for a new one - but on looking closer it does seem to be in a bit of a state.


And there's no point in paying a premium for a bespoke bike if it's been built to fit somebody else.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I was going to say that doesn't sound silly money - presumably it'd cost another grand or two for a new one - but on looking closer it does seem to be in a bit of a state.


Is the seller also saying---- TRY cycling?


----------



## ExpatTyke (4 May 2020)

The price on this Peugeot Premiere?! I've got one in the garage - anyone care to make me an offer? It'll be a steal for £750!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264718612143


----------



## Specialeyes (4 May 2020)

ExpatTyke said:


> The price on this Peugeot Premiere?! I've got one in the garage - anyone care to make me an offer? It'll be a steal for £750!



Silly seller forgot to put the word Eroica in the listing title!


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2020)

Having sold a Gios frame for a quite reasonable £36 the same seller is still trying to shift an entire Gios bike. Yes, it's got Dura-Ace 7800 but £1000 ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Having sold a Gios frame for a quite reasonable £36 the same seller is still trying to shift an entire Gios bike. Yes, it's got Dura-Ace 7800 but £1000 ?
> 
> View attachment 521321



In Wakefield? If so, I am not convinced that was a Gios frame but i am certain à grand is bit steep.


----------



## Chris S (17 May 2020)

£150 for a Humber 3-speed requiring complete restoration.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...g:k58AAOSwLURepWTS&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2020)

£350 for a 1984 (not 1964) Peugeot mixte  https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/peugeot-103carbolite-ladies-road-bike-1964/1373111847


----------



## southcoast (19 May 2020)

New cycling jersey.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smi...854810?hash=item2d04ab2ada:g:39IAAOSwuxFY2kgB


----------



## carpenter (19 May 2020)

Bugger, it's the wrong colour.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 May 2020)

southcoast said:


> New cycling jersey.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smi...854810?hash=item2d04ab2ada:g:39IAAOSwuxFY2kgB


Not sure if it’s my colour? I think I’ll buy it though, as it _is_ a piece of history.

If the colour does’t suit, I can always wear it for gardening.


----------



## rogerzilla (19 May 2020)

M is too tight on me. What a disappointment.


----------



## carpenter (21 May 2020)

Hi @Tenacious Sloth, love your Hadron website


----------



## And (22 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> £350 for a 1984 (not 1964) Peugeot mixte  https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/peugeot-103carbolite-ladies-road-bike-1964/1373111847


To be fair, it has been "fully restored in the last 4 days"....(I think they got one too many 0's in the price)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 May 2020)

carpenter said:


> Hi @Tenacious Sloth, love your Hadron website


I can’t claim to have written the site - I just like to keep the link handy at all times, as you can’t be too careful. 

The underlying script is actually quite funny.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

£700 for a saddle. I think not.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274382328028


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> £700 for a saddle. I think not.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274382328028


🤣 A decimal point in the wrong place me thinks.


----------



## Zanelad (31 May 2020)

southcoast said:


> New cycling jersey.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smi...854810?hash=item2d04ab2ada:g:39IAAOSwuxFY2kgB



He's offering free postage though to keep your costs down.


----------



## Hover Fly (1 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> £700 for a saddle. I think not.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274382328028





Paulus said:


> 🤣 A decimal point in the wrong place me thinks.


Have a look at the completed listings for Brooks saddles.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Have a look at the completed listings for Brooks saddles.


How do you do that?


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Have a look at the completed listings for Brooks saddles.


In the box on the advert, there is a price tag sticker for £214.99. Given that the seller is also selling some leather bar tape going for £60 from Brooks, a £400+ mark up, even for a collectable is way over the top. Brooks' top of the range saddle the C 13 158mm carved is £175,


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> How do you do that?



When you do a search on eBay, as you go down the filters on the left hand side of the screen, there is one heading “buying formats” (the heading after “Price” ) that starts with “all listings” this includes completed listings, click on it and ot will give all, err completed listings. Green is the price something sold for, struck through green means an offer was accepted below the BIN, black means unsold.


----------



## carpenter (1 Jun 2020)

glad that was asked


----------



## Hover Fly (2 Jun 2020)

I once listed a GB ‘bars and stem set, the T girder type stem, starting at the minimum allowed then, more thinking it would be useful to someone than that I wanted the money. 650 quid later they were on a plane to Singapore. So something is worth what someone will pay for it.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jun 2020)

This is lovely, but I can't see it being worth £6000 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cinelli-Super-Speciale-Corsa-Pista-1970-/324191145997


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2020)

Pretty but an eye watering price! Personally I would have looked into having the fork drilled, rather than fitting that ugly front brake clamp.


----------



## carpenter (12 Jun 2020)

Also, is something gong on around the head tube? hole/dodgy paint?


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2020)

You mean around the fork crown race (which looks odd) and the area around the lower head tube lug..which looks dodgy.....


----------



## DCLane (12 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Pretty but an eye watering price! Personally I would have looked into having the fork drilled, rather than fitting that ugly front brake clamp.



The difficulty is if it's drilled track use may be prohibited at some tracks.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> The difficulty is if it's drilled track may be prohibited at some tracks.


Ah yes, I hadn't thought of that. 

I agree about the head tube. Something going on there for sure. I don't know what though.


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 Jun 2020)

Ohh-la-la I would ordinarily give an call to @woodbutcher but not when the pricing is this...err...optimistic

https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1784821251.htm/


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Ohh-la-la I would ordinarily give an call to @woodbutcher but not when the pricing is this...err...optimistic
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/1784821251.htm/


Very optimistic indeed. A cracking looking bike though.


----------



## Chris S (21 Jun 2020)

£400 for a bike cobbled together using an old Raleigh frame. It doesn't even have a front brake or gears anymore.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17430194...Vleig7s1PXJ6CPg6DhbyeJ2ZHPq1zGrT3c8KdBa7OlA94


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Jun 2020)

"somewhat botched paintwork on the headtube area " - Putting it mildly!
"Some cosmetic cracks on the tyre sidewalls" - They look to me like he's painted some old perished tyres to make them look newer.


----------



## midlife (21 Jun 2020)

Expensive and illegal... And withdrawn lll


----------



## Chris S (23 Jun 2020)

£199 for an ancient mixte that's been plastered with yellow and black paint and doesn't even have a chain.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...265184?hash=item48e799daa0:g:2WEAAOSw3QNe7Ipt


----------



## Poacher (23 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> Expensive and illegal... And withdrawn lll


And now relisted, still expensive and illegal.


----------



## carpenter (23 Jun 2020)

They are open to offers though 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...442884?hash=item4dadfbcfc4:g:9LAAAOSwh9de7yiA


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Jun 2020)

carpenter said:


> They are open to offers though
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...442884?hash=item4dadfbcfc4:g:9LAAAOSwh9de7yiA


Blimey! That was once a nice frame though. The wheels are the only things that might be salvageable now. That's what happens when you leave a steel bike in the garden for years I suppose. Shame.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Jun 2020)

carpenter said:


> They are open to offers though
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...442884?hash=item4dadfbcfc4:g:9LAAAOSwh9de7yiA


That’ll buff out.  Or you could do a sympathetic restore and leave the ‘patina’ as it is. 

The saddle bag is a work of art.


----------



## Poacher (24 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’ll buff out.  Or you could do a sympathetic restore and leave the ‘patina’ as it is.
> 
> The saddle bag is a work of art.


Does anyone know the closing date for the Turner prize?


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’ll buff out.  Or you could do a sympathetic restore and leave the ‘patina’ as it is.
> 
> The saddle bag is a work of art.


Nothing a bit of wire wool and a tube of autosol wouldn't sort out.


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2020)

carpenter said:


> They are open to offers though
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlton-...442884?hash=item4dadfbcfc4:g:9LAAAOSwh9de7yiA



I think underneath its a Catalina with Capella lugs, maybe an all chromed one BITD


----------



## carpenter (24 Jun 2020)

Could well be right - one of the forks (side against the hedge/wall when stored😊 ?) looks to be all chrome, same as rear stays. 
Whatever it is, bloody shame.


----------



## Chris S (25 Jun 2020)

Yours for a measly £120. Looks like a canal find.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triumph-...WMv0PH6zjJfRq_AWnhTiiZWv4ZIctnvI_GXbF4JXXrwpo


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2020)

Chris S said:


> Yours for a measly £120. Looks like a canal find.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triumph-Push-Bike/353115689639?hash=item523755d2a7:g:niwAAOSwI~5e8RtC&fbclid=IwAR2c0hqelL9EyuWMv0PH6zjJfRq_AWnhTiiZWv4ZIctnvI_GXbF4JXXrwpo
> 
> View attachment 532378


I think I might have a key to that lock if anybody buys the bike.......


----------



## carpenter (25 Jun 2020)

One previous owner from new
Would take very little to get riding again
Very dusty


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Jun 2020)

carpenter said:


> ​
> One previous owner from new
> Would take very little to get riding again
> Very dusty



Let me guess, it was ........Jacques Cousteau


----------



## Alex H (26 Jun 2020)

Chris S said:


> Yours for a measly £120. Looks like a canal find.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triumph-Push-Bike/353115689639?hash=item523755d2a7:g:niwAAOSwI~5e8RtC&fbclid=IwAR2c0hqelL9EyuWMv0PH6zjJfRq_AWnhTiiZWv4ZIctnvI_GXbF4JXXrwpo
> 
> View attachment 532378



To be fair, the seller does call it a Push Bike - which is probably all you'll be doing if you buy it


----------



## Chris S (26 Jun 2020)

A Dawes Galaxy with an asking price of £1,195. It was sold for £225. That was some haggling!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-GA...g:E-YAAOSwqmVekc-P&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## carpenter (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2020)

I can't think of anywhere else to post this, but it _does_ have the name 'Classic': https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Less-than-3-month-old-Bike-Back-wheel-morphed/383612290239


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> I can't think of anywhere else to post this, but it _does_ have the name 'Classic': https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Less-than-3-month-old-Bike-Back-wheel-morphed/383612290239
> 
> View attachment 533343


Front fork is back to front. seems to be put back together a bit haphazardly


----------



## Chris S (1 Jul 2020)

I wonder if that's how they crashed it and buckled the rear wheel?


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jul 2020)

Chris S said:


> I wonder if that's how they crashed it and buckled the rear wheel?


Its not buckled - its 'morphed'!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Jul 2020)

Doesn't look like that particular coronacyclist is going to keep it up then!  probably just as well if they can't manage to set the forks facing the right way. I've seen several backwards pointing forks recently, including one of my neighbours - who was oblivious until I pointed out that his fork was also supposed to point in the same direction as the ones on my bikes! Oddly he claimed that it still seemed to ride OK the wrong way round.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2020)

Seems to have a strange ageing disease as well, it's either 3 months or 1 month,


----------



## carpenter (2 Jul 2020)

Just looked it up on Amazon - self assembly 

and look at these reviews:

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B007A9UPAY/ref=acr_dp_hist_1?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&reviewerType=all_reviews#reviews-filter-bar


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Jul 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293637662960

Melted sleeve and 9-ball retainers (DA retainers take the full 11). I wonder how chewed the lockring is?

I bought a boxed, sealed NOS one of these for £50 last month on retrobike.


----------



## Chris S (12 Jul 2020)

A NOS Michelin Dunlop tyre. Yours for only £85 (plus £8.50 p+p)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOS-Vint...515385?hash=item2d0b623b39:g:8qUAAOSw3RZevOiL


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

Chris S said:


> A NOS Michelin Dunlop tyre. Yours for only £85 (plus £8.50 p+p)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOS-Vint...515385?hash=item2d0b623b39:g:8qUAAOSw3RZevOiL



Maybe if they'd put "L'Eroica" in the listing title...


----------



## Chris S (19 Jul 2020)

Vintage 70's Raleigh Collectors Edition 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...3LSWcdrXQnWjqHQKhVPSJxSPcJLTtj07NvH7kqDx6te5Y

"Only 100 were made with the handlebars as such, most were shipped out to Paris on release." 
"All original parts ... A new set of gears have been fitted"


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2020)

Chris S said:


> Vintage 70's Raleigh Collectors Edition
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...3LSWcdrXQnWjqHQKhVPSJxSPcJLTtj07NvH7kqDx6te5Y
> 
> "Only 100 were made with the handlebars as such, most were shipped out to Paris on release."
> "All original parts ... A new set of gears have been fitted"


Nope, don't remember that one lol


----------



## Chris S (19 Jul 2020)

Or how about a 100 year old Raleigh for £100? It must have been one of the first bikes to have had caliper brakes so it's an absolute bargain.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...q2IHW7zlmpPk_64tkW-cACIcTfJb3gXs3_yn3zgLwzf7o


----------



## Poacher (19 Jul 2020)

Chris S said:


> Or how about a 100 year old Raleigh for £100? It must have been one of the first bikes to have had caliper brakes so it's an absolute bargain.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...q2IHW7zlmpPk_64tkW-cACIcTfJb3gXs3_yn3zgLwzf7o


Hope I look that good if I reach 100!


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Jul 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392882026823

I paid £100 for a new set of these in 2004.

They are 1" threadless, which is vaguely sought after as it's rare, but how were they ever £395? Where?


----------



## midlife (29 Jul 2020)

Includes headset


----------



## matticus (29 Jul 2020)

Chris S said:


> Or how about a 100 year old Raleigh for £100? It must have been one of the first bikes to have had caliper brakes so it's an absolute bargain.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...q2IHW7zlmpPk_64tkW-cACIcTfJb3gXs3_yn3zgLwzf7o




(I always laugh at this phrase: "_pump up the tyres and off you go_ "
so why didn't you pump them up before taking the photo?!? )


----------



## Chris S (2 Aug 2020)

£280 for a BSA Star Rider and the gears don't even work properly.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...490926?hash=item4b7eb753ae:g:SA4AAOSwz3Je05Hg


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> £280 for a BSA Star Rider and the gears don't even work properly.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...490926?hash=item4b7eb753ae:g:SA4AAOSwz3Je05Hg



Apparently its the _The holy grail of classic British 50s Sports cruisers. _

that must explain the £200 "holy grail" tax


----------



## Chris S (2 Aug 2020)

Or how about a scruffy Peugeot Mixte for £500?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-peugeot-bike-/1380464458


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> Or how about a scruffy Peugeot Mixte for £500?
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-peugeot-bike-/1380464458



 that's a £60 bike


----------



## Chris S (7 Aug 2020)

How about a 'titanium' Raleigh racing bike that's been specially designed to look like a lugged steel frame?
It's a snip at £500, even if one of the pedals has broken off.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-rac...g:lj8AAOSwpIhe-IUL&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## midlife (7 Aug 2020)

Pictures are terrible lol. Outside chance it could be a titanium Dynatech


----------



## Chris S (8 Aug 2020)

Or they might think it's titanium because it's got a TI Tubes sticker on it


----------



## Chris S (8 Aug 2020)

They want £100 for this, "... despite its appearance its in decent nick."
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/peugeot-retro-bicycle/1380959797


----------



## matticus (9 Aug 2020)

Now that IS funny. I'm tempted to make some prank enquiries ...


----------



## carpenter (9 Aug 2020)

Naah mate, you 'ave it all wrong, as it says in the description: "suits an enthusiast"


----------



## Chris S (9 Aug 2020)

£200 for a rusty Apollo. Another ad with the decimal point in the wrong place.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...-archer-hub-hand-break-steel-frame/1381096356


----------



## midlife (9 Aug 2020)

Hand Break?


----------



## Chris S (10 Aug 2020)

That's for doing hill starts


----------



## DCLane (15 Aug 2020)

Listed in the 'collectables' section of eBay they're asking a start price of £50 for a Classic Terrain - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vantage-Bicycle/114357802110?

And yes, it's probably only 2-3 years old. Shows either how well-built it was originally or whether it's had a very hard life.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Aug 2020)

It would look ok chained up outside a village pub as a rusting relic, which may well be its fate.


----------



## Chris S (16 Aug 2020)

DCLane said:


> Listed in the 'collectables' section of eBay they're asking a start price of £50 for a Classic Terrain - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vantage-Bicycle/114357802110?
> 
> And yes, it's probably only 2-3 years old. Shows either how well-built it was originally or whether it's had a very hard life.
> 
> View attachment 541794


These were sold by Tesco and the returns were sold on ebay. The ads typically read, "Buy a Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub and get a free bicycle for spares or repair with it."

They must have been the only bikes to ever have had linear pull brakes on chrome rims. The hubs were rubbish as well, you could never select 5th gear.


----------



## Chris S (16 Aug 2020)

£400 for a 'restored' Raleigh 3-speed. No mudguards, a mismatched chainguard, rust spots on the wheels and the wrong gear shifter. What's not to like?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...899525?hash=item3b4cb37405:g:5k8AAOSwYSZfOWlv

PS: A few bikes down there is another 'restored' 3-speed with a starting price of £20.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...244107?hash=item23ddfda98b:g:eDoAAOSwHZdfOVZ~


----------



## Gunk (16 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> £400 for a 'restored' Raleigh 3-speed. No mudguards, a mismatched chainguard, rust spots on the wheels and the wrong gear shifter. What's not to like?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...899525?hash=item3b4cb37405:g:5k8AAOSwYSZfOWlv
> 
> PS: A few bikes down there is another 'restored' 3-speed with a starting price of £20.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...244107?hash=item23ddfda98b:g:eDoAAOSwHZdfOVZ~



_“It comes with brand new steel black mudguards like the original Raleigh ones”_


----------



## Gunk (16 Aug 2020)

Still £250 too much though


----------



## Chris S (16 Aug 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Si...496123?hash=item217452ad3b:g:w88AAOSwAXtfEb8T

_"There is a crack on BB shell. My other half has been ridding it for months not a problem ..."_
I hope they've got life insurance.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Si...496123?hash=item217452ad3b:g:w88AAOSwAXtfEb8T
> 
> _"There is a crack on BB shell. My other half has been ridding it for months not a problem ..."_
> I hope they've got life insurance.
> ...


That will push back in place when you sit on the saddle


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Aug 2020)

Not so much a crack, more "broken".


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> That will push back in place when you sit on the saddle



Friction joint


----------



## carpenter (19 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Si...496123?hash=item217452ad3b:g:w88AAOSwAXtfEb8T
> 
> _"There is a crack on BB shell. My other half has been ridding it for months not a problem ..."_



As in "being rid of" perhaps?


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Aug 2020)

"My other half has been riding it for months and I STILL haven't been able to claim on the life insurance."


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Aug 2020)

Just imagine the price if 'Chopper' was mentioned 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sturmey-...478477?hash=item264079c18d:g:GQkAAOSwY0xfDgM2


----------



## BrumJim (25 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbit-Si...496123?hash=item217452ad3b:g:w88AAOSwAXtfEb8T
> 
> _"There is a crack on BB shell. My other half has been ridding it for months not a problem ..."_
> I hope they've got life insurance.
> ...


I've seen worse:





(mine)


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Aug 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Just imagine the price if 'Chopper' was mentioned
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sturmey-...478477?hash=item264079c18d:g:GQkAAOSwY0xfDgM2


I don't understand listings like that. Who's actually going to pay up?


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I don't understand listings like that. Who's actually going to pay up?


And they used to hurt your fingers!


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I don't understand listings like that. Who's actually going to pay up?


Seen some daft, over inflated prices of late for bike stuff, but reckon this was a typo..............I think.


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Just imagine the price if 'Chopper' was mentioned
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sturmey-...478477?hash=item264079c18d:g:GQkAAOSwY0xfDgM2


And he wants extra for the postage 🤣


----------



## Moon bunny (26 Aug 2020)

Not cycling, but the same seller:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-...234841?hash=item2640a3d099:g:z9sAAOSwZexfEIAc


----------



## wafter (26 Aug 2020)

Raleigh Winner, £400 

Looks tidy for what it is, but for an entry-level gas pipe road bike at least double what it's worth..?


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Aug 2020)

Those mudguards are quite nice, though. J bet it weighs 30lb+.


----------



## wafter (26 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Those mudguards are quite nice, though. J bet it weighs 30lb+.


I think it's potentially the same bike (with a few different bits) as my Router, which (admittedly with a rack) weights about 15kg, so yeah - I'd say you're probably spot on!


----------



## DCLane (28 Aug 2020)

Asking £400 in Sheffield for a rusty old Carlton Corsa on the Vintage Bicycles UK group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/?multi_permalinks=1192569964449860


----------



## wafter (29 Aug 2020)

DCLane said:


> Asking £400 in Sheffield for a rusty old Carlton Corsa on the Vintage Bicycles UK group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuksales/?multi_permalinks=1192569964449860
> 
> View attachment 544056


One of the few nice things about FB marketplace is that anyone's free to comment, and the seller is rightfully getting torn to shreds


----------



## carpenter (29 Aug 2020)

love the comments


----------



## Chris S (29 Aug 2020)

£300 for a Royal Enfield 3-speed that's been attached to a rather ugly frame for some reason.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:jS0AAOSwOBBfFacK&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## midlife (29 Aug 2020)

Has it been nicked from a museum?!


----------



## carpenter (29 Aug 2020)

home made indoor trainer


----------



## DCLane (29 Aug 2020)

Part of a shop display?


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2020)

£140 for something that'd have been £20 a year ago: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...condition-Frame-number-NB8056014/363095347658








Seller also has a Shimano Exage groupset for £150 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-Exage-300-EX-groupset-in-excellent-condition/363095340420 and a couple of 531-framed bikes at £350 and £450


----------



## Gunk (4 Sep 2020)

This poor deluded chap has decided to add a zero to the price 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184422689070


----------



## carpenter (5 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> This poor deluded chap has decided to add a zero to the price
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184422689070


😂


----------



## Chris S (6 Sep 2020)

Somebody has put a Weinmann coaster brake wheelset into a Halfords commuter bike frame. The £110 asking price seems reasonable but the words 'turd' and 'polish' come to mind.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-s...915424?hash=item3fe64f9760:g:MRIAAOSwUZdfJnI5


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2020)

Chris S said:


> Somebody has put a Weinmann coaster brake wheelset into a Halfords commuter bike frame. The £110 asking price seems reasonable but the words 'turd' and 'polish' come to mind.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-s...915424?hash=item3fe64f9760:g:MRIAAOSwUZdfJnI5
> 
> View attachment 545791


I believe that bike is illegal anyway, it has no front brake.


----------



## Chris S (6 Sep 2020)

I think it's a 'work in progress', the add mentions that the bike needs a 'headset'.


----------



## Specialeyes (12 Sep 2020)

£86,000-odd gets you, erm, a fancily painted Colnago here 😄
https://ebay.us/ZaRhWI


----------



## Gunk (12 Sep 2020)

Nice to know it has the same saddle as my humble Raleigh.


----------



## Chris S (13 Sep 2020)

£30 for a copy of Jimmy Savile's biography 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/As-It-Ha...207469?hash=item595744ab6d:g:nSQAAOSwr~hfW7B6


----------



## DCBassman (13 Sep 2020)

Chris S said:


> £30 for a copy of Jimmy Savile's biography
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/As-It-Ha...207469?hash=item595744ab6d:g:nSQAAOSwr~hfW7B6


Now, that is _ridiculously_ optimistic...


----------



## Profpointy (13 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> This poor deluded chap has decided to add a zero to the price
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184422689070



Never mind added a zero - I'd say £25 tops, and £20 of that is for the saddle. Do you think its actually gangsters money laundering or just not got a clue


----------



## carpenter (13 Sep 2020)

Chris S said:


> £30 for a copy of Jimmy Savile's biography
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/As-It-Ha...207469?hash=item595744ab6d:g:nSQAAOSwr~hfW7B6



"Some wear/damage and staining/blemishes........."


----------



## Chris S (20 Sep 2020)

Chris S said:


> £400 for a 'restored' Raleigh 3-speed. No mudguards, a mismatched chainguard, rust spots on the wheels and the wrong gear shifter. What's not to like?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...899525?hash=item3b4cb37405:g:5k8AAOSwYSZfOWlv


The same bike is now down to £130. The COVID boom is over!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...441787?hash=item3b4ec286bb:g:5k8AAOSwYSZfOWlv


----------



## lucidone (21 Sep 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-kingpin-Frame/174445178609?hash=item289dbe2ef1:g:cmIAAOSwrJpfaHXV

...at least there's a reasonable buy it now price offered in order to avoid the predictable bidding frenzy.


----------



## lucidone (21 Sep 2020)

...15 views per hour currently - get in there quick!


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2020)

I've a resprayed one on the stand. Makes me think it's worth something


----------



## lucidone (23 Sep 2020)

A game of spot the difference.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-M-Trax-Ti3000-Titanium-Bike-/224120552853?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-...-XL-20-5-c-c-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-LX-XT/184447685416

I do like an M-Trax but I think the first listing reflects the content and condition rather more realistically.


----------



## RichardB (27 Sep 2020)

I have an interest in Carlton Corsairs and was interested to see this on eBay. He wanted £675 for it. Chainset and both mechs have been replaced with Shimano (originals were Raleigh branded Sun Tour). It's missing the unobtainable Esge mudguards and chrome rack too. Seat post is a modern replacement. Bear in mind that I bought the same model in good condition, and totally 100% original, for £250 a couple of months ago. A bike like this is nice but not all that special, and any value it has is if it is original and unmolested, so that saddos like me can relive their lost youth. A bike that has been modified and is missing some important and unobtainable bits is not going to have any value above its utility value as a working bicycle. It got no bids and he relisted at £475, but then ended it because 'there was an error in the listing' and has now relisted at £375. I feel he may be more successful with this.


----------



## wafter (27 Sep 2020)

I've been keeping an eye on vintage Raleigh stuff on ebay for a while; not sure that this market ever really saw the 'rona boom since I guess it appeals primarily to enthusiasts who would potentially already have a selection of bikes, as well as an idea of values and little desire or need to pay through the nose for another bike due to a transient spike in demand.

It certainly seems that very little of the nicer stuff is moving; many listings ending with no bids and those that do sell don't seem to be going for huge sums. I've also received quite a few "offers" on items I'm watching; some as much as a third off (although the bike in question was still expensive at that).

There are plenty of nice but very pricey old off-the-peg Raleighs up for silly money on the 'bay:

A tatty Rapide in giant-sizing at £300 start, unsurprisingly with no bids:







A Road Ace at £499 with no bids:







A late-model (cheaper Tigged Chromo frame) Vitesse with newish components at an eye-watering £550. Price aside IMO it doesn't look too bad in itself (although a bit of a mismatch between the quality / price of the frame and components).







A very nice looking Road Ace, but £750 







This Sirocco looks nice for what it is, but again optimistically priced at £300 (especially considering the size):







A Raleigh Corsa for £399; I really have a soft spot for these (love the paintwork) but the price is probably more than double what might be considered the high end of "realistic". The position of those brake levers raises questions about the competency of whoever did the "restoration" 







Another Road Ace at £295; not as silly as some of the others but it looks a little tatty in places (namely around the BB shell):







Yet another Road Ace; an older one this time which IMO looks a lot nicer. Still utterly silly money though; especially considering the frame size.







A really pretty tatty Strada for £200:







Also spotted this Carlton Carrera - don't know a lot about these but it's mooted as being similar to the Road Ace. While not in terrible nick and apparently honest enough, it's not mint by any stretch making the £340 asking price hard to swallow. Probably a good thing tbh since it's quite close to me.. 







Finally we have this lovely looking Rapide; again from 83 which is (thereabouts) I think my favourite period from an aesthetic perspective with the subtle colours and branding. Looks like a really nice, unmolested example, but I can't see them getting anywhere near the £500 starting bid:


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2020)

@wafter that's a very good appraisal of the steel road bike market at the moment.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> This poor deluded chap has decided to add a zero to the price
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184422689070








Wow! There's delusional and then there's just plain bonkers.


----------



## Gunk (27 Sep 2020)

These prices for old Raleighs are crazy, as you know I buy and sell a lot of these bikes (8 this year) and they go for no where near what these fantasists are trying to get.


----------



## wafter (27 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @wafter that's a very good appraisal of the steel road bike market at the moment.


Thanks - that's much appreciated as I'm new to it all and still learning!



Gunk said:


> These prices for old Raleighs are crazy, as you know I buy and sell a lot of these bikes (8 this year) and they go for no where near what these fantasists are trying to get.


Indeed; certainly seems that way from some of the completed auctions I've looked at; although to be fair some of the silly-priced jobs do look like really nice examples.. not that this really justifies their price.


----------



## Gunk (27 Sep 2020)

The most I’ve sold a 531 framed Raleigh for this year was £250, it was a very nice bike with a 531c frame and Campagnolo Record hubs.






And this one, fully restored made £195, again a 531 frame.






And a 501 framed 1990’s Raleigh sold this week for £110


----------



## RichardB (27 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> The most I’ve sold a 531 framed Raleigh for this year was £250, it was a very nice bike with a 531c frame and Campagnolo Record hubs.
> 
> View attachment 549485
> 
> ...



Those are VERY tasty. Nice work.


----------



## Gunk (27 Sep 2020)

A couple of resto mods didn’t fetch huge money.

Banana about £125






And the Peugeot about £160


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Sep 2020)

There's a particularly active eBay seller of retro bits (stripped from bikes, probably) who must be making a very good living - he charges £20 for the kind of stuff I'd toss in the metal recycling!

£40 for a dog-eared Sora 7 speed STI unit? I bought a pair of nice ones for £30 two weeks ago, and new ones are £22 from Taiwan with free postage.


----------



## RichardB (28 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> There's a particularly active eBay seller of retro bits (stripped from bikes, probably) who must be making a very good living - he charges £20 for the kind of stuff I'd toss in the metal recycling!
> 
> £40 for a dog-eared Sora 7 speed STI unit? I bought a pair of nice ones for £30 two weeks ago, and new ones are £22 from Taiwan with free postage.



Lots of people like that, relying on the fact that people buy on impulse or through habit and won't do the small amount of research that might get them a better deal. When I was running Land Rovers, I lost count of the number of items sold as 'rare, unobtainable' parts on eBay which you could get brand new for half the price from Paddock Spares.


----------



## Gunk (28 Sep 2020)

People are lazy, they use eBay almost like Google and never check prices elsewhere. Spa cycles are usually cheaper on almost everything


----------



## RichardB (28 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> People are lazy, they use eBay almost like Google and never check prices elsewhere. Spa cycles are usually cheaper on almost everything



"It's on eBay, so it's bound to be the cheapest!" 

Might have been true twenty years ago.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Sep 2020)

Almost everywhere is cheaper than Amazon for bike stuff, often by 50%.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Sep 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274512980594

"They look a bit like new PD-9100, so they must be worth the same".


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274512980594
> 
> "They look a bit like new PD-9100, so they must be worth the same".


i’ve got 2 sets of spd-sl. one cost £90, one £30. you can only tell which is which by weighing them…


----------



## Poacher (30 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274512980594
> 
> "They look a bit like new PD-9100, so they must be worth the same".


Same seller also has a pre-owned Garmin 130 for £250,
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-130/274512984297?hash=item3fea3fb8e9:g:J3EAAOSwpBJfcmXB
a used KMC X10 chain for £200
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kmc-X10-Chain/274512978408?hash=item3fea3fa1e8:g:NNMAAOSw0otfcmNw
and a Shimano chain with only 0.5% wear for £150
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...988521?hash=item3fea3fc969:g:bi4AAOSwaeRfcmY5

Would possibly accept sensible offers, though!


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Sep 2020)

Poacher said:


> Same seller also has a pre-owned Garmin 130 for £250,
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-130/274512984297?hash=item3fea3fb8e9:g:J3EAAOSwpBJfcmXB
> a used KMC X10 chain for £200
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kmc-X10-Chain/274512978408?hash=item3fea3fa1e8:g:NNMAAOSw0otfcmNw
> ...


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

Gas pipe banana in need of restoration for £230 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203055645095

Last one I bought was £30 and I thought I paid too much!


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Gas pipe banana in need of restoration for £230
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203055645095
> 
> Last one I bought was £30 and I thought I paid too much!


It's a tall person's bike as well.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Oct 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274517466343

"Light action" pedals. Maybe that assumes you leave the straps really loose?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274517466343
> 
> "Light action" pedals. Maybe that assumes you leave the straps really loose?



They got Eroica in the listing though, so they obviously know what they're talking about.


----------



## carpenter (2 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274517466343
> 
> "Light action" pedals. Maybe that assumes you leave the straps really loose?



I would not normally try to justify; but I really like that model of pedal and the plastic traps are rare/unobtainable - you could possibly get away with dismantling and selling the mouldings for almost that much.

I really can't see why the reflectors are fitted that way though


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

They’re Shimano 600’s I’ve got a set I’m listing soon on eBay


----------



## carpenter (2 Oct 2020)

Thanks for the tip off

I have three pairs, so not really in the market for the pedals, but would like some of the plastic cages (I have one set of metal replacements which I bought on Amazon, but no rust resistance  ).


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Oct 2020)

I wasn't criticising the price, just the description, which was probably lifted from what eBay thought was a similar listing. Its algorithms are quite clueless (but nothing can be as tragic as Amazon's search feature).


----------



## Chris S (7 Oct 2020)

£200 for a Humber 'racing' bicycle. According to the description it was made in 1950 and has V-brakes!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humber-B...g:LJ4AAOSwsklfdJz5&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## carpenter (7 Oct 2020)

Also says "no suspension", but there are three enormous springs on the saddle


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2020)

Chris S said:


> £200 for a Humber 'racing' bicycle. According to the description it was made in 1950 and has V-brakes!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humber-Beeston-Sports-Vintage-Retro-Racing-City-Bike/324323637810?hash=item4b8331fa32:g:LJ4AAOSwsklfdJz5&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000



Here's a better version

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humber-B...519074?hash=item1f16bdbae2:g:0SAAAOSwZ6tfStZM


----------



## RichardB (7 Oct 2020)

Chris S said:


> £200 for a Humber 'racing' bicycle. According to the description it was made in 1950 and has V-brakes!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humber-Beeston-Sports-Vintage-Retro-Racing-City-Bike/324323637810?hash=item4b8331fa32:g:LJ4AAOSwsklfdJz5&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000



Not to mention the drop handlebars


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2020)

£24.99 for an empty can of SA oil
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123908681114


----------



## Gunk (13 Oct 2020)

This chap is on another planet, I throw these away regularly. Worth £10 at the most.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143661894402


----------



## Nibor (13 Oct 2020)

85 quid for a cardboard box? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/brompton...44d4ab7d1a881611eb28|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## carpenter (13 Oct 2020)

I think he must be taking advantage of free listing and £1selling fees - did you look at the rest of his stuff


Gunk said:


> This chap is on another planet, I throw these away regularly. Worth £10 at the most.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143661894402


----------



## Chris S (13 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> This chap is on another planet, I throw these away regularly. Worth £10 at the most.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143661894402


It contains the magic words, "... show me another." He's probably been watching Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## Chris S (13 Oct 2020)

Nibor said:


> 85 quid for a cardboard box? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/brompton-box-Brompton-Brompton-Box/193587030087?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item2d12afa847:g:g0kAAOSwn2NfFrMD&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACYBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkfKe2vUidqHRg3XM2X2xOVFjop8L8CJoKGESu7R0YeNkq2sfEs7mju9oaQKycxo1dtGBZgJzu1RXyWlzMjOjGbyQJepJ2h34vSgR4%2Bn%2BHkgZyAT6nwSi7GanowY6Fr0nVELcwtg14OWm4tX5eoO%2FWI0EWspuNQ37tqKsDWJsrkb32s6gJakaokh4fXYvkDrnC%2B%2F7iXt3avNnNd9IvIQt2N1PyTn6TpG0GTnAWY2QNsPZrzO5Ip2ZDeVbDlmXJC8kInNOoCbBxT%2BUlchZAy3hh4EPJqTid9p8FUhAudM7lJjWqgX%2FBAPE7D8SBDDYirengSnmeghlECwF7Dh0qR%2BW1aIY97iK%2FO0VmfLoERux4%2Fo0TFtacxs%2FgOvP6TOy%2F0OYRT7hShMJFICrcxtxw4NexMyAm6y3ouxa22B12GLAJ2VRYZ4AD4Dog0gmsULFuFx5jFxubMo0hnODGxkomqLjbqRWKOCLJAvqUfNlzvT4XLxu3nmzKGRPsMUhfS5S98iCwH%2B8XzgUXj8OjoCEA7%2BVSCp0JG79yLq458yBPjJK0pI4AfOnUaDm%2Fdp7Us0AKJugBMMfChG05Qh1wdq4yCpE5vjbJ3Amnvaa%2FLm4rVIm9v0O9C1wCvn4AxrbJcpHeECUib0u8lGVPsqa9yrsECwYejX1Y8hMd9K8YNXzKXlHPH0xwZTBCkA32OAOoeOBM7wxfJGFqoc%2B0Th9MP8szW1TFG6YN3cAxDqG5eLT6LQHMN%2BH4S6tyTetteraNC%2BLqXsw5|cksum:1935870300875ff618361aca44d4ab7d1a881611eb28|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


"Condion is new." It's torn at the top


----------



## Chris S (23 Oct 2020)

A Mobike with a £282 starting bid. I think they were sold off at £50 each.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle/...g:yi0AAOSwkf1fWkkv&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## RichardB (23 Oct 2020)

Chris S said:


> A Mobike with a £282 starting bid. I think they were sold off at £50 each.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bicycle/193720040710?hash=item2d1a9d3d06:g:yi0AAOSwkf1fWkkv&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000



Four awful photographs, eleven words of description, and the title 'bicycle' (he couldn't even stretch to a capital B). That, and the fact it is an ex-rental, tells me he will be beating buyers off with a massive stick. Not.


----------



## Hover Fly (26 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> £24.99 for an empty can of SA oil
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123908681114


Before you laugh too loud
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superior...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## carpenter (26 Oct 2020)

o***4 was keen


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Before you laugh too loud
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superior-Oil-Tin-/274539230882?hash=item3febd036a2:g9IAAOSwv7ZfjFpK&nma=true&si=34DIl8OC%2F6KYn8D6vqYFHbuYWtM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


With that amount of Feedback, they're a trader/dealer, bet they'll making a nice profit on it even at that price.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Before you laugh too loud
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superior-Oil-Tin-/274539230882?hash=item3febd036a2:g9IAAOSwv7ZfjFpK&nma=true&si=34DIl8OC%2F6KYn8D6vqYFHbuYWtM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I didn't realise there was a collectors market for ancient oil cans. I have a full can of SA oil that a neighbour gave me a couple of weeks back. Is it worth a punt on fleabay?


----------



## carpenter (26 Oct 2020)

I think that you will need to empty it first


----------



## carpenter (31 Oct 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-St...740316?hash=item41beba14dc:g:AzcAAOSw4QdaVlVn


----------



## Chris S (5 Nov 2020)

I'm not sure who Steve Thornhill was but a £999.99 starting bid for this seems a bit steep. Having said that they've included a Poundland rear mudguard.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steve-Th...g:qwUAAOSw2OlfowKL&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## midlife (5 Nov 2020)

Don't know much about MTB bikes but what's that thing bolted to the chainstay next to the chainwheel?


----------



## weareHKR (5 Nov 2020)

midlife said:


> Don't know much about MTB bikes but what's that thing bolted to the chainstay next to the chainwheel?


It's a U Brake from around the mid/late 80's. 
Positioned on the chain stays as they're considerably stronger than the seat stays, stopped the brake mounts from flexing under breaking. 
Trouble was they used to get covered in crap & lost their performance! 🤨


----------



## RichardB (5 Nov 2020)

weareHKR said:


> It's a U Brake from around the mid/late 80's.
> Positioned on the chain stays as they're considerably stronger than the seat stays, stopped the brake mounts from flexing under breaking.
> Trouble was they used to get covered in crap & lost their performance! 🤨



U brakes - another answer to a question that no one was asking.


----------



## Chris S (6 Nov 2020)

weareHKR said:


> Positioned on the chain stays as they're considerably stronger than the seat stays, stopped the brake mounts from flexing under breaking.
> Trouble was they used to get covered in crap & lost their performance! 🤨


Like the rear brake on bikes with rod brakes. You'd think they would have learned from that.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> I'm not sure who Steve Thornhill was but a £999.99 starting bid for this seems a bit steep. Having said that they've included a Poundland rear mudguard.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steve-Thornhill-Mountain-Bike-Very-Rare-80-s-Light-Frame-Vintage-Independent/224221875186?hash=item3434aa4bf2:g:qwUAAOSw2OlfowKL&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


He made some nice toad bikes


----------



## Chris S (6 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> I'm not sure who Steve Thornhill was but a £999.99 starting bid for this seems a bit steep. Having said that they've included a Poundland rear mudguard.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steve-Thornhill-Mountain-Bike-Very-Rare-80-s-Light-Frame-Vintage-Independent/224221875186?hash=item3434aa4bf2:g:qwUAAOSw2OlfowKL&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


It's got a triple crank and (according to the description) 14 gears. How does that work out? 
The 700C wheels seem to have extremely thick tyres as well.


----------



## Gunk (7 Nov 2020)

Worth about £99, the seller is another planet.


----------



## FrankCrank (7 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> Worth about £99, the seller is another planet.


Be fair - it's got a poundland mudguard, which makes it a ton I reckon


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2020)

RichardB said:


> Four awful photographs, eleven words of description, and the title 'bicycle' (he couldn't even stretch to a capital B). That, and the fact it is an ex-rental, tells me he will be beating buyers off with a massive stick. Not.



Awful bicycle too. They had them in Newcastle for a while (anyone with half a brain could see how that would end up...) and I tried one out to see if they were any good, as I think their London counterparts are. 

Barely usable and hellishly heavy. A short 8 mile loop on the cycle path to the coast and back had me sweating buckets. Admittedly it was a very hot day, but still.


----------



## Gunk (10 Nov 2020)

Why buy a genuine Ilkeston 753 framed bike with Super Record groupset when you could buy a bog standard gas pipe frame Europa with bottom end components for the same price 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164493829993


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

£200 for a bike that wasn't especially desirable in its day and of no historic significance? No wonder it never sold.


----------



## Poacher (11 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> £200 for a bike that wasn't especially desirable in its day and of no historic significance? No wonder it never sold.


Even more shocking. You're out by a factor of 10; count the zeros!


----------



## Chris S (11 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> Why buy a genuine Ilkeston 753 framed bike with Super Record groupset when you could buy a bog standard gas pipe frame Europa with bottom end components for the same price
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164493829993


The forks don't even look straight.
(or maybe it just came out of the factory like that)


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Even more shocking. You're out by a factor of 10; count the zeros!


That's @Drago rose tinted specs for you


----------



## wafter (13 Nov 2020)

Tbh other than the vile stem I can't fault the aesthetic however it's still the fat end of a grand for a tarted-up '70s Raleigh single speed


----------



## FrankCrank (13 Nov 2020)

Why sell an entire Brommie box, when you can break it down into smaller parts:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...032779?hash=item46b9bf4d0b:g:Ih0AAOSwkEJfrc0x

Note: I'm not going out of my way to upset Brommie fans, just that I've yet to see any other brand of empty bike boxes for sale.


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2020)

An extra '2' seems to have accidentally crept into the start price, even with a load of new parts: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motobecane-Bicycle-Vintage-1980s-style-racer/264942187070


----------



## stalagmike (23 Nov 2020)

Rare apparently...(actual worth about 50?)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vin...-/114387357555?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Nov 2020)

stalagmike said:


> Rare apparently...(actual worth about 50?)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vin...-/114387357555?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


I always think of these bikes being worth about the same as a round of drinks at the pub. Rare they are not.


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Nov 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Why sell an entire Brommie box, when you can break it down into smaller parts:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...032779?hash=item46b9bf4d0b:g:Ih0AAOSwkEJfrc0x
> 
> Note: I'm not going out of my way to upset Brommie fans, just that I've yet to see any other brand of empty bike boxes for sale.


Campagnolo boxes seem to sell, but yeah, never seen a bike box that didn't actually have a bike in it... even Bianchi....


----------



## Chris S (24 Nov 2020)

chriscross1966 said:


> Campagnolo boxes seem to sell, but yeah, never seen a bike box that didn't actually have a bike in it... even Bianchi....


It's not even the box, just some of the packaging that goes inside it. It's a snip at a tenner, the whole box would cost you £85!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...-a-giraffe-thread.202777/page-37#post-6161668


----------



## stalagmike (24 Nov 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> I always think of these bikes being worth about the same as a round of drinks at the pub. Rare they are not.


Only 140,000 of them made in the UK over a 16 year production run.


----------



## wheresthetorch (29 Nov 2020)

This strikes me as a tad optimistic!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...-/164532598401?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## davidphilips (30 Nov 2020)

Not cycle related but could not laugh at this add for an oil tank, Wonder if the seller is related to arthur daley? Pity help any one that buys it and actually pays to get it filled? 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/plumbing-central-heating/oil-tank-slim-line.-only-4-years-old./1391599773


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Dec 2020)

Okay 1250 is a lot, but these old Ti Bianchis are rare, the kit is good and it may be worth a low-ball bid.....oh wait a second... photo 17...

https://www.2ememain.be/a/velos-vel...e-pro-vintage-koersfiets.html?previousPage=lr


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Okay 1250 is a lot, but these old Ti Bianchis are rare, the kit is good and it may be worth a low-ball bid.....oh wait a second... photo 17...
> 
> https://www.2ememain.be/a/velos-vel...e-pro-vintage-koersfiets.html?previousPage=lr



I thought that was just a bit of dirt round the edges of the lug - then I realised it's a lugless frame. Oo-er.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> I thought that was just a bit of dirt round the edges of the lug - then I realised it's a lugless frame. Oo-er.


That will buff right out.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Okay 1250 is a lot, but these old Ti Bianchis are rare, the kit is good and it may be worth a low-ball bid.....oh wait a second... photo 17...
> 
> https://www.2ememain.be/a/velos-vel...e-pro-vintage-koersfiets.html?previousPage=lr



Good one not bid to on


----------



## carpenter (1 Dec 2020)

picture three - is that tape on the chain stay just holding the cable in place


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2020)

It does look a bit bashed up. There is a large ish dent on the crossbar to go with the other dodgy bits.


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Dec 2020)

carpenter said:


> picture three - is that tape on the chain stay just holding the cable in place


Good spot, It looks like it is covering a load of rust which would be odd if it were Ti as claimed, but less odd if the label saying it is Deda Zero tubing is correct


----------



## Chris S (2 Dec 2020)

£149 for an incomplete Humber requiring restoration. You'd be lucky to get that if it was fully restored.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NICE-FIN...025948?hash=item217f5260dc:g:icMAAOSw0Z1fw5qV


----------



## Chris S (4 Dec 2020)

£650 for an unknown 3-speed requiring restoration. Another price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...562764?hash=item1f1af9c54c:g:NdkAAOSwJ9FfqW~k


----------



## DCBassman (4 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> £650 for an unknown 3-speed requiring restoration. Another price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...562764?hash=item1f1af9c54c:g:NdkAAOSwJ9FfqW~k


Even then...
I suppose the saddle would be collectable in its own right?


----------



## Chris S (4 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Even then...
> I suppose the saddle would be collectable in its own right?


£50 apparently
https://picclick.co.uk/Brooks-Saddle-B90-3-Very-Rare-Leather-Sprung-153105173795.html


----------



## Chris S (13 Dec 2020)

£575 for 'an older brother to Brompton bikes'. I honestly don't know what planet they are on.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humber-B...519074?hash=item1f16bdbae2:g:FlUAAOSwXt9fStbB


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> £575 for 'an older brother to Brompton bikes'. I honestly don't know what planet they are on.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humber-B...519074?hash=item1f16bdbae2:g:FlUAAOSwXt9fStbB



They also don’t understand what retro means


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2020)

I _know_ some old MTB's are valuable, but I don't think this one is: £200 for an old Pug MTB - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vin...-26-wheels-Tour-De-France-model-/303809764775


----------



## Brandane (15 Dec 2020)

A Raleigh Chopper with drop bars, a snapped pedal, burst seat, and in need of renovation. £1600. Another dreamer, surely? 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Dec 2020)

Gives me hopes for the Carlton I have in the Requires-a-Fettle rack.
I'll take a Lotus elise as a trade-in.


----------



## Chris S (15 Dec 2020)

£150 for a '61-year-old' 3-speed requiring restoration. The decals were replaced in the 1980s though!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-V...719459?hash=item446c5b9d23:g:8ZMAAOSwDRdfyqLF


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Dec 2020)

Brandane said:


> A Raleigh Chopper with drop bars, a snapped pedal, burst seat, and in need of renovation. £1600. Another dreamer, surely?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



Hard to believe but the Chopper GT Sprint was a thing, cut down seat and all. 

Harder to believe is that this very bike sold three times on eBay in November, now that is odd


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Dec 2020)

Brandane said:


> A Raleigh Chopper with drop bars, a snapped pedal, burst seat, and in need of renovation. £1600. Another dreamer, surely?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Looks like it's had a shunt at the front - new fork needed? Perhaps this is classed as 'Chopper era' patina, so commands a higher price


----------



## further (16 Dec 2020)

Another chancer
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Tour-10-Vintage-Road-Bike-Original-With-Accessories/124207624294?


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

further said:


> Another chancer
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Tour-10-Vintage-Road-Bike-Original-With-Accessories/124207624294?



I have a sold couple of those, £150 max


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I have a sold couple of those, £150 max



Ditto. Think I got £200 in the Covid bike-buying rush for one, but usually £75-150.


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2020)

further said:


> Another chancer
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-Tour-10-Vintage-Road-Bike-Original-With-Accessories/124207624294?


It's a nice bike, but not at that price.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Dec 2020)

Looks like one of those cheap & cheerful Carbolite 103 frames to me. One of my colleagues rides to work on a similar Peugeot with a flat bar conversion. Nothing wrong with hi-tensile, but these things were made in their thousands and are not super rare or desirable.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Looks like one of those cheap & cheerful Carbolite 103 frames to me. One of my colleagues rides to work on a similar Peugeot with a flat bar conversion. Nothing wrong with hi-tensile, but these things were made in their thousands and are not super rare or desirable.


They are good to ride though


----------



## Gunk (18 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> They are good to ride though



Here’s one I did earlier this year. Like you say, nice to ride.


----------



## further (18 Dec 2020)

Heres mine, came from free cycle


----------



## T4tomo (18 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> They are good to ride though


but the 531 or 501 frames ride a tad better


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2020)

T4tomo said:


> but the 531 or 501 frames ride a tad better


Definitely


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Dec 2020)

It's rare to encounter a steel framed bike at any quality level that is actually bad to ride, which is different to my admittedly limited experience of alloy frames. I have a real cheapo Puch 3-speed with swaged gas pipe stay & fork blade ends electrically welded to the dropouts but it still rides very nice. That said I do much prefer the 531 and 501 frames myself, but even a gas pipe job can be great if the geometry is half decent - and diamond frames have been around so long now that you'd have to try pretty hard to come up with a poor set of angles and proportions. Trial and error produced the optimal frame design decades ago and all you get now is a few more ounces off the scales and a bit more give and a bit less girder like feel.


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I _know_ some old MTB's are valuable, but I don't think this one is: £200 for an old Pug MTB - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vin...-26-wheels-Tour-De-France-model-/303809764775
> 
> View attachment 563268


"In its day a top notch bike..."

Erm, a mix of Tourney and 100GS, about £130 when new.


----------



## Chris S (21 Dec 2020)

£450 for a Sunbeam requiring complete restoration.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...463664?hash=item1cfc543e30:g:rMIAAOSw8JRf3OQX


----------



## Chris S (23 Dec 2020)

£275 for a 'refurbished' BSA with bent forks
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-s...273186?hash=item4227205a22:g:jMMAAOSwSRVe2C4G


----------



## RichardB (23 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> £275 for a 'refurbished' BSA with bent forks
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-s...273186?hash=item4227205a22:g:jMMAAOSwSRVe2C4G
> 
> View attachment 564724



OO-er. There's no decent side-on shot to gauge the forks against the frame, but yup, they look bent to me.

Also, I'm not sure I would be happy riding fixed with that dinky chain tensioner.

It reminds me of a certain type of modified mototcycle, the ones with purple headlamp covers, and every last alloy component anodised in the most lurid colour available. Looks great on paper, looks sh!t in reality.


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Dec 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Okay 1250 is a lot, but these old Ti Bianchis are rare, the kit is good and it may be worth a low-ball bid.....oh wait a second... photo 17...
> 
> https://www.2ememain.be/a/velos-vel...e-pro-vintage-koersfiets.html?previousPage=lr



Now readvertised at 550...mysteriously photo 17 is no longer included


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> OO-er. There's no decent side-on shot to gauge the forks against the frame, but yup, they look bent to me.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure I would be happy riding fixed with that dinky chain tensioner.
> 
> It reminds me of a certain type of modified mototcycle, the ones with purple headlamp covers, and every last alloy component anodised in the most lurid colour available. Looks great on paper, looks sh!t in reality.



Frame looks bent for me, often happens before the forks go. Mind you I fix bent metal for a living and tend to look for the detail in most things, sad really.


----------



## Chris S (24 Dec 2020)

£99 is at the top end for this vintage Raleigh single-speed but it is supposedly made out of aluminum. Presumably the rust is just a paint effect.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exclusiv...853485?hash=item28a52c922d:g:UroAAOSwXE5fqQky







PS They've actually got a bid!


----------



## weareHKR (25 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> it is supposedly made out of aluminum. Presumably the rust is just a paint effect.


He has corrected it tbf...


----------



## carpenter (25 Dec 2020)

weareHKR said:


> He has corrected it tbf...


Aaah but he is "not sure"


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VIN...788531?hash=item4226fa7073:g:Uk8AAOSwaspf2b8o

SJS cycles have them for £4.99+postage.


----------



## southcoast (27 Dec 2020)

A Raleigh Europa, looks a bargain? Lol

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...291865?hash=item26530fa699:g:nxQAAOSw9Epffkyq


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

Now that is taking the p*ss!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2020)

southcoast said:


> A Raleigh Europa, looks a bargain? Lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...291865?hash=item26530fa699:g:nxQAAOSw9Epffkyq



With some misleading bollox in the description. Tour De France 1980 winner my arse. The Raleigh Team bikes were not cheapo spec "racers" made out of 18-23 Hi-tensile! The only thing they had in common with a Europa is they were both painted red!
I'm not convinced even a genuine SBDU frame would fetch £2k. That one is worth 2,000 pence not pounds. Maybe the seller was having problems with their decimal points?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2020)

southcoast said:


> A Raleigh Europa, looks a bargain? Lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...291865?hash=item26530fa699:g:nxQAAOSw9Epffkyq


We've been under valuing our bikes for ages !


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We've been under valuing our bikes for ages !



Half of mine are worth bugger all, and I like it that way because the local pond life don't bother trying to nick them.


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Dec 2020)

I've got a 'Chopper era' Raleigh Shopper for sale for a few grand. Please form an orderly queue.


----------



## southcoast (28 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> £99 is at the top end for this vintage Raleigh single-speed but it is supposedly made out of aluminum. Presumably the rust is just a paint effect.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exclusiv...853485?hash=item28a52c922d:g:UroAAOSwXE5fqQky
> 
> View attachment 564922
> ...



There a two bids now from the same person. The bidder must been keen! Lol


----------



## carpenter (28 Dec 2020)

rhymes with "bill"


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2021)

About £900 overpriced!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323558706179


----------



## Chris S (1 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> About £900 overpriced!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323558706179



There's a similar bike for sale in Walsall, it had a £9.99 starting bid.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...g:cX4AAOSwNM1f7eEy&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (13 Jan 2021)

A rattle-can special with 'bobbed' mudguards. The rear reflector has been specially positioned to get you noticed by a helicopter. Yours for £280.


----------



## carpenter (13 Jan 2021)

I love that reflector


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> A rattle-can special with 'bobbed' mudguards. The rear reflector has been specially positioned to get you noticed by a helicopter. Yours for £280.
> 
> View attachment 568727
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris S (14 Jan 2021)

£248 for a BSO. It seems to have doubled in value since new.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mountain...g:WgoAAOSw18Ff~aoC&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

Of course the problem with this thread is that the people selling these bikes get views

so maybe some of them think - WOW - people are interested

nice to see though - at least you lot are giving me an idea of what older bikes are really worth - I would love to replace the Peugeot I had in the 70s - but not for £sillymoney


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Jan 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...893863?hash=item443a992fa7:g:2xsAAOSw-3FZHHXe


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jan 2021)

That is absurd!


----------



## Gunk (14 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> That is absurd!



he’s probably promised the wife he would get rid of it in the new year!


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jan 2021)

I hope she hasn't ordered anything with the cash she is very unlikely to get. 🤣


----------



## bagpuss (15 Jan 2021)

Old mafia staff bike? Pay up or......


----------



## carpenter (16 Jan 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUNTOUR-...SwIaFZKtbQ&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10

special delivery


----------



## Chris S (18 Jan 2021)

£217 for an elderly unbranded racing bike with bent forks.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-racing-bike-27-5-inch-wheels-aluminium/373432272133?hash=item56f24c4505:g:cXsAAOSwEz1gAssO&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000

It has an aluminum frame disguised as a lugged steel one.
_"Ideal project needs new grip tape hence cheap price"_


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> £217 for an elderly unbranded racing bike with bent forks.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-racing-bike-27-5-inch-wheels-aluminium/373432272133?hash=item56f24c4505:g:cXsAAOSwEz1gAssO&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000
> 
> It has an aluminum frame disguised as a lugged steel one.
> _"Ideal project needs new grip tape hence cheap price"_



But ... "The bike has been fully serviced"


----------



## DRM (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> But ... "The bike has been fully serviced"


Needs bar tape, hence cheap price.....WTF


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> But ... "The bike has been fully serviced"


Taken quite a wallop at the front.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Taken quite a wallop at the front.



Short wheel base


----------



## Chris S (19 Jan 2021)

Some people seem to think that if they turn the handlebars upside down on an old Raleigh then they can quadruple it's value.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...153413?hash=item2f52c5bc45:g:cckAAOSwDv1gBgOU


----------



## Chris S (24 Jan 2021)

A £1250 starting bid seems a bit steep for a Gios Pista and the seller is going to start stripping it down if he doesn't get it. I wonder if he has just moved out of the White House?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Pis...g:rAMAAOSwj7Zdc8aI&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> A £1250 starting bid seems a bit steep for a Gios Pista and the seller is going to start stripping it down if he doesn't get it. I wonder if he has just moved out of the White House?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Pista-1982-53cm-C-t-55cm-C-C/164664978618?hash=item2656cc2cba:g:rAMAAOSwj7Zdc8aI&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000



I expect it will be up as a bare for 950 in a few days.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> A £1250 starting bid seems a bit steep for a Gios Pista and the seller is going to start stripping it down if he doesn't get it. I wonder if he has just moved out of the White House?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Pista-1982-53cm-C-t-55cm-C-C/164664978618?hash=item2656cc2cba:g:rAMAAOSwj7Zdc8aI&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


And wants £100 for postage


----------



## carpenter (24 Jan 2021)

pedals not included (or much else really)


----------



## Chris S (30 Jan 2021)

£380 seems a bit steep for an Apollo MTB, even if it has had the gears removed.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apollo-M...328982?hash=item1cffb7f056:g:pU4AAOSwJgpgEwpA


----------



## RichardB (30 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> £380 seems a bit steep for an Apollo MTB, even if it has had the gears removed.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apollo-M...328982?hash=item1cffb7f056:g:pU4AAOSwJgpgEwpA



"Vintage"


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> And wants £100 for postage


It is nice and is the right colour but it's rather small, has tubs and goodness knows what it's made of.

I never trust old bars and stems, however high-end.


----------



## Chris S (11 Feb 2021)

£433.68 for a 'Black Knight' 3-speed. You won't find another one!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...711309?hash=item2183c5fc8d:g:WsYAAOSwzThcJl6c

I've just seen it's from the US, perhaps old British bikes make that sort of money over there? I like the Raleigh chainring though.


----------



## davidphilips (11 Feb 2021)

Chris S said:


> £433.68 for a 'Black Knight' 3-speed. You won't find another one!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...711309?hash=item2183c5fc8d:g:WsYAAOSwzThcJl6c
> 
> I've just seen it's from the US, perhaps old British bikes make that sort of money over there? I like the Raleigh chainring though.


Dont know about not finding another one but know i could not sell another one at that price?


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Feb 2021)

Very similar to my Claude Butler 531 tourer, for which I paid the princely sum of £67 - 

'Vintage' CB

Admittedly mine lacks the patina...


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Feb 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAZELLE-...202682?hash=item3ff4df1e7a:g:OoQAAOSwOVhgMZvf
”good condition”


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAZELLE-...202682?hash=item3ff4df1e7a:g:OoQAAOSwOVhgMZvf
> ”good condition”



To quote the seller: "THE FRAME IS NOT BROKEN BUT HAS RUST ON TOP. "


----------



## Chris S (21 Feb 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAZELLE-...202682?hash=item3ff4df1e7a:g:OoQAAOSwOVhgMZvf
> ”good condition”



It looks as though it's about to rust through.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

It is scrap surely.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> It is scrap surely.


Metal dealers pay more for actual metal rather than iron oxide.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

Binda Extra seem to be fetching less than the halcyon days of £70 a pair. I don't they outperformed equity indices over time but they were £3.50 a pair in 1977. Saw some the other day for £50, think I'll pass.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-...893863?hash=item443a992fa7:g:2xsAAOSw-3FZHHXe


Pumps got to be worth £2,000 alone


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> When you do a search on eBay, as you go down the filters on the left hand side of the screen, there is one heading “buying formats” (the heading after “Price” ) that starts with “all listings” this includes completed listings, click on it and ot will give all, err completed listings. Green is the price something sold for, struck through green means an offer was accepted below the BIN, black means unsold.


I kick the tyre kickers aside and just click SOLD listings. I've never sold anything on ebay but its a real education looking at the auction end timing and bid times for sold listings, there definitely are bad times to have your auction ending. There are a lot of people like me who will only bid live and once and on the last 1 second.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

Chris S said:


> Yours for a measly £120. Looks like a canal find.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triumph-Push-Bike/353115689639?hash=item523755d2a7:g:niwAAOSwI~5e8RtC&fbclid=IwAR2c0hqelL9EyuWMv0PH6zjJfRq_AWnhTiiZWv4ZIctnvI_GXbF4JXXrwpo
> 
> View attachment 532378


Magnet fishing still a popular pastime I see.


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAZELLE-...202682?hash=item3ff4df1e7a:g:OoQAAOSwOVhgMZvf
> ”good condition”


I think that one is only fit for the recycling skip.


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> I think that one is only fit for the recycling skip.


Pity, Gazelle were very highly regarded in their time.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Feb 2021)

During my occasional perusals on the Bay of E, I often get a deja vu experience, brought on by the following:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...542355?hash=item3ff502d1d3:g:KEcAAOSwptdc1KyG

Seems to be there so many times, just lost count really. Baffles me why it's not been snapped up


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Mar 2021)

Distracted while surfing ebay I saw this. Anyone attending an eroica meet would need one if the stewards arrived with x-ray gear or demanded your bike be stripped to check for authentic period rust.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRONGLI...289014?hash=item23ee534176:g:qZgAAOSw-JBgH-Be
Or you could cheat and have 10 for £14 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOS-10-K...320331?hash=item443fde778b:g:SyAAAOSwzStdDfRD


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Mar 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> During my occasional perusals on the Bay of E, I often get a deja vu experience, brought on by the following:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...542355?hash=item3ff502d1d3:g:KEcAAOSwptdc1KyG
> 
> Seems to be there so many times, just lost count really. Baffles me why it's not been snapped up



There's a late 80's Raleigh Mustang MTB that's been on there for over a year as a £150 BIN listing. Even at crazy pandemic prices, nobody's biting!  There's about 30 watchers at any one time, no doubt all shaking their heads and having a good laugh.
Realistically, these bikes are only ever worth 50 or 60 quid on a good day, in very good condition, to a buyer who specifically wants that bike in that colour and that frame size. They were the equivalent of just under £400 new in today's money and relatively low spec and heavy, although tough bikes. You don't get a 40% residual value on an everyday object after 32 years of use, the seller needs a reality check.


----------



## Chris S (3 Mar 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> There's a late 80's Raleigh Mustang MTB that's been on there for over a year as a £150 BIN listing. Even at crazy pandemic prices, nobody's biting!  There's about 30 watchers at any one time, no doubt all shaking their heads and having a good laugh.
> Realistically, these bikes are only ever worth 50 or 60 quid on a good day, in very good condition, to a buyer who specifically wants that bike in that colour and that frame size. They were the equivalent of just under £400 new in today's money and relatively low spec and heavy, although tough bikes. You don't get a 40% residual value on an everyday object after 32 years of use, the seller needs a reality check.


And it's not even in good working order, the rear wheel bearings are 'gritty'. It needs some major maintenance.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> gritty


Euphemism for banjaxed.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> the rear wheel bearings are 'gritty'.



Translation:- none of the moving parts on the bike have ever seen a drop of oil or grease in the last 30 years. It has now got so bad the balls have started to fragment and chew the bearing surfaces in the hubs to bits.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Mar 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Translation:- none of the moving parts on the bike have ever seen a drop of oil or grease in the last 30 years. It has now got so bad the balls have started to fragment and chew the bearing surfaces in the hubs to bits.


Some years back a friend said his pedals were "wobbling"😁
Bring it round I said, I regretted that invitation for days after. 
I'd never seen this bike before and asked him if he had submerged it in salt water just to annoy me. 
When I coaxed the BB out with drifts (cutouts for a hook key long beaten to death) and some flame I looked inside. 
About 1/2 the balls had escaped the races as lumps and smoothly worn hemispheres. All of it black in colour with a coating of what could best be described as grinding paste.


----------



## Chris S (12 Mar 2021)

A £140 starting bid seems a bit steep for a pair of BMX cranks.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oldschool-Bmx-Midschool-Bmx-Odyssey-blackwidow-Bmx-Crank/124624408467?hash=item1d04318f93:g:tK4AAOSwXQJgSTKF&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000

(and I thought BMXs had single-piece cranks?)


----------



## Chris S (19 Mar 2021)

£750 for a pair of Raleigh 3-speeds. That's at least three times what they are worth.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...558854?hash=item3b4a4be746:g:iaEAAOSwPplfAfc8


----------



## Chris S (20 Mar 2021)

£230 for a Raleigh restoration project. It's not even worth that fully restored.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-...872084?hash=item1ab6abf3d4:g:0fgAAOSwgw9gVaoJ


----------



## FrankCrank (21 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> £230 for a Raleigh restoration project. It's not even worth that fully restored.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-...872084?hash=item1ab6abf3d4:g:0fgAAOSwgw9gVaoJ


My gast is flabbered. Doubt I'd even drag that out of a hedge if I saw it.


----------



## Chris S (21 Mar 2021)

£195 for a Raleigh Maverick. I'm beginning to see a pattern here, 'old Raleigh = triple the price'.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...g:l2UAAOSwRrtgV3RR&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## Chris S (25 Mar 2021)

"To buy this bike now (if you could), would set you back around a Thousand pounds or more." 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/very-rare-hi-gear-lightwave-road-bike./1378502685


----------



## davidphilips (16 Apr 2021)

Dawes Galaxys tend to hold there price well and have seen some very nice Galaxys that are well worth hundreds of pounds but this one advertised in Newtownards must be one of the worst Galaxys i have seen and the owner wants £185, i think he would be lucky to get £18.50.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-galaxy-lightweight-touring-bike/1402638849


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2021)

Chris S said:


> "To buy this bike now (if you could), would set you back around a Thousand pounds or more."
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/very-rare-hi-gear-lightwave-road-bike./1378502685


I didn't know that inflation was that bad ! The price of one new if you could buy one! Went up from £750 to over £1,000 whilst they were typing !


----------



## davidphilips (17 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that inflation was that bad ! The price of one new if you could buy one! Went up from £750 to over £1,000 whilst they were typing !


Wonder if seller is related to the great Arthur Daley?


----------



## Chris S (29 May 2021)

Offers between £1000 and £725 wanted for a rusty Raleigh 3-speed.



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=287876133040569&set=gm.1469606260057239


----------



## davidphilips (10 Jun 2021)

Just seen this Cortina on facebook if anyone is looking for a few hours work?

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/475472323744037/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226972031972232451890%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22264013324035084907%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A264013324035084907%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A8240470055360397312%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A21%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

Chris S said:


> "To buy this bike now (if you could), would set you back around a Thousand pounds or more."
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/very-rare-hi-gear-lightwave-road-bike./1378502685



The extensive overhaul seems to have added a rusted chain. Is that to give it the genuine antique look?


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The extensive overhaul seems to have added a rusted chain. Is that to give it the genuine antique look?



Are some of these people on drugs, they’re mad.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jun 2021)

Either my two Kingpins are worth a fortune or the seller's a  : £150 for one that's been in a cellar for decades - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...sed-Dusty-But-In-Good-Condition-/284328979863


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Jun 2021)

I think the seller is a bit, shall we say, optimistic with their valuations. I spotted an ordinary Raleigh 3-speed the other day in North London which the seller had priced at £980! It's the sort of bike people find left behind in lock ups and domestic garages by the previous occupant when they move in! 
That said, buyers don't do themselves any favours either. Just this week a very ordinary Raleigh "racer", with a Carlton type wrapover frame - so probably plain gauge tru-wel tubing - went for £160!.  It had clearly visible blemishes and looked like a station bike or town centre shopping hack. I might have been persuaded to pay £25 if my arm was twisted very hard.


----------



## Chris S (15 Jun 2021)

£300 for a hand-painted Raleigh 3-speed.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334041144843?hash=item4dc6675e0b:g:3CIAAOSwGxNgyKww


----------



## Chris S (19 Jun 2021)

Chris S said:


> A £1250 starting bid seems a bit steep for a Gios Pista and the seller is going to start stripping it down if he doesn't get it.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gios-Pista-1982-53cm-C-t-55cm-C-C/164664978618?hash=item2656cc2cba:g:rAMAAOSwj7Zdc8aI&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


It's back on ebay at £1100. Looks like the seller didn't strip it for spares after all.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164920867134?hash=item26660cb93e:g:eL4AAOSwF6Fdc8aA&LH_ItemCondition=3000|7000


----------



## midlife (19 Jun 2021)

Ended with no bids, forks don't look right.....


----------



## Chris S (19 Jun 2021)

midlife said:


> Ended with no bids, forks don't look right.....



True - I can't see it coming out to the factory with such a small wheel clearance.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2021)

You don't get much for your money !
No brakes, levers, gears, and no double clanger ! 
Not much to strip down and flog on is there ?


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2021)

I found this, the seller is a bit optimistic I feel.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33387859...2FLhIludY8K2D3TDM5Yy|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> I found this, the seller is a bit optimistic I feel.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333878599295?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item4dbcb71e7f:g:LqQAAOSwUIRgG9VY&amdata=enc:AQAGAAACkPYe5NmHp%2B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSprd4IgPv6LBzlteBBg9Pe3wBJemCqYhC3REYhBzxxho8RK0pEBkA4UyGkCp4nPLPXTAqC%2FBoseUaj6XmoNtGbm6TvHCjAJV6IlyQ9Sjn0pTLgB0pSYfFXYaQM4vZgzV%2FvxpRSuLZa6j2PRAeXWEwLK3Vs3z9Uuq7g%2FaPIN2nmjmqk8Q5p%2BfJiLIuQX%2BCCHLOSGP%2BU67MIHmve77vpVxRLRYBY7dkV8EUCeoYQVFdwJcYw%2FvpqnLcYs1BiK9wyWpzlcoUvrHORh8iq5buBYuvp0mYAgmgZ%2BXFJ6x%2FnaKQHNnWulD%2FcVzZs6fsHdnlw7WUofQ8CBW2AOXxmL4AiaSwGulMUjKZN0zMBny0ARu3hFP3x5QavQVz3nWfeNETbYF6rcaXqdU2jWn1Zb6EGMUBzjPo%2BVz%2BvLZGSaZdV%2Bej8BT7x7liFjP8ut2NU0yqS6gKWtzP8RvpERRCrpHPDET39A%2Ft%2Ft66z59CgkvjHY4Ie02cis8NtXf2JwhNUdgoJk2Igf7%2Bj8aQ5NOOS072pqo%2FoIGHiO0suRpbpQiVk8FCjCp%2B21XoNPKL9PrVPTBoWbHsHYEJWHC56VQt24VpbZ0c6D%2BfsSUXsWfER5OkF9QHG16xnlFFkFkT3915f0wSVaGl%2FdhmmGvkxalr72PEaANN3o054Ej%2BIvKjw7AAqpHFggX7suSe3gI2TevH9x2jKT1Rp2LbGDxL9XW2SbWAElXtjp1jUxNhUF9f%2FyZalq36sQkD0x8U9KZMnej%2BnEriwV%2FvvYTyZtTYDctdCytqSS2XopthDudea8nMNUqqeJkvSZX3i%2FLhIludY8K2D3TDM5Yy|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


Run flat tyre !


----------



## DRM (20 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> I found this, the seller is a bit optimistic I feel.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333878599295?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item4dbcb71e7f:g:LqQAAOSwUIRgG9VY&amdata=enc:AQAGAAACkPYe5NmHp%2B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSprd4IgPv6LBzlteBBg9Pe3wBJemCqYhC3REYhBzxxho8RK0pEBkA4UyGkCp4nPLPXTAqC%2FBoseUaj6XmoNtGbm6TvHCjAJV6IlyQ9Sjn0pTLgB0pSYfFXYaQM4vZgzV%2FvxpRSuLZa6j2PRAeXWEwLK3Vs3z9Uuq7g%2FaPIN2nmjmqk8Q5p%2BfJiLIuQX%2BCCHLOSGP%2BU67MIHmve77vpVxRLRYBY7dkV8EUCeoYQVFdwJcYw%2FvpqnLcYs1BiK9wyWpzlcoUvrHORh8iq5buBYuvp0mYAgmgZ%2BXFJ6x%2FnaKQHNnWulD%2FcVzZs6fsHdnlw7WUofQ8CBW2AOXxmL4AiaSwGulMUjKZN0zMBny0ARu3hFP3x5QavQVz3nWfeNETbYF6rcaXqdU2jWn1Zb6EGMUBzjPo%2BVz%2BvLZGSaZdV%2Bej8BT7x7liFjP8ut2NU0yqS6gKWtzP8RvpERRCrpHPDET39A%2Ft%2Ft66z59CgkvjHY4Ie02cis8NtXf2JwhNUdgoJk2Igf7%2Bj8aQ5NOOS072pqo%2FoIGHiO0suRpbpQiVk8FCjCp%2B21XoNPKL9PrVPTBoWbHsHYEJWHC56VQt24VpbZ0c6D%2BfsSUXsWfER5OkF9QHG16xnlFFkFkT3915f0wSVaGl%2FdhmmGvkxalr72PEaANN3o054Ej%2BIvKjw7AAqpHFggX7suSe3gI2TevH9x2jKT1Rp2LbGDxL9XW2SbWAElXtjp1jUxNhUF9f%2FyZalq36sQkD0x8U9KZMnej%2BnEriwV%2FvvYTyZtTYDctdCytqSS2XopthDudea8nMNUqqeJkvSZX3i%2FLhIludY8K2D3TDM5Yy|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


I think I’ve found the sellers shop

View: https://youtu.be/1i4rgxOi73c


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jun 2021)

Chris S said:


> £300 for a hand-painted Raleigh 3-speed.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334041144843?hash=item4dc6675e0b:g:3CIAAOSwGxNgyKww
> 
> View attachment 594089



Artisan 👩‍🎨


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jun 2021)

Chris S said:


> True - I can't see it coming out to the factory with such a small wheel clearance.
> 
> View attachment 594716



Not just that wheel not centered


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Jun 2021)

If you lock your bike up next to the the Atlantic for a decade it will not be worth the same as that as that concours standard one you saw on ebay.....

https://www.adverts.ie/road-bikes/bianchi/23770192


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jun 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/761810774758602/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A64ab996c-9602-432c-b7b0-58d43f37d9d9


Probably qualifies as vintage, since this "new" Brompton is about 20 years old and three to four times overpriced.


----------



## davidphilips (10 Jul 2021)

Know its not cycling related but could not believe this guy on gumtree, A large pvc plant pot (they are sold in the cheap shop in central bangor for £6.49 slightly smaller ones for £4.49) this seller just wants double the price of a new one in a shop?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/pots-ornaments/garden-pot-large-/1408946250


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Jul 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Know its not cycling related but could not believe this guy on gumtree, A large pvc plant pot (they are sold in the cheap shop in central bangor for £6.49 slightly smaller ones for £4.49) this seller just wants double the price of a new one in a shop?
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/pots-ornaments/garden-pot-large-/1408946250



There's chancers and jokers in all walks of life. I wanted a Chubb padlock, so I looked on the 'bay as you do. However, I always do my homework to find out how much an item should be before buying anything new or used online. Some sellers wanted almost as much for a rusty old (sorry I mean "vintage") example as a brand new one! More searching landed a NOS one a few days later, still in it's original box, for a third of the new RRP. The seller's feedback history was excellent and I had the thing in my grubby hand within 72 hours.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2021)

Chris S said:


> True - I can't see it coming out to the factory with such a small wheel clearance.
> 
> View attachment 594716


It is a track bike so clearances would be absolute minimum.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Jul 2021)

You wouldn't want to pick up too many sticky tarmac chippings from a freshly resurfaced bit of road!


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Jul 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> It is a track bike so clearances would be absolute minimum.


I've got a Harry Quinn track bike that is slightly tighter, even with 22mm tubs.


----------



## Hover Fly (11 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Not just that wheel not centered


I think parallax would account for that.


----------



## Dag Hammar (11 Jul 2021)

£1000 for this Viking bike , worth looking at just for a giggle.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182798772664


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jul 2021)

Dag Hammar said:


> £1000 for this Viking bike , worth looking at just for a giggle.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182798772664


ambitious pricing indeed, not even vintage- its a horrible cheap thing produced by who ever acquired the viking brand name.


----------



## Chris S (13 Jul 2021)

£400 for a Hercules 3-speed. Another bike price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164955769271?hash=item26682149b7:g:CycAAOSw4Vxg7Dzr


----------



## Chris S (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2021)

@Chris S - these seem to have gone up in price and this is a nice one. £100 yes, £400


----------



## southcoast (13 Jul 2021)

Chris S said:


> £400 for a Hercules 3-speed. Another bike price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164955769271?hash=item26682149b7:g:CycAAOSw4Vxg7Dzr



Probably called a Hercules, because that‘s how strong you would need to be to pick it up?


----------



## Chris S (14 Jul 2021)

Chris S said:


> £400 for a Hercules 3-speed. Another bike price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164955769271?hash=item26682149b7:g:CycAAOSw4Vxg7Dzr


It's been reduced to £300 now. The fuquit honestly thought they would sell it in a day or two for the full price.


----------



## southcoast (17 Jul 2021)

Interesting Peugeot and description.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255055836906?hash=item3b628336ea:g:Pj4AAOSwUldg8Vxd


----------



## midlife (17 Jul 2021)

"curly forks"


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> "curly forks"


More like bent


----------



## southcoast (17 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> More like bent



Would be interesting to see a picture with the front wheel attached lol


----------



## keabo (17 Jul 2021)

southcoast said:


> Interesting Peugeot and description.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255055836906?hash=item3b628336ea:g:Pj4AAOSwUldg8Vxd



Sprung headset or stem so the steering is automatically centered!! 

Sound like the frame is scrap, not just the fork. £80 seems... hopeful.


----------



## Chris S (17 Jul 2021)

southcoast said:


> Interesting Peugeot and description.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255055836906?hash=item3b628336ea:g:Pj4AAOSwUldg8Vxd


Either we've had something like this before or the same frame is being re-advertised.


----------



## Sharky (17 Jul 2021)

I was admiring the TT bikes on today's TT stage. In particular the clip on TT bars, with aero support for the forearms. Thought, I'd like some of those, had a look on Wiggle. Something very similar for only £629.99
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/deda-jet-o...Nbh4ur38MMMAjIh1ooQaArNGEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

How many pairs should I buy?


----------



## Chris S (17 Jul 2021)

Is this Mercian really worth £999?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274871005521


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Jul 2021)

"The stem or headset is sprung so the steering is automatically centred" 

Yeah right, nothing to do with all the distortion caused by the hard impact then! I'm surprised how well the down tube has stood up to the crash. Must be pretty heavy gauge gas pipe tubing then. A butted frame would have a nice bulge in the DT a couple of inches back from the head tube junction after a heavy crash like that.


----------



## midlife (18 Jul 2021)

Chris S said:


> Is this Mercian really worth £999?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274871005521



There's a lot of noise on the Internet about this bike and others he has bought. He got it a couple of days, ago for 300 odd quid and is flipping it with the ...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> There's a lot of noise on the Internet about this bike and others he has bought. He got it a couple of days, ago for 300 odd quid and is flipping it with the ...



It would have already been fully priced at £300. He's just taking the piss. Hopefully the market will punish him for trying it on and he'll be stuck with bikes he can't sell for any profit.


----------



## Chris S (19 Jul 2021)

Fancy a Peugeot step-thru? Yours for £8,900!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114897228578


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jul 2021)

That is insane! Must be a typo surely.


----------



## Chris S (20 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> That is insane! Must be a typo surely.


Yes - he's now reduced it to £89. It's still a bit steep for a step-thru frame.


----------



## southcoast (20 Jul 2021)

Chris S said:


> Yes - he's now reduced it to £89. It's still a bit steep for a step-thru frame.




Still must be typo, 89p seem more realistic?


----------



## Chris S (15 Aug 2021)

£300 for a Hercules commuter without a chain. It's been fully refurbished though!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144154789580


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Aug 2021)

That's about as much in real terms as it would have cost brand new. The £980 Raleigh 3-speed that is really a £50 project/hack in North London is still up. The seller was very generously offering watchers a bargain £775 reduced deal on it recently!


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165019973954?hash=item266bf4f942:g:baEAAOSwbBFhGVQe

A cracking looking 1950's Holdsworth Typhoon, but what a price.


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2021)

Has 4 hole front mech plus other campag bits and is in original warpaint. Could well sell at that price


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2021)

Another Holdsworth sadly not in so good condition

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (21 Aug 2021)

Can't see that one selling for three figures myself. It's not like it's in ride-away condition ready to go. My Royal was in better order than that when bought and only a quarter of the price.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Can't see that one selling for three figures myself. It's not like it's in ride-away condition ready to go. My Royal was in better order than that when bought and only a quarter of the price.


It's all in the name but I agree


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another Holdsworth sadly not in so good condition
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Any Holdworth built after 1987 is really a rebadged Falcon. That one looks like an early 1980's built Holdworth, so probably still built in London.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Any Holdworth built after 1987 is really a rebadged Falcon. That one looks like an early 1980's built Holdworth, so probably still built in London.


Must admit if it didn't have sprint and tubs i could be tempted with a cheeky offer


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2021)

There is no wing on the 531 decal so before circa 1982, the pictures are really low res on my tablet and can't see much.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another Holdsworth sadly not in so good condition
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holdswor...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0





midlife said:


> There is no wing on the 531 decal so before circa 1982, the pictures are really low res on my tablet and can't see much.


The Holdsworth Special was available as a frame in the 1985 catalogue. The Colour in the 1985 catalogue was Pearl.
https://www.nkilgariff.com/HoldsCats/Cat1985/1985Catalogue.htm


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Aug 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Someone has actually bid on it. I would have thought £200 was about right!


----------



## Chris S (27 Aug 2021)

It would take much to complete that Moulton, this one made £870
https://picclick.co.uk/Moulton-Land-Rover-APB-All-Purpose-Bicycle-21Speed-304008414070.html


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Aug 2021)

Bit rusty, though, and no groupset components. I paid £700 for most of a nearly-new TSR three years ago. Just needed cranks, bars and saddle.


----------



## Chris S (1 Sep 2021)

£58 for a pair of North Road bars turned upside down!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133843740119


----------



## carpenter (2 Sep 2021)

PlanetX sell them for £30


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Sep 2021)

carpenter said:


> PlanetX sell them for £30



Yes, but are they upside down ones? Right way up bars are clearly much less valuable!


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Sep 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merc-Bro...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Merc = worthless Neobike copy after Brompton foolishly lent them the drawings. I thought Brompton had had them all crushed by now!


----------



## carpenter (2 Sep 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merc-Bro...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Merc = worthless Neobike copy after Brompton foolishly lent them the drawings. I thought Brompton had had them all crushed by now!



24 bids and 8 bidders


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Sep 2021)

There's one born every minute. The seller isn't being really dishonest (except for the Brompton decal on the frame) but it's rather oversold


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2021)

Asking £250 for a children's shopping bike: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233626114992


----------



## carpenter (6 Sep 2021)

May be something valuable in the bag


----------



## southcoast (6 Sep 2021)

carpenter said:


> May be something valuable in the bag



The sellers marbles?


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Sep 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22434222...:OysAAOSw~kRgHuFC&LH_ItemCondition=4&LH_All=1


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224342225706?hash=item343bd6b32a:g:OysAAOSw~kRgHuFC&LH_ItemCondition=4&LH_All=1



Given I had to pay £20 for a small Campag screw, that was only for 10 speed Campag Record, that price doesn't surprise me


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2021)

Good god

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/39356219...R3yCAyQ0WnICuhG%2BdK|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675

25 years old, scruffy, and only 2/3rds of what I paid for mine all those years ago.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Sep 2021)

Blimey, a folding bike that costs more than a Brommie

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384410126525?hash=item5980a108bd:g:0k4AAOSwDNZhTNed


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26532746...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Blimey, a folding bike that costs more than a Brommie
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384410126525?hash=item5980a108bd:g:0k4AAOSwDNZhTNed


that was turned into a fashion item by those sleek italians and probably cost less:






more info:

https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1983-trussardi-folding-parabike-city-bike/

I saw one once in an italian bike shop that used to frequently wrangle with my wobbly dahon sports folder.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2021)

This has been on sale on/off all summer, always listed twice along with other over-priced bikes the seller has. Currently with a start price of £195  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284459273499






Mine, which was much nicer with 21 gears and a better frame, cost me £20.


----------



## Chris S (24 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> that was turned into a fashion item by those sleek italians and probably cost less:
> 
> View attachment 610679
> 
> ...



"There was that Italian who got so good at fashion they had to shoot him ..."


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2021)

Chris S said:


> "There was that Italian who got so good at fashion they had to shoot him ..."
> 
> View attachment 610697


Lost me there chris.
A benito reference?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> This has been on sale on/off all summer, always listed twice along with other over-priced bikes the seller has. Currently with a start price of £195  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284459273499
> 
> Mine, which was much nicer with 21 gears and a better frame, cost me £20.



I'll see you and raise you an 18 speed 501 frame version for a Tenner! 
Great general purpose bikes though Pioneers are, there is nothing remotely exotic about them, especially the plain gauge 18-23 hi-tensile flavour ones.
To put it in perspective, the most basic spec Pioneers from the early 90's cost around the modern day equivalent of about £300-350, and the poshest ones about another two hundred quid on top of that. Some of these sellers are trying to sell a used bike with 30 years of wear & tear, for pretty much what they cost new. Steel Pioneers aren't even rare bikes, they must have made several hundred thousand if not a million of them over the family's production life!


----------



## Chris S (24 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Lost me there chris.
> A benito reference?



It was one of the many half-witted things Father Dougal said in 'Father Ted'. He was referring to Gianni Versace.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOULTON-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I give it 100 miles before the frame collapses.


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Oct 2021)

Speaking of collapsing frames
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274974016118?hash=item4005ba8276:g:KEcAAOSwptdc1KyG
This one just keeps on reappearing, same price, same unsold, yet the seller just don't get the message


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Oct 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Speaking of collapsing frames
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274974016118?hash=item4005ba8276:g:KEcAAOSwptdc1KyG
> This one just keeps on reappearing, same price, same unsold, yet the seller just don't get the message


And on the folding theme, s/he's also offering this for a mere £220
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274974024237?hash=item4005baa22d:g:QwsAAOSw~7BhNB8p


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Speaking of collapsing frames
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274974016118?hash=item4005ba8276:g:KEcAAOSwptdc1KyG
> This one just keeps on reappearing, same price, same unsold, yet the seller just don't get the message


I like that one just needs the last digit removing


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Oct 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Molton-M...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Just needs a wipe with an oily rag, and it's good to go.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Molton-M...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Just needs a wipe with an oily rag, and it's good to go.


I just had to find the blurb for it.

And found:

@@
Project ready to happen.


When you collect I can direct you to a bike shop just close by that has all the parts needed to get it rideable for £47.


Also a pub opposite to get a bite to eat.

@@

I'm not going anywhere near that pub.


----------



## Chris S (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> And on the folding theme, s/he's also offering this for a mere £220
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274974024237?hash=item4005baa22d:g:QwsAAOSw~7BhNB8p


She's probably been watching 'Shed and Buried' or 'Salvage Hunters'. The enamel signs they sell are usually pre-WWII.


----------



## Chris S (8 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOULTON-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> I give it 100 miles before the frame collapses.


To be fair the starting bid is only a fiver. I'd pay that for it if I was nearer


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I just had to find the blurb for it.
> 
> And found:
> 
> ...


A pint of your finest ale, and a wire brush please.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Someone has actually bid on it. I would have thought £200 was about right!



Blimey £671 for just the frame


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Blimey £671 for just the frame


plus £50 supposedly economy delivery.
All the secondhand bikes I have ever bought on auction cost a fair bit less than the delivery charge.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Oct 2021)

I've seen them go for far less, and the APB is a bit of a risky buy - the rear frame can crack due to poor design. They fixed that with the TSR, but that has a weak pivot...Moulton rarely get it right first time (also see cracking series 1 F-frame trailing arms).


----------



## Chris S (14 Oct 2021)

£110 for an elderly unbranded folder.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/folding-bike-unisex-/1407554496


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Oct 2021)

Chris S said:


> To be fair the starting bid is only a fiver. I'd pay that for it if I was nearer


£205! Docked frames, especially cut so close to the seat tube, are structurally very weak. There is not much stopping the seat tube bending backwards under the rider's weight. The rack struts aren't just there to support luggage.


----------



## Chris S (15 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> £205! Docked frames, especially cut so close to the seat tube, are structurally very weak. There is not much stopping the seat tube bending backwards under the rider's weight. The rack struts aren't just there to support luggage.


That's nothing a couple of lengths of angle iron wouldn't fix


----------



## Chris S (15 Oct 2021)

£250 for a hand-painted Raleigh courier. Another price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/334041144843


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2021)

Old Dawes Kingpins seem to have had a daft increase in asking price, particularly un-restored ones:

£150 in Hampshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284459099189
£150 in Kent: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294463992786
£149 in Gloucester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dawes-Kingpin-bike-/124955026556
£145 in Devon: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265328242866

I've got 3 of them now. And given I've paid no more than £40 for each that's not a bad investment. Anyone want a restored one for £100?


----------



## FrankCrank (15 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Old Dawes Kingpins seem to have had a daft increase in asking price, particularly un-restored ones:
> 
> £150 in Hampshire: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284459099189
> £150 in Kent: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294463992786
> ...


Same with Raleigh 20's and Stowaways, seeing them at silly money now. Would like a Stowaway to bring over here as a travel bike, but I'll bide my time till normal prices return - could be a long wait.


----------



## Chris S (22 Oct 2021)

This Emmelle Ranger has been on sale for the past few weeks at £35. They've now increased the price to £99. Presumably people are supposed to think it's a better bike!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-bike-21-frame-27-wheels-10speed-/1417732762


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2021)

Chris S said:


> This Emmelle Ranger has been on sale for the past few weeks at £35. They've now increased the price to £99. Presumably people are supposed to think it's a better bike!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-bike-21-frame-27-wheels-10speed-/1417732762


There’s some truth in that. I’ve been reading DC Rainmakers YouTube channel for very many years. He’s a sports enthusiast with a solid grounding in technology. When Peloton first came to market the reception was lukewarm. They doubled the price of the bike and spent a shed load on advertising, the bikes saw a massive upturn in sales.


----------



## Chris S (24 Oct 2021)

They'


Chris S said:


> This Emmelle Ranger has been on sale for the past few weeks at £35. They've now increased the price to £99. Presumably people are supposed to think it's a better bike!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...d-bike-21-frame-27-wheels-10speed-/1417732762


They've now got the same bike on ebay at £149. That's a 425% increase in less than a week!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294488418225


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Oct 2021)

It's not only the gear stick that makes your eyes water:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174992096462?hash=item28be577cce:g:lbkAAOSwXFhhdYY6


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Oct 2021)

Chris S said:


> They'
> 
> They've now got the same bike on ebay at £149. That's a 425% increase in less than a week!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294488418225


you going to jump in?
Is this Tulip mania all over again?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Oct 2021)

The seller of my R20 was prepared to dump it if no-one offered him the price of a pint in 'spoons that he was asking. Don't dive in and pay mug prices, there are bargains out there if you are patient. That applies to anything, not just bikes. I recently picked up a couple of NOS high security locks still in their boxes for less than 30% of current retail price. Bide your time and the bargains do appear.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2021)

On the R20 Facebook group, there is a long standing agreement that the correct price is £20.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

You have to remember @SkipdiverJohn not all people have the patience to wait


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2021)

Only £25 but I'm wondering if the seller's confused the rare (and worth-a-bit) Raleigh Road Ace with the not-rare (and not worth-a-but) Raleigh Ace. Particularly as this seems to have been dragged out of a muddy patch: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384475334325


----------



## southcoast (31 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Only £25 but I'm wondering if the seller's confused the rare (and worth-a-bit) Raleigh Road Ace with the not-rare (and not worth-a-but) Raleigh Ace. Particularly as this seems to have been dragged out of a muddy patch: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384475334325
> 
> View attachment 615824



Looks bent from a front end crash, not worth 25p except for parts?


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Oct 2021)

From a seller already flagged above.

Delivery is free though.

*Vintage Raleigh Twenty 20 Town Shopper Bike Bicycle Restored Condition*


Condition:
Seller refurbished


Price:
£550.00

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274974045204?hash=item4005baf414:g:2TEAAOSw2NVfjhno


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Only £25 but I'm wondering if the seller's confused the rare (and worth-a-bit) Raleigh Road Ace with the not-rare (and not worth-a-but) Raleigh Ace. Particularly as this seems to have been dragged out of a muddy patch: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384475334325
> 
> View attachment 615824


Looks like it had come out of a local canal.


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Looks like it had come out of a local canal.



And it was £49 starting price, but oddly didn't sell: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384451277805


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Nov 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Ok, the bag and front rack are worth having, but when you read the description, the bag is damaged and the hub or shifter might be knackered since it won't hold 1st gear. The fork bellows have slipped and the splines could be full of grit. £650? Maybe £350.


----------



## Chris S (2 Nov 2021)

£66 for a Viscount frameset that's been 'decorated' with rattle cans. The forks look like they'd snap at the first speed bump.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154680237703


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Nov 2021)

Some amazing stuff on here
Basically - if you attach the word 'vintage' to a description you can double the asking price
and 'seller refurbished' means some bloke (probably) has fiddled with it to an unknown extent and with an unknown amount of experience, expertise and ability - but it also doubles the price

I have seen some better examples dumped on the side of the canal after magnet fishers have dragged them out!


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Some amazing stuff on here
> Basically - if you attach the word 'vintage' to a description you can double the asking price
> and 'seller refurbished' means some bloke (probably) has fiddled with it to an unknown extent and with an unknown amount of experience, expertise and ability - but it also doubles the price
> 
> I have seen some better examples dumped on the side of the canal after magnet fishers have dragged them out!


Include 'barn find' and you can quadruple the price. Then there's that old chestnut 'chopper era'


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Include 'barn find' and you can quadruple the price. Then there's that old chestnut 'chopper era'


there's also "retro" of course.
And it's not unknown to see old hybrids (i have a few) plugged as "gravel bikes".


----------



## davidphilips (2 Nov 2021)

Also theres the collectable word that also means pay plenty and get some thing you either hold onto or scrap because no one else would buy it.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Also theres the collectable word that also means pay plenty and get some thing you either hold onto or scrap because no one else would buy it.


funny you should say that - I trecked across London once to look at an old steel Ridgeback that turned out to be in a right old state - the guy was involved in house clearances and had clearly got it for basically zero. He twigged that I was a fan of the type of bike, or one of its close relatives, and with a certain gleam in his eye said "are you a collector?". Well no, and not of his heap of rust.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Nov 2021)

Eroica!

(Or misspellings of the same)


----------



## bagpuss (3 Nov 2021)

"Patina" is often used when rust would be more appropriate .


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2021)

Another thinking a folding old shopper is worth too much; £180 for a Raleigh Stowaway - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-stowaway-70s-/403276332024


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Nov 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Eroica!
> 
> (Or misspellings of the same)


I’m a particular fan of “Eroica ready” and photos showing aero brakes and/or clipless pedals


----------



## davidphilips (9 Nov 2021)

This joker has advertised his Galaxy again, know i would be ashamed to cycle on a bike in its condition and he wants £185 i would not give him £1.85 for it.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-galaxy-lightweight-touring-bike/1405175543


----------



## FrankCrank (10 Nov 2021)

davidphilips said:


> This joker has advertised his Galaxy again, know i would be ashamed to cycle on a bike in its condition and he wants £185 i would not give him £1.85 for it.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-galaxy-lightweight-touring-bike/1405175543


I think if you tot up all the keywords, you'll realise this is quite a bargain - classic, lightweight, lovely, original, Brooks, comfortable


----------



## davidphilips (10 Nov 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> I think if you tot up all the keywords, you'll realise this is quite a bargain - classic, lightweight, lovely, original, Books, comfortable


Lol, only key word missing that may make it interesting is free.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2021)

davidphilips said:


> This joker has advertised his Galaxy again, know i would be ashamed to cycle on a bike in its condition and he wants £185 i would not give him £1.85 for it.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/dawes-galaxy-lightweight-touring-bike/1405175543


my first thoughts on seeing that were that it wasn't theirs but had been "acquired" - but says they have had it for 30 years. Curious.


----------



## davidphilips (10 Nov 2021)

Think if the seller was completely honest and he has had it for 30 years it would have been better described as neglected or perhaps abused for 30 years? Dont know if the brooks saddle could be saved, the only bit that may be of any value may be the crank set?


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Think if the seller was completely honest and he has had it for 30 years it would have been better described as neglected or perhaps abused for 30 years? Dont know if the brooks saddle could be saved, the only bit that may be of any value may be the crank set?


yep - maybe should advertise as one not careful owner.
Or by a debauched little old lady since new.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2021)

I know this isn't cycling related but I thought it might bring prices into some perspective !
I almost choked on my false teeth when I saw the cost of the postage ! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265118304028


----------



## bagpuss (14 Nov 2021)

The value of old tins amazes me

*Vintage Dunlop Silent Salesman’s Display Shop Tin Advertising Petrol Oil Cycle*


Dunlop silent salesman . by rebalrid, on Flickr
on the bay at £355 . I have one in the shed ! I paid a fiver for it .


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2021)

£500 for an old Saracen hybrid?  Via the Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> £500 for an old Saracen hybrid?  Via the Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391
> 
> View attachment 618148


It's good to hear that all the stickers are present. Plus not even the original forks, so has it been crashed at some point?


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Nov 2021)

Would 60 to 80 quid for a ratty but completeish Hercules Sports Tourist Ladies be fair or steep? Negotiating for one but don't want to pay too much as I possess a gnat's chuff.


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Would 60 to 80 quid for a ratty but completeish Hercules Sports Tourist Ladies be fair or steep? Negotiating for one but don't want to pay too much as I possess a gnat's chuff.



If it's complete and all working, without major parts needed that'd be OK with me. This is on eBay at £120 which seems a bit steep as a comparison: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165179083258


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Would 60 to 80 quid for a ratty but completeish Hercules Sports Tourist Ladies be fair or steep? Negotiating for one but don't want to pay too much as I possess a gnat's chuff.


I paid £30 a few years back for a Hercules Aston Tourist and it needed a complete overhaul .

Here's a thread on it https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hercules-aston-tourist.240918/


----------



## simongt (21 Nov 2021)

A Paris Galibier on eBay for £1695 from Golden Age Cycles - ? No manufacture date given, but advertised as ' a great bike that could be a superb bike'
Hmm, sort of tempted.


----------



## bagpuss (21 Nov 2021)

and a flexible bottom bracket that comes as standard . I wonder what size the clamp is for band on front mech ? I could not find one to fit mine .


----------



## Chris S (23 Nov 2021)

"... it’s been in a crash the frame and back wheel is scrap but the rest of the stuff is fine £100 ono" 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racer-graham-weigh-spares-or-repairs-/1413220752


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2021)

Chris S said:


> "... it’s been in a crash the frame and back wheel is scrap but the rest of the stuff is fine £100 ono"
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/racer-graham-weigh-spares-or-repairs-/1413220752


No road test available


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Nov 2021)

Well it is cheap, and maybe a good buy - includes a pump.

Honest seller:

"Must be worth trying to assemble but can’t guarantee everything is here or working. Only £20".

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...h_Alert&utm_content=EMAIL_ALERTS_TRACK_SINGLE

Intrigued as to how the seller ended up with all this - must have taken a bit of taking apart.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2021)

Found it in the garage of a place they'd just bought/started renting would be my guess.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Found it in the garage of a place they'd just bought/started renting would be my guess.


quite possibly true - one of my most used bikes, does shopping trips, day rides, plus long loaded rides, cost me £21 (ok - plus some quality bits added) - bought it off a guy who rented properties - it had been left behind by an old tenant. He just wanted shut of it.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Well it is cheap, and maybe a good buy - includes a pump.
> 
> Honest seller:
> 
> ...


Would be worth a look if near by


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Well it is cheap, and maybe a good buy - includes a pump.
> 
> Honest seller:
> 
> ...


Reckon I'd go for that if it was a few hundred miles north


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Reckon I'd go for that if it was a few hundred miles north


yes I tbought it looked likely - it doesn't fit too well in this thread. Though it is an oddity.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> yes I tbought it looked likely - it doesn't fit too well in this thread. Though it is an oddity.


Sort of a reverse giraffe...


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Dec 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35379677...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

Yes I know it's coming from Japan (supposedly) with free postage, but even so.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2021)

Myself and Madame Fondo had a shufty around the Amandari resort on Bali a couple of months before covid hit, lovely, but a villa for a week this christmas is a few quid shy of £30k  .... thats 'avin a giraffe all day long.


----------



## wafter (5 Dec 2021)

Raleigh "Team Banana" (the cheapo gaspipe one), £325 on Farcebook Muppetplace

Maybe all that additional yellow makes it worth the extra £200-odd over all the others


----------



## Gunk (5 Dec 2021)

Sold my retromod banana for £120 a couple of years ago


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Dec 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOULTON-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Not actually overpriced, as it sold instantly...but you could buy a complete Moulton Speed to go under it for far less!


----------



## Chris S (18 Dec 2021)

£400 for two 'vintage' bikes

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/656958751965032

The green one looks like it's worth about £40. The yellow one looks like a BT Pashley thought it's probably beyond economic repair.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2021)

Not a classic by any means and i don't think it's a Bianchi either 


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/432543245007460?ref=category_feed&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A48cedc16-1227-49c7-978c-35066553cc5e


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Dec 2021)

Gocce balsamic vinegar £595. Named after the sound you make as you are choking on your salad.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Gocce balsamic vinegar £595. Named after the sound you make as you are choking on your salad.
> View attachment 623106


Aldi for me.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2022)

There two Hopes in life ... Bob and none

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25531755...SwS49h14rj&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> There two Hopes in life ... Bob and none
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255317554699?hash=item3b721cb60b:g:TuAAAOSwS49h14rj&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000|10


Think it was Bob Hope who said you can tell the quality of most things by their weight, the exceptions being bikes and women.


----------



## simongt (9 Jan 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> you could buy a complete Moulton Speed


I believe that someone once said that if you have to ask the price of a modern Moulton, then you can't afford it - !


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Jan 2022)

There was a TSR on eBay for £900 BIN yesterday. It didn't last long!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2022)

What about the Rotor 1 x 13 sp groupset at £4000? Over 300 quid per gear, 'avin a giraffe


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Jan 2022)

Think this one deserves an award for dogged determination
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275111844821?hash=item400df19bd5:g:KEcAAOSwptdc1KyG
The price just never budges, and it seems neither does the bike.


----------



## bagpuss (16 Jan 2022)

Clearly a bicyle of two halves ......


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Clearly a bicyle of two halves ......


...or divided opinion.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2022)

I am saying nothing 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...place_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> ...or divided opinion.


Maybe he is looking for two installments?


----------



## Chris S (21 Jan 2022)

£480 for a Raleigh racer with a, "...rare dynamo light charger which produces it's own electric to the lights while pedalling."
It looks like a bottle dynamo to me.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/antique-1960-raleigh-nottingham-england-racer/1424107996


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2022)

Chris S said:


> £480 for a Raleigh racer with a, "...rare dynamo light charger which produces it's own electric to the lights while pedalling."
> It looks like a bottle dynamo to me.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/antique-1960-raleigh-nottingham-england-racer/1424107996



Used in Tour de France maybe!


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jan 2022)

Chris S said:


> £480 for a Raleigh racer with a, "...rare dynamo light charger which produces it's own electric to the lights while pedalling."
> It looks like a bottle dynamo to me.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/antique-1960-raleigh-nottingham-england-racer/1424107996


Antique 1960?
That's a few of us written off.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

Chris S said:


> £480 for a Raleigh racer with a, "...rare dynamo light charger which produces it's own electric to the lights while pedalling."
> It looks like a bottle dynamo to me.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/antique-1960-raleigh-nottingham-england-racer/1424107996


Looks more 80's to me !


----------



## Gunk (21 Jan 2022)

I’ve picked up better bikes for £50


----------



## Chris S (25 Jan 2022)

£1200 for a 1980's tandem. It's a bargain now that it's been reduced from £3,000.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/684977839561583/


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

A mate of mine with a bit of spare cash, ahem, has just bought a Zesto phono preamp for £7500. So that's just to connect a turntable to a normal amp. He said its quite a bit cheaper than the two other amps he has in the system .... he's 'avin a giraffe.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> A mate of mine with a bit of spare cash, ahem, has just bought a Zesto phono preamp for £7500. So that's just to connect a turntable to a normal amp. He said its quite a bit cheaper than the two other amps he has in the system .... he's 'avin a giraffe.
> View attachment 628149


If you love it you love it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> If you love it you love it.


.... but hang on, that's the price of an SLR 6


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... but hang on, that's the price of an SLR 6
> View attachment 628152


fugly.
tyres look flat.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... but hang on, that's the price of an SLR 6
> View attachment 628152


Where are the panniers and rack gonna fit on that!


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> fugly.
> tyres look flat.


Probably as its so heavy! 7 grand its its nearly a kilo heavier than my £1500 road bike (Ghost). Crikey  Might as well put paniers on it.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> fugly.
> tyres look flat.



It's times like that i am glad i like sleek looking retro steel road bikes


----------



## bagpuss (26 Jan 2022)

That Trek is tastefully arranged plastic ......


----------



## simongt (26 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's times like that i am glad i like sleek looking retro steel road bikes


Maybe it's an age thing. I always admire a good 531 or similar frame above the 'chunky' designs of today's offerings - !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> fugly.
> tyres look flat.


Must have sat around in the shop with flat tyres for a while .


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Jan 2022)

There are a couple of "narrow bellows" F-frame Moultons on the Bay of Thieves that are just ordinary ones. Also an F-frame "Moulton Speed" which has absolutely no Speed parts on it (the Speed had a unique stem, bars, saddle, rear bag, pedals and slightly longer front suspension spring and abutment, or at least mine does).


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2022)

Erm ... what were they thinking? Or were they thinking at all? £600 with an £850 buy now in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-grifter-mk1-double-bridge-tridem-tandem-/224862500558


----------



## Chris S (2 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> Erm ... what were they thinking? Or were they thinking at all? £600 with an £850 buy now in Leeds: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-grifter-mk1-double-bridge-tridem-tandem-/224862500558
> 
> View attachment 633574



Reminds me of this


----------



## simongt (3 Mar 2022)

Just I was thinking when I saw it - !


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Mar 2022)

Much as I love a Tommasini, and i love a Tommasini, this is just plain silly

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15488695...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid

For that money I was expecting a Campagnolo 50th groupset


----------



## Profpointy (7 Mar 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Much as I love a Tommasini, and i love a Tommasini, this is just plain silly
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154886959685?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l3160&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=bb4f3d104eda4f928eb3d83c15fc0542&bu=44314912177&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220307064708&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> 
> For that money I was expecting a Campagnolo 50th groupset



It is at least a very pretty bike, but whilst I know little of such things, it seems an awful lot of money


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Mar 2022)

Profpointy said:


> It is at least a very pretty bike, but whilst I know little of such things, it seems an awful lot of money



Even allowing for shipping and customs it is multiples of the cost of shipping one in from Italy 

https://www.subito.it/biciclette/bici-corsa-vintage-tommasini-super-prestige-roma-326889512.htm


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Much as I love a Tommasini, and i love a Tommasini, this is just plain silly
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154886959685?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l3160&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=bb4f3d104eda4f928eb3d83c15fc0542&bu=44314912177&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20220307064708&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> 
> For that money I was expecting a Campagnolo 50th groupset


Ouch


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

Am I tempted by this ? 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/296543185914462/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## DCLane (7 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Am I tempted by this ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/296543185914462/?ref=facebook_story_share


Won't need an MOT and has free tax but needs to be 'roadworthy'.


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2022)

I love it. A fusion of my two passions, bicycles and motorbikes.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Mar 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FANTASTI...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Hopeful.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FANTASTI...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Hopeful.


Doesn't the bike come with it ?


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Mar 2022)

It appears to be just the badge!


----------



## Gunk (8 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> It appears to be just the badge!



Includes the rivets


----------



## scragend (9 Mar 2022)

It's a nice tourer, but... how much?!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184981559364?hash=item2b11c29844:g:~QEAAOSwa7phCmOA


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Mar 2022)

7 speed and comes with a mystery saddle


----------



## Profpointy (9 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Am I tempted by this ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/296543185914462/?ref=facebook_story_share



That would represent a heap of work it it's even saveable, but very cool all the same


----------



## simongt (9 Mar 2022)

scragend said:


> It's a nice tourer, but... how much?!


That's about £1200 more than I paid for my '92 Super Galaxy last year in similar nick - !


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Mar 2022)

scragend said:


> It's a nice tourer, but... how much?!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184981559364?hash=item2b11c29844:g:~QEAAOSwa7phCmOA


The problems caused by a combination of a smart phone and fat fingers to list on EBay . It’s £150 really.


----------



## Chris S (10 Mar 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> The problems caused by a combination of a smart phone and fat fingers to list on EBay . It’s £150 really.



I saw a £40 bike on ebay with a £400 buy it now price. I emailed the seller and asked if the decimal point was in the wrong place. It was a genuine question but I got a sarcastic answer back so I created another ebay account and offered them £200 for it.

I got a reply saying that they couldn't drop the price by £200, presumably they thought I was trying to haggle it down. I ignored it and over the next few months the price was gradually dropped to £200. I then sent them another email from the new account asking if the decimal point was in the wrong place!


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2022)

Chris S said:


> I saw a £40 bike on ebay with a £400 buy it now price. I emailed the seller and asked if the decimal point was in the wrong place. It was a genuine question but I got a sarcastic answer back so I created another ebay account and offered them £200 for it.
> 
> I got a reply saying that they couldn't drop the price by £200, presumably they thought I was trying to haggle it down. I ignored it and over the next few months the price was gradually dropped to £200. I then sent them another email from the new account asking if the decimal point was in the wrong place!



the long winter evenings must just fly by


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Chris S said:


> I saw a £40 bike on ebay with a £400 buy it now price. I emailed the seller and asked if the decimal point was in the wrong place. It was a genuine question but I got a sarcastic answer back so I created another ebay account and offered them £200 for it.
> 
> I got a reply saying that they couldn't drop the price by £200, presumably they thought I was trying to haggle it down. I ignored it and over the next few months the price was gradually dropped to £200. I then sent them another email from the new account asking if the decimal point was in the wrong place!


Ah so that was you was it


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Apr 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moulton-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I hope the buyer got a refund. Not only is it NOT the 1990s spaceframe APB, it is a 1970s 14" wheeled Midi, the crappiest "Moulton" ever made by Raleigh. You can't get decent tyres or tubes and it has no front suspension to save money, so the frame cracks. Oh, and it rides like a very hard bag of poo. Worth scrap value only.


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2022)

Start price £250, buy now £500 for an old Puch needing full refurb in Leeds  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-puch-bicycle-/265709450015






IMO that's one too many zero's


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Start price £250, buy now £500 for an old Puch needing full refurb in Leeds  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-puch-bicycle-/265709450015
> 
> View attachment 646359
> 
> IMO that's one too many zero's



He’s completely deluded, in lockdown I was buying better than that to refurbish for no more than £30.


----------



## Chris S (7 Jun 2022)

A '1930s' Peugeot for £750.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165521927812


----------



## DCLane (8 Jun 2022)

It _may_ be in "great condition", but £350 for an old MTB?  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/295027920569


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> It _may_ be in "great condition", but £350 for an old MTB?  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/295027920569
> 
> View attachment 648103


But DC is does include that word RETRO and it’s for sale in your home town .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/591354898897705/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/591354898897705/?ref=facebook_story_share


biggs you do realise your not supposed to be trying to sell one of your own bikes on this thread. .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/591354898897705/?ref=facebook_story_share



Now reduced but


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Now reduced but



You do realize that it is vintage that's why it costs so much !
They are also interested in trades !


----------



## Petrichorwheels (12 Jun 2022)

Not wildly expensive but may cost a lot in terms of health/wellbeing?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185461112154?hash=item2b2e57fd5a:g:Im4AAOSwSA9inKOs

Open to offers and maybe prayers.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2022)

£550 for an old Claude Butler with rusty components seems ... erm ... more than a tad over-priced: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275388003495


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> £550 for an old Claude Butler with rusty components seems ... erm ... more than a tad over-priced: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275388003495
> 
> View attachment 652931



When I read the description, I thought it was either in a crate, or or in a fireplace grate condition. 
Not a bad bike, but several hundreds over priced.


----------



## Astrodamus (19 Jul 2022)

Only $30k for a Huffy 
Eb4y











Maybe a typo


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

A Clean Falcon from Loughborough

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17537737...AAOSwjfxiww4N&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A Clean Falcon from Loughborough
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175377376297?hash=item28d54e6429:g:MHIAAOSwjfxiww4N&LH_ItemCondition=2500|3000|7000



Nice bike, but not at that price.


----------



## Gunk (9 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> £550 for an old Claude Butler with rusty components seems ... erm ... more than a tad over-priced: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275388003495
> 
> View attachment 652931



Especially when I sold a nice fully rebuilt 531 framed example last year for about half that.


----------



## Chris S (2 Oct 2022)

"... gears, levers all work"


----------



## T4tomo (3 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> "... gears, levers all work"
> 
> View attachment 663182



may also need to be ridden on rear wheel only....


----------



## Chris S (29 Oct 2022)

£175 for a 'refurbished Raleigh race bike'.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1201266253802023/


----------



## tom73 (29 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> "... gears, levers all work"
> 
> View attachment 663182


​Quick spray of WD and it'll ride up with wear


----------



## Chris S (30 Oct 2022)

£250 for a Raleigh 5-speed with chrome rims and you don't even get the tyres!
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-road-bike-/1434698955


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> £250 for a Raleigh 5-speed with chrome rims and you don't even get the tyres!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-road-bike-/1434698955



Now that's expensive 😅


----------



## Poacher (30 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> £250 for a Raleigh 5-speed with chrome rims and you don't even get the tyres!
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/raleigh-road-bike-/1434698955



Hmmm. What it actually says is "Not does not come with TRYES".
Double negative, so unpicking that statement might mean that it *does *come with tryes, whatever they might be.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2022)

I am lost for words

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/574251507707325/


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am lost for words
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/574251507707325/


Is @DCLane 😲 because of the unique custom bike or @biggs682 being lost for words .


----------



## cougie uk (11 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am lost for words
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/574251507707325/



"Hello ? Mr Bogus ? About that bike..."

I've seen a car sales place advertised on the M6 - "Phantom Cars" - well I shall give that a miss too.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2022)

I've been looking for a Ultegra 6510 flightdeck cover for a couple of years.
I found this.----

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11452331...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've been looking for a Ultegra 6510 flightdeck cover for a couple of years.
> I found this.----
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11452331...DewMYnDT92&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



It's cheaper to buy a whole shifter then just use the cover. But quite wasteful.


----------



## Gwylan (16 Nov 2022)

A cycling detour via Maknade's. Sort of rustic deli come Waitrose. The prices attract a clientele who favour "artisanal" and can afford it. I cannot, will not and pots of molasses at £3.65 has passed through the larf barrier.

Have to look on eBay.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The prices attract a clientele who favour "artisanal" and can afford it.


But for how much longer .


----------



## Chris S (23 Nov 2022)

£350 for a Raleigh Chiltern. Another price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175500379796


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Nov 2022)

Chris S said:


> £350 for a Raleigh Chiltern. Another price with the decimal point in the wrong place.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175500379796



False advertising
it says Tooting but it doesn't have a horn



sorry - I'll get my own coat shall I????


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

Bargain surely for 1 of only 10 produced 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15528606...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bargain surely for 1 of only 10 produced
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15528606...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY


Collection from Wellingborough !? Are you using this thread to sell off your unwanted bikes .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Collection from Wellingborough !? Are you using this thread to sell off your unwanted bikes .



Oh caught 🤣
It was on Facebook marketplace for £100 a couple of weeks ago not sure if same seller though


----------



## Petrichorwheels (2 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bargain surely for 1 of only 10 produced
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15528606...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY



but the postage is curiously only £2.75 - for a bike.

and by the by biggs have you tried flogging any of your self-builds with "only one made in the world"?


----------



## Petrichorwheels (2 Dec 2022)

Does anyone track these various ads?
a case for a thread "it went for what!" ?
(or maybe would be too too cruel)


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bargain surely for 1 of only 10 produced
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15528606...ReVT1a&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=IG_STORY



But just think how much you could save on postage !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

What annoys me is bookface market place . Free ! But they want hundreds!


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

£199 for an old 10-speed Raleigh Pioneer - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/385329873799 







How much is my upgraded 21-speed version worth then? 

I know, about £50.


----------



## Poacher (4 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> £199 for an old 10-speed Raleigh Pioneer - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/385329873799
> 
> View attachment 673362
> 
> ...



Yebbut is yours a *Transformer*? Fourth picture.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

@Poacher - saw that and ignored it. If the seller's thinking that's an appropriate selling price I'm sat on a gold mine of rubbish saleable older bikes.


----------



## wafter (Yesterday at 10:27)

Not really vintage but couldn't help posting..

2011 Trek Madone 4.7, £850 on FB Muppetplace:







Was probably big money when it was new 12 years ago, however I think through a combination of it being old tech (Ultregra now has 33% more gears), an aesthetic that's aged terribly (IMO), a target demographic being obsessed with the latest gear and the fact that few people trust old CFRP.. I reckon its probably overpriced by a factor of 2-3. 

Feel a bit sorry for the seller as they've evidently looked after it.. however I think their asking price is extremely optimistic.


----------

